# Pregnant with #2!



## Vickie

A thread for us who are pregnant with #2 :flower:


----------



## Linzi

Im not (obviously) but CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! hun :) xx


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks for setting it up!


----------



## Vickie

OMG Linzi that was fast :rofl:

Hope you and the little miss are doing well? :hugs:

:hi: Snuggle nice to see you over here! I was worried I'd be talking to myself :haha:

Any symptoms yet?

so far not much for me, a bit of tiredness (but with a toddler who isn't tired :haha:) and a bit of sickness if I don't eat soon enough but otherwise nothing really


----------



## snugglebot

Not much at all actually. I think a toddler takes my mind off it. Fatigue for sure but we just got back from camping this weekend and chasing a toddler all night and dealing with him at night when the camper was so cold, of course I am tired :rofl:

I remember the MS and fatigue though from DS and I am dreading it. I hope this time is easier. How was it last time for you?


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: It's no wonder you're tired!

I had all day and all night nausea but I didn't really throw up. I had tons of food aversions though which annoyed Stan to no end :haha: I'm hoping that it won't be so bad this time.

I'm have quite a bit of mild cramping in my lower tummy right now :wacko:

Hope this time is easier for you! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

pics :mrgreen: The first was right after the line showed up, the second was 5ish minutes later
 



Attached Files:







tn_DSC02613.JPG
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 25









tn_DSC02615.JPG
File size: 12.8 KB
Views: 25


----------



## snugglebot

Nice lines!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Very clear lines :D


----------



## Vickie

first prenatal appointment is booked for tomorrow! :yipee: I know nothing much is going to happen but I want to make sure I've got my vitamins right and ask them about working out in pregnancy :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

exciting! I don't have mine until the 16th of September and that isn't even prenatal, only to "confirm" my pregnancy :saywhat:. Just required by the clinic before prenatals can be booked. My first prenatal isn't until october 5th! (then again on the 7th since they don't do paps in the same appt).


----------



## Vickie

I doubt that they're going to do much at all tomorrow but make sure I'm doing the right things (taking my prenatals etc.) I want to talk to them about the calcium supplement as well to make sure I'm taking enough (I don't drink milk :rofl:)

and if like my last pregnancy I'll get sent for bloodwork :argh: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I feel productive today :lol:

I took Hannah to the playground, came home, fixed lunch, and prepped dinner (also did dishes and emptied the dishwasher :thumbup:) I won't have anything to do after her nap now :rofl: Usually I work on dinner while she plays on her own or helps me (whichever she wants) and hubby works out

Going to attempt a workout during nap time. From everything I've read and been told by friends it seems like working out normally is just fine during the first trimester, but during the second I'll have to adapt some of my stuff (no crunches/laying on my back etc.) :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey bump/due date buddy!!!!

Need to update my signature....

No symptoms here. The first time around by this time I had: early morning awakening, constipation, extreme fatigue, frequent night time urination, sore breasts and starting at 5 weeks and 2 days, severe nausea... Feels weird, like I'm not really pregnant right now :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Chantal. Glad you found us :hugs:

First time around I had a couple of weird food cravings by this stage and was a bit tired but that was it. Oh and had implantation spotting! This time I'm tired (but I was fighting a cold most of the last week and a half so still recovering from that I think) and I have a tiny but of nausea though it's really not that noticeable 

:hugs: As strange as this sounds I hope some symptoms crop up for you soon!

finished my workout! I did some of the activities at the advanced level and I did a few at the intermediate/easy level. :thumbup:


----------



## snugglebot

good for you! I can't workout right now. Have sciatica and nerve issues in my leg (Left leg is numb) my physio therapist is going to groan when I tell her I am pregnant. I had sciatica in my right leg last pregnancy. This time it was caused by something else and much worse. Hopefully the pregnancy doesn't make it worse.

Any of you have lttc friends that you have to tell? I have one (and three others, including my sister) but this one lady has a son and has been trying for over 2 years I think. I am so scared to tell her but think I might even before my mom because I think she will guess and I don't want to hurt her even more by lying to her.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: That sounds very painful :( I hope that the pregnancy doesn't make it worse

I do have a couple of LTTC friends (one is AG :lol:) And the other is also a member on here who lives on the other side of Canada. I made sure she knew beforehand when we were going to TTC and warned her that it may be very quick because we conceived pretty quickly the first time around and I'm a lot healthier now. She's a sweetheart though and only wished me the best. I made sure to message her the morning I found out so she would know as soon as she got up (3 hour time difference) and she knew the night before I got my positive that I was testing the next day......

It's definitely a tough situation and one to handle delicately :hugs: I'm sure your friend will be happy and supportive for you like mine have been and will appreciate you taking her feelings into consideration


----------



## Vickie

does anyone else find themselves checking the TP constantly :blush: I've even turned on the bathroom light a few times at night to check it :blush: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies I'm going to stalk you til I can join you... :rofll: How's everybody feeling?


----------



## Vickie

:hi: snow

Feeling okay here. A bit tired but Hannah was up a couple of times last night (once for a drink, the other for a lost soother :roll:) Trying to decide if we need to really try to get rid of those now before #2 arrives :wacko:

Busy day here! Hannah and I have music class and I have my doctors appointment not long afterward so we're going to hang at the library and than go and eat lunch together before hitting up my doctor


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey Vickie, why are you feeling sad? Hugs, hope everything is OK! Sounds like you have a busy day, have fun! Good luck with the apt!

Snuggle I hope you don't have too much pain this pregnancy! :hugs:

Hi everyone, Vickied said I could join you, hope that this is OK. She and I have same due date and we know each other in RL. My name is Chantal and I'm 38, I live in Toronto and I have a 15 month old toddler, Zoëlle (Zoë for short!). 

AFM, my first GP apt is next Tuesday, so on the first working day from the time I return from Geneva. Expecting bloodwork, and trying to decide if I should fib and say I have no clue how far along I am to see if I can score an early U/S :rofl: still completely symptom free!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you all don't mind! Chantal was interested in a smaller group as well :flower:

The mood bar is actually from when my niece's husband passed :blush: It was in January but every time I think about changing it I remember why it's there. I should do it though....... 

Good luck with your appointment on Tuesday Chantal! I'm hoping that they don't do an internal today as I'll have Hannah in tow :haha: Last time I think they did it at 10 weeks so :shrug:

Speaking of I've had a bit of pain down there :blush: It's probably normal? but definitely not something I had last pregnancy (we did DTD yesterday morning--Stan's been pretty much out of luck since ohhhh ovulation time because Hannah & I have alternately been sick :haha:) so maybe that contributed to it?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

As long as there is no red blood Vickie, I think it's normal :hugs: Hormones make tissues more sensitive, especially down there. Should resolve soon! And they should do an internal exam to make sure there is no thrush or vaginosis, sorry :wacko: any way Stan can come with?

Oh no, sorry for bringing that up :-(. Don't feel like you have to change it, was just hoping it wasn't something new :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

No don't worry about it :hugs: I'd thought about changing it a few times. And maybe I will now that I'm pregnant :mrgreen:

Last time I think they did the internal at 10 weeks instead of the first appointment? But different doctor so who knows! I'm sure it will be fine, I might be fielding some interesting questions from Hannah though :haha:

Unfortunately he's super busy today (phone calls) so can't come and I can't leave Hannah home with him as I thought I'd be able too :( 

She's in a mood too so I'm taking lots of bribes :haha: I hope she chills soon :rofl:

Okay I'm off! I'll update when I get back :)


----------



## snugglebot

Welcome Chantal (june_bug)!

Vicki, I hope the appointment went well. I don't feel pregnant much yet (boobs have grown and a bit of very mild cramping but that's it). I don't have any exciting dr appts or anything to report on for a good while yet :shrug: We don't get scans here until 20w.


----------



## Tiff

Obviously not pregnant but super happy for you Vickie!!! :wohoo: Are you going to start a pregnancy journal? :flower:


----------



## Vickie

I actually just plan to stick to my dieting journal though obviously need to change the title to an eating healthy during pregnancy type journal :lol: to hard to keep up with two!

My symptoms seem to be coming and going right no :shrug: Sometimes I think I feel a bit of nausea but as soon as I eat I'm okay. I'm tired but chasing after Hannah makes me that way anyways and we've just gotten over a cold (plus the fact that she was up twice last night :sleep:) I do have some mild cramping on and off and as I said earlier some soreness down there but those randomly disappear and come back on me as well :wacko:

Well the appointment went well! Not much to report really. I had to answer a lot of questions. I need to go back for a physical (call next week for appointment) and I had my blood work done. They gave me an EDD of May 6th I think? or maybe it was the 9th. Anyways they went with a 28 day cycle when I'm pretty sure my cycle is 24 days long (hard to tell since I didn't have one after coming off BCP) so I think that's why the difference in due dates :lol: 

Hannah was awful! Like truly awful today :wacko: Definitely one of those OMG what have I done/what am I thinking in having another days :haha: I'm pretty sure it's just because she's tired but yeah.....happy she's napping right now :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

I love nap time :rofl:

Hey what are you ladies thinking of for strollers?


----------



## Vickie

We haven't looked at specific models but we want to get one that is a sit and stand I think, because though Hannah can walk long distances she's not always willing to :lol: so having a place for her to be able to rest (other than my arms) would be a very good thing.

you?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Glad your apt went well Vickie! So happy you didn't need to do the physical with Hannah around. I know I'll have to schedule another one as well, mine next week is only 15 minutes...

My Uppababy Vista doubles up, either with a rumble seat for toddler, or little standing platform which I think they call the skateboard attachment? This was one of the reasons we chose this stroller, we wanted 2 close in age!


----------



## snugglebot

I'm considering it but we have forked out so much money on strollers this past year and now hardly use them because Finn won't sit in them. I bought a cheapo double umbrella stroller at a garage sale this summer. Won't be any good when baby is young but will work well I think in airports (we travel alot since both our families live all over Canada)

I just don't know if even a sit and stand would work. I'm actually considering getting Finley a backpack with a tail/leash. And I can put baby on the cart. We have a very large chariot stroller that will work for around the block. Finn won't stay in it anymore so no point buying a double. No malls where I live so no need for strollers in that situation.


----------



## Vickie

If Hannah never sat in a stroller I wouldn't bother either! As it is she's 3, almost 4 when LO arrives so I don't think we'll spend a lot on a sit and stand stroller, hopefully we can find a decent one for not to much $ or maybe on Kijiji? :shrug:

We don't have a car so long walks are a must at times and we use our current stroller to help cart groceries back/put our winter coats in etc. :lol:

I have a leash for Hannah but very rarely use it. Most of the time if we're out and it's some place busy we're both there so we kind of flank her (one in back and one in front :haha:) The places I go during the week without Stan tend to be less crowded and she listens pretty well. Who knows with 2 though! I might have to break it out more often to be able to get us out of the house!


----------



## Vickie

what about carriers? Can anyone recommend a good one? I never really used one much with Hannah but I'm interested in it for #2

Speaking of Hannah it's a good thing I'm already pregnant as today may have cemented her as an only child :haha: She's been awful today :wacko: I think it's just tiredness but :argh: Can't wait for bedtime (for us both :rofl:)


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> :hugs: Hope you all don't mind! Chantal was interested in a smaller group as well :flower:
> 
> Speaking of I've had a bit of pain down there :blush: It's probably normal? but definitely not something I had last pregnancy (we did DTD yesterday morning--Stan's been pretty much out of luck since ohhhh ovulation time because Hannah & I have alternately been sick :haha:) so maybe that contributed to it?


I want to know how you DTD with a toddler in the morning?? :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie- I had cramping, aching, and stretching very early in pregnancy with DD, I was soooo scared with every little "pain" or cramp.. I didn't even let DH come near me til I was 9 weeks pregnant. :haha: and even then I didn't want to...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: She will stay in her room and read/play for 30 minutes or so if we go and turn on her light for her :haha:

I think Stan is remembering last time when the MS set in and he had a major dry spell :haha: I just got around to telling him about the pains though so not sure if he'll even try any time soon :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I was like trying to jump DH at the end of my pregnancy to try to help induce labor and he was like no thanks... :rofl:

DD is all about staying in her room any time, but if me & dh were trying to get frisky we would for sure be interrupted. It's like she can sense we want "alone time" :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Hannah won't leave her room until we go open the door :haha:

she will only play in her room on her own in the mornings though, once she's out she follows me around all day long :lol:

I tried to get Stan to help me along to at the end and he wasn't overly cooperative either :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I wanted to say Vickie I love your new Avatar pic!! It is sooooooo cute!! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie I love my Ergo. I have an infant insert too that you should use until baby has head control. The Ergos are often on Baby Steals!

Oh I agree the Vista is pricy and I wouldn't get it for a second, unless a third was in the cards! Zoë's bed was the Vista bassinet for 3 months, and we knew we would have 2 so the fact that it doubles up was a huge bonus! Cookie will also be sleeping in bassinet by my side for first 3 months, so we'll have made good use of all the parts :thumbup:

How is everyone feeling today? Still no symptoms today :blush:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Chantal it's still early. Hopefully you can get a scan at your doctor to set your mind at ease (or you'll get an annoying symptom soon :lol: :hugs:)

I feel pretty good here today, slept better last night even though I woke up 3-4 times to pee :roll: I also had a weird dream. I had some really strange pregnancy dreams with Hannah so was waiting to see if I'd get them this time too :rofl:

other than that no real symptoms. The pain and cramping seems to have eased off. (for now sometimes it comes and goes)

Going to walk up to the store with Hannah (a good long walk to tire her out ;)) in a bit


----------



## Eve

*Congratulations* Vickie!!!!!! 

:happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

No symptoms here either. Happy 5 weeks to me :dance:

I have an ergo (or I did, I can't find it at the moment). I didn't like it at all when DS was small. He hated it and I hated it. Moby wrap was by far the best for him until he was 4 or 5 months old. Then we moved to the ergo a bit. Truthfully we didn't do alot of baby wearing. He wasn't a big fan.


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Eve!

And thanks for the feedback on carriers :) I have a feeling it's going to be a lot of trial and error! A good friend offered to loan me one as well which is nice so I can try it out :D

I took Hannah to the store today, made her walk the whole way there and back :haha:, so an hour and a half of walking :thumbup: I'm hoping that tired her out good for nap :lol:

still feeling pretty good today, I got a bit :sick: before lunch but eating seems to correct that.

Happy 5 weeks snuggle! :yipee:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Definatley reccomend a Moby and Ergo, we have both and still use the Ergo with Alex :D


----------



## Vickie

I need to go research all these names now :lol: 

TBH wraps/carriers confuse the hell out of me :haha: There seem to be so many out there and so many different styles and types :wacko:


----------



## Tiff

Moby is like my Snuggly, Vickie!

Even though its pink you are still welcome to it! Even just to try it out to see if its something you want to use, I practised with Claire's dolls trying to get the tying right the first few times. Could be a good indicator if you like that sort of wrap or want something more solid like a Didymos. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vickie

that'd be great! Thanks again Tiff! 

I am pretty sure I'm going to need lots of practice :haha:


----------



## Tiff

I know I did! I'll help you with the BabyHawk. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Does anyone know anything about the "Zero" products (mostly Pepsi Max :lol:)? I do limit my caffeine intake now (haven't had any since I got my positive) but are they okay occasionally or not??


----------



## Eve

I bought a Mei Tai and LOVE it! I also have a homemade moby, it's pink (packed away) and I loved it when she was smaller. I want an Ergo!


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> Does anyone know anything about the "Zero" products (mostly Pepsi Max :lol:)? I do limit my caffeine intake now (haven't had any since I got my positive) but are they okay occasionally or not??

I was told by a Coke distributor that the "Zero" was the exact same as the diet, just different labels.. :shrug: I don't drink it so I don't know is there a caffeine free version? Im a Mtn Dew drinker but didn't have any while pregnant, except once I was craving it, but I had one sip and :sick: so that was the end of that. :haha: They say one serving of caffeine a day is ok don't they? 1 can of soda or 1 cup of coffee?? I was a little crazy about avoiding the stuff because DH is sooooo wound I didn't want a spaz baby! :rofl: :rofl: 

On another note,,,, TMI alert. I'm only cd 10 and am now getting tons of EWCM!! I have noooooo idea why it's starting sooo early.. :haha: but I guess it's :sex: 
I would love to ov super early and get a :bfp:


----------



## snugglebot

My EWCM always started around cd10, but when I temped I didn't actually O until up to cd18 so make sure you keep going.

Zero has caffeine, it is just supposed to have a slightly different taste than diet. :shrug:

I am limiting caffeine to about 1 a day until 2nd tri, then I am back on regular consumption until the last few months I think. My DS was 10lbs 1 oz, so I am not worried about low birth weight :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Yea I don't drink diet or zero and everybody I talked to says they taste different but that delivery boy swears they're the same recipe maybe the different taste is all in people's heads. :haha: Or maybe the guy lied. 


I was told caffeine can make ur baby fussy or high strung and dh is very high strung so I didn't need anymore help with passing it on. Even if it's a myth Im not chancing it. :rofl:

It's weird I never did get ewcm at cd 10 (that I noticed) I will def keep dtd I'm temping and using opk so til I get ov confirmed I will be doing it. 

Tmi alert. Dh and I bd and while legs on wall I sneezed. :rofl: :rofl: epic fail. :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes, occasionally. They contain aspartame so I limit to about 1-2 per week... The caffeine is less of a concern than the aspartame TBH... I have 2-3 caffeinated beverages per day (usually coffee or teas).

Oh I loved my Mei Tai when Zoë was younger! And I also used just a plain sling and a ring sling. I didn't do well with wraps, found it to difficult to juggle baby and try to to it alone. Luckily that one was a loaner!

Well 5 weeks 2 days and still completely symptom free. I'm not worried anymore at this point, just relieved I don't feel as crappy as I did with Z . Still looking forward to the NT at 10 weeks to see baby!!!!

Fingers crossed snow!!!! :dust:


----------



## Vickie

Good luck snow!

Thanks everyone! :D Yeah I was worried about the aspartame Chantal. I had one Dr. Pepper a day throughout second and third tri with Hannah :rofl: But I no longer drink those much. I'm not a coffee or tea drinker so the only caffeine I would get would be through sodas but I also don't want empty calories (the WW kicking in there :rofl:) Good to know I can still enjoy one once in a while :thumbup:

Glad you are no longer worried Chantal! :yipee:


----------



## snowangel187

Buy the diet soda that is made with splenda. There's no aspartame. Dh is diabetic but he avoids the things with aspartame. 

How r u feeling today Vickie? :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie is still have my stash of vanilla Coke Zero Tori gave me for my b-day and the cherry Coke Zero I bought the last time we went shopping in Buffalo :haha: talk about stretching them out, it's been 3 months since the former and 3.5 since the latter :rofl:

How are you ladies feeling today?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TBH I think it's good to limit any artificial sweeteners, there is really limited info on how they affect embryogenesis :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I can't stand diet sodas :sick: :blush: :rofl: Which is why I was so happy when I found Pepsi Max and actually liked it! 

I could always cut them out all together I'm sure, I went cold turkey on no caffeine when I started WW, it'd just be nice to have one once in a while when I'm really dragging (the incessant waking up seems to have set in for me, I'm up a lot at night and generally awake at 6 for the day even though Hannah's been sleeping until 8! :dohh:) I guess I doze a bit between those times but definitely not a good deep sleep for long. 

Little sleep isn't so much fun when you have a toddler around :haha:

Other than the lack of sleep I still feel pretty good here. All the pains seem to have disappeared and the only time I felt slightly sick yesterday was right before lunch, but was fine the rest of the day. 

well I *am* sore from the EA2 yesterday but that's not pregnancy related at all :haha:

Chantal have you tried the Lindsey Brin pregnancy dvds yet or waiting until you get home?


----------



## snowangel187

I don't like artificial sweeteners at all :rofl: when I had preg diabetes the dr said I could have them I was like no thanks. The effects are unknown on me I'm certainly not sharing with the baby!! 

Unfortunately dh has some art sweeteners every now and then because of diabetes but usually he will have a small portion of the "real" stuff :rofl: 

I don't let dd eat the artificial stuff either I'm kinda "granola". :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: at snowangles' sneezing episode :rofl:

I had a bad bout of diarrhea yesterday. Horrible. Went to the loo atleast 6 times. Worst stomach ache. All I could think was "Here we go". :rofl:

Not much to report today. Stomach is a bit off but no big deal.

DS was up tons last night. I don't know if I got more than a few hours sleep in a row. I am sooo tired. DH and I had a blow out as a result because he NEVER does night shift and was lazy this morning and would get up with DS even though DS was asking to use hte potty. End result was after DS had gone in his diaper, I let him run around free telling him to "Go see daddy and get a pamper on"....Daddy still lazy...result - DS poops in his pants. I then have to bath DS, clean up mess, while DH is still lazy. DH then wonders why I am ROYALLY pissed at him. I didn't get time to get ready this morning, no breakfast or anything before having to get DS ready for daycare and get to work. GOOD THING I don't have MS yet. 

I'm still fuming about the whole thing. I think I will be telling DH we are switching roles. If he thinks he is such a hero and deserves a morning off, he can do night shifts, bedtime and deal with Finn all the rest of the time, while I do supper and breakfast (basically all DH does).


----------



## snugglebot

Ok I guess I am not completely symptomless, bitchy is definitely the case here. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Don't worry snuggle I got a lazy dh too. :rofl: sucks lol. Hope ur day gets better. :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I'd have been pissed as well! Hopefully you can talk to him about it tonight. 

Does you & your DH both work? (if that's to nosy tell me to mind my own business :lol:) Just wondering because if you do than I'd naturally expect him to half the duties with you. And if he's at home I'd expect him to do more!

Took Hannah to the playground and it started to thunder so we came home :dohh: She was pissed :haha: Going to play with her dollhouse I think until lunch. It's her new favorite toy :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

Yes we both have full time jobs. I'm on here more than i should be :oops:


----------



## snowangel187

I'm a Sahm and dh owns his own business, but has been home working on opening a new store. And frankly I can't wait til he goes back to work :rofl: :rofl: cause since he's at home I think he should do 50% and he disagrees! :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh man snuggle I'd be pissed too! I hope DH will be willing to split night shifts with me when we're both working full time...

I agree, yucky to artificial sweeteners and definitely none for my toddler! I can only stand the Coke Zero because I can't taste the aspartame like I can in diet Coke...

Vickie, sorry the insomnia stuff is kicking in, must be super tough with a toddler :-(. Hope you get some rest tonight!

AFM, I think the first set of molars is coming in. Great timing, we're flying back to Canada on Saturday :wacko: Hopefully none of my fellow passengers will want to strangle my toddler by the time we land :-(


----------



## snugglebot

If you have an ipod, download some cartoons and get a pair of earphones that fit her head. It let us fly 20 hrs with our toddler. Thank you MICKEY MOUSE! He never watched tv until that trip and hasn't much since, but during travel we made the exception and everyone was happier for it, including him.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Stan works at home all the time but it doesn't really bother me. But I also don't see him much. He's around in the mornings for breakfast and he comes up at a random time to eat lunch (but he usually eats it quickly and standing up--Hannah and I generally eat before him) and of course when he's off. It's nice that he doesn't have the commute (1.5-2 hours each way!)

:hugs: Chantal I hope Z does okay for the flights. With Hannah and her molars the symptoms seemed to come and go, she'd be fine for a while and miserable, fine for a while and miserable. Hopefully the flight home will be one of those fine for a while times. I remember how hard it was with Hannah--I really feel for you!

I don't like most diet drinks because of the taste of the aspartame but since I can't taste it in the Pepsi max I really like them :lol: Probably to much, will do me good to cut back anyways! :thumbup:

And I agree I won't let Hannah have any of those either, I'm very against giving her soda! I'm sure it will happen one day (not sure I can prevent it :rofl:) but that day will be as far away as I can possibly make it!

Thanks Chantal! The good? news is that I have one bad night and one good night because I'm generally exhausted the second night :haha: Still waking up earlier than usual no matter what though but at least my sleep is more restful the second night (which is tonight :lol:)


----------



## snowangel187

I wanted to mention this to you guys it's an idea I read somewhere and plan to do it. I don't know if you guys have a Build-A-Bear where you guys are at or if you know what they are, but they have these recordable things you can put inside of a stuffed animal that you make. So when I get pregnant with #2 I plan on buying one of the recordable things and bringing it to the first ultrasound or whatever to record the baby's heartbeat on to it, and then make the baby it's first stuffed animal.. I thought that was a really cool idea. And you'd always have it.. :flower:


----------



## snugglebot

aww cute idea! 

My DS's favourite teddy is a cat that we got him to pick out there one day. We didn't bother with the accessories or anything since it is expensive but he loves it. It doesn't wash well though, so looks pretty tatty after only a few months.


----------



## Vickie

that's a really cool idea!

We keep talking about taking Hannah to Build A Bear but haven't gotten around to it yet :lol: 

hope everyone is having a good evening! We made homemade pretzels :munch: & Hannah and Stan are munching down on them right now :rofl: I'll have one later ;)

I think I pulled a muscle on my left leg while exercising earlier so may not be able to workout tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## snowangel187

Well now u can have Hannah make one for er baby brother or sister ;) & prob should let her make one for herself too.. :haha:

We were looking for a "big girl" bed for DD, and she saw one and said I can sleep on this side and my baby sister can sleep on that side, and then we can have another baby sister and she can sleep on that one. (it had a mattress that pulls out under the bed) She's sooo cute, but I don't know if I want that much drama.. :rofl: I think maybe a boy would be good. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Three girls! :rofl:

that's so cute that she said that though! <3

would have to make one for Hannah if we did one for the baby or she'd throw a fit :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

She comes up with the craziest things,, a few weeks ago I was getting dressed and she was eating at the table and I could hear her talking so I went to see what she was talking about and she was asking God to give mommy two babies!!! LOL. I don't know where she gets this stuff.. lol.. I asked her why 2 and she said me & you want a girl and daddy wants a boy, so a girl for us and a boy baby for daddy.. She's too smart for her own good I think sometimes.. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Better than Hannah who tells me she doesn't want me to have a baby :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

just keep her involved and hopefully she comes around.. bring her to ur ultrasounds and stuff? :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies! 
Yes the TV shows and DVDs work great! But her attention span is a bit shortened Thoth. I'll give her advil before take-off, and then Benadryl if we're desperate :rofl: all she wants to do is walk everywhere now (with someone holding her up since she can't do it independently yet) and she has a tantrum if you stop :wacko:

Love the idea of recording the heart sounds! Our Back to Sleep Bear has a recordable option, recorded myself singing a French lullaby for when Z walks up at night). Might buy the bear now for baby #2!

Snow your DD sounds adorable! I tried explaining to Z last night that there is a baby in my tummy and she kept looking at my belly doubtfully :rofl: I'll just keep doing that and hopefully she'll get it with time :thumbup:

AFM, there'd was a tiny red blood streak on TP this morning, so my anxiety has just gone up :cry: no cramps or anything else so it may be nothing...


----------



## mightyspu

:hi: 

Sorry I have'nt popped in here yet, I am just petrified that if I do things that confirm I am pregnant (get tickers, grace the 1st tri section) It'll be taken away! But there is no point worrying about something that might not happen so here I am!!

Hope you ladies are all well. I like the BAB idea. Sounds very cool!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi mighty! Congrats! I'm also spooked, have no symptoms at all (had it really rough with my first) plus had some spotting this morning :cry:


----------



## mightyspu

HI Junebug! I saw about the spotting. I hope it's nothing. :( I just hate this part, the uncertainty! My paranoia is because my lines weren't getting any daker, and my temp dipped, so I have stopped temping and testing.

Do you know when your symptoms started?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My line didn't get as dark as control until about 14DPO... With my first, my symptoms started at 10DPO and when I tested for the first time at 11DPO, the test line was already darker than control. I had even before my period was due: extreme fatigue, acne, insomnia, constipation, sore boobs then at 5 weeks and 2 days, onset of severe nausea and vomiting which lasted all pregnancy and for which I needed mess. Now, nothing :shrug: I was accepting it and feeling OK about it all until the spotting this morning :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Chantal. Fingers crossed that it's nothing.

:hi: Mighty :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: to both of you. I can imagine the worry you are feeling. Trust in your beanie and I hope it all works out.


----------



## snowangel187

:hugs: thinking about u ladies.


----------



## Vickie

Still no more bleeding Chantal? :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

I caved and bought a Dr. Pepper today :coffee: Worst nights sleep last night! Hannah was up at 2:15 and didn't go back down until 3. She finally told us she was scared of something in her room so I took a random guess and asked if she wanted a night light in her room. We got a light in there and she finally settled (took one more time of getting up and settling her but compared to the 4 times we were up before than that's not that bad :lol:). Unfortunately I couldn't go back to sleep so was up until 5ish--I slept on and off from 5-8. I *may* have cried around 4:15 because I couldn't sleep and was worried about how the day would go with Hannah :blush: :rofl:

She's in a good mood though which helps!!

Anyone have recommendations for where to get a night light? Last night I just put a febreeze noticeable (it has a light on it) in her room but would rather not put something with a heavy scent in there......

I thought about seeing if opening her door would help but we have the two cats and I don't want them waking her up :wacko: We could lock them downstairs but that would be a temporary solution as once it gets colder it's way to cold for them to be down there


----------



## snowangel187

I put a baby gate up and leave Vanessa's door open. Keeps the dogs out and lets the "night light" from the kitchen shine down the hall. 

They have night lights at Walmart, Target, Dollar stores, Home Depot, grocery stores usually have them..etc I don't know wat you have for stores up there.. :rofl: They have kid friendly ones too.. :flower: Hope you get some rest maybe your dh will let you sleep in this weekend? :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

He would but we're going to the CNE tomorrow :rofl: Lots of walking so hope I sleep okay tonight!

We have Wal-mart so I'll have a look there next time we're in

Unfortunately cats can jump baby gates :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Our dogs could probably jump the gate tooo but they're too stupid.. :rofl: :rofl: Cats tho are a little more nosey they probably couldn't resist.. :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

We installed a dimmer switch in our son's room. I personally like it WAY better than the nightlight we had. No more worries about him getting curious and playing with it, and I can obviously change how light or dark it is. He is pretty scared of the dark at the moment, and on nights I decide to leave it darker in hopes of better sleep, usually backfires.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: sorry about the crappy sleep Vickie... Hope tonight is better!

No more bleeding today. Will be off until Sunday, hope the flight home goes well... Will check in soon!


----------



## mightyspu

Safe journey Junebug! 

Thanks for your kind words ladies appreciated. I had tested early, so am putting it down to that. Am hoping June, that your lack of symptom are because your body is more adaptable since your first pregnancy, or that you are having a boy this time! 

Hope you ladies find a nightlight solution, I can't help I'm afraid, Jack hasn't hit that phase yet!


----------



## Vickie

:( Doctor called. My HCG levels are low so I had to go in for another blood test. I can't get into an emergency ultrasound so won't know anything until blood test results come in on Tuesday........


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no Vickie :-( Hoping it&#8217;ll all be fine and beanie is just a few days behind :hugs: I&#8217;ll be thinking of you hun, we can chat on Sunday when we wake up and commiserate OK? :hugs: Praying for you and beanie tonight...


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Vickie! I am so sorry. Hope like Junebug says, it's just that you're a little behind than what they thought. Did they say how low? Fingers firmly crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

163......

They tried to get me into an ultrasound but of course can't :grr:

It looks like it can be normal or it can be an ectopic or sign of MC though I've had no bleeding yet......

unfortunately it's a wait and see at this point (long weekend here, won't get my results back until Tuesday!)


----------



## snugglebot

oh my gosh the wait is gonna drive you crazy :hugs: Do you have any pain?


----------



## Vickie

none at all. I had that bit of cramping in my lower abdomen last week but it's completely gone now.......


----------



## snugglebot

I doubt ectopic then. You would be in pain wouldn't you :shrug: Likely an early bfp.


----------



## Vickie

From what I read ectopic doesn't have many symptoms so I don't know......

later on I could have severe cramping but it's still so early

I'm hoping that it's just that I conceived a little later than they calculated but we'll see on Tuesday


----------



## snugglebot

if the dr was worried about ectopic though wouldn't he have ordered an emergency scan because those can be scary


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh man Vickie the timing with the long weekend relly sucks :cry: if you do get pain definitely go to the ER OK? Ectopics don't cause symptoms until later (6-7 weeks) and most actually evacuate on their own. I'm hoping beanie is just a bit behind since you don't know exactly when you O'ed.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Vickie

tried to get me into an emergency scan.....but no place could take me :(

Thanks Chantal, that's our hope too, but I'm trying not to get my hopes up


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh hun, I hope things work out perfectly for you, you deserve it :hugs: 

OK off to bed, it's almost 11PM here, long day ahead of us tomorrow...


----------



## Vickie

hope your trip goes well Chantal :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Vickie, I am hanging on to the hope that it's just an early bfp! Rest easy this weekend, and any signs of anything get yourself to the hospital asap. :hugs:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

OMG OMG OMG

Doctor called. My HCG levels rose and they are happy with how they rose. I'm still going to be closely monitored (I have to have a repeat blood test on Tuesday) but this is good news! :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

:happydance: yay Vickie! <3


----------



## mightyspu

Yay! So pleased Vickie!


----------



## snugglebot

YAY!!


----------



## mightyspu

Oh, and I tested again this morning and the line was lovely and dark. I feel more confident now. I hope June has had no more spotting.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies, just checking in before I crash, I'm exhausted!

OMG Vickie I'm soooooo thrilled, great news!!!! :hugs: what a relief you got a call before the start of the weekend so that you could have some peace of mind!!!! Everything will be fine hun and our babies will be twins! :cloud9:

Mighty I'm so happy your line is nice and dark now! I hear you, it is so reassuring to see it finally as dark or darker than control!

AFM, no more spotting. Will still mention is to GP on Tuesday, she may book a scan for me... I used the very last CB digi I had the second Z was asleep in her crib: got "Pregnant 3+" which is the highest it goes! :dance: The last time I used one was on august 23rd and it said 1-2. It skipped the 2-3 completely in 11 days... Strange that there is so much HCG floating around and still no symptoms. Hey as long as Cookie is doing fine, I'll take it :winkwink:

Ok off to bed now, will check in tomorrow!


----------



## Vickie

Hope you have a good sleep Chantal! :hugs: Glad to hear that your test was at +3 and there was no more spotting

So happy to hear that your line is darker might :happydance:

Feeling much more positive about things now. My doctor was really happy with the test results and she thinks that my dates are off (which since I came off BCP and got PG immediately I think is a good possibility). She didn't mention ectopic again, thank God, and doesn't seem like I'm in danger of an imminent MC like she did yesterday (which I know can still happen but relieved that right now things look good). As I said I'll be monitored closely, she said that it's a "we might as well" kind of thing to make sure that my levels keep going up. 

I didn't sleep much at all last night and we walked around the CNE all day today, I'm exhausted :sleep:


----------



## snowangel187

Well dd wakes up early everyday wanting to get in my bed and she will go back to sleep. But once she's in my bed I cant sleep. :( sooo today when she wanted to get up and go in my bed I made her stay up!!!! :haha: soooo needless to say it's been a loooooongggg day! :rofl: I asked her if she wanted to get up early tomorrow she says noooooo :haha: so hopefully some sleep tonight and maybe I will be able to temp in the morn. :shrug: 

Glad u ladies are doing well! :flower:


----------



## mightyspu

Hooray! Good news all round. I have the onset of morning sickness. Feel hungry and queasy all at the same time and nothing seems appetising, apart from crisps! Am secretly thrilled, but I know the novelty wears off quick!


----------



## Vickie

uhh yay for MS! :lol: I've actually read that it's a good sign of a strong pregnancy? :shrug: Of course my mom had 5 of us and never suffered from MS once (she just can't understand why all her kid's had it bad :rofl: one of my sisters couldn't eat anything but saltines :shock:)

I'm still having on and off nausea. It seems worst in the mornings and when I lay down at night :shrug: I don't know if maybe that's because I'm so busy with Hannah the rest of the day that I just fail to really notice it? It's certainly not nearly as bad as when I had it with Hannah. And I've not had any of the food aversions I did with her (yet). I have noticed my sense of smell seems much keener and I am really leaning towards salty foods.


----------



## snowangel187

I hate throwing up and when I was pregnant with dd I only did it twice the rest of the time I fought it so had nausea from morn til night for the first few and last few months. And oh my heartburn!! Never had it b4 I was pregnant. And the first thing I said after dd was born that's not nearly enough hair considering all the heartburn I had :rofl:

Ginger ale and saltiness are what I lived on :haha:

So still no positive opk. Cd14 hopefully soon. I'm anxious to get ov here and over with :rofl: 

How are u ladies besides the ms?


----------



## Vickie

hope you get a positive OPK soon snow!!! :)

My doctor called again! (I guess yesterday I talked to a resident--I was so tired and on edge I didn't realize :haha:). Anyways she was just making sure I got my test results in and said that my HCG results more than doubled which was very reassuring (her words) :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning! 
Holy jet lag, both Z and me up between 2-4:30 :wacko: I'm back at work tomorrow and DH is starting his first week of placement for teacher's college so I hope we're back on track...
Still so excited for you Vickie!!!! :hugs:
AFM, think I'm getting my first symptom: was up 4 times during the night to pee. Had this last time too. No nausea, at 5 weeks and 6 days. TBH, if I can avoid nausea and vomiting this time, I will be ever so grateful since I have to work full-time until at least 38 weeks (was sick the whole time with Z) and the washroom is a 1 minute sprint from the office...


----------



## Vickie

ohh yay for a symptom Chantal!

I hope you can avoid the all day sickness this time :hugs: 

And good luck with your doctors appointment tomorrow :) I hope that you get your blood test results quickly
and I hope that you and Z get over the jet lag soon :hugs:

not much new to report here. Still feeling slightly nauseated in the morning and at night but nothing compared to what I felt with Hannah. Still getting up more frequently to pee but that's about it.

Not sure what we're going to do today. I think we'll hit up a playground before the rain shows up though! And Stan is smoking some pork for dinner :munch:


----------



## snugglebot

I'm feeling way better this time around too!!! Nausea can really feed itself mentally as well and I think having a toddler to distract probably helps a lot (atleast for me). as soon as I feel sick I occupy myself and it goes away :dance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Interesting! Our bodies seem to be saying "Oh yeah, I'm used to this HCG, no probs! Can handle it, bring it on!" Hope it continues for all of us!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! My opk was pretty darn close to positive. :happydance: I'm anxious to see what this cycle brings :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dance: GOOD LUCK snow!!!! :dust:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Good luck snow! :wohoo:


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck Snowy, hope to have you over here soon!


----------



## Vickie

Not sure if this is a symptom or not but I'm definitely having more bowel movements with this one than well ever :blush: :rofl: It could be because I've been eating loads of veg (it sounds really really good to me these days) :shrug:

How's everyone else feeling tonight??


----------



## Vickie

and "bump" pics in my journal if anyone wants to see:

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...uring-pregnancy-journal-103.html#post12662761

I was going to post them here as well but deleted them by mistake and am to lazy to go find them again :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is mine! It was my 5 week one, am due to take my 6 week one tomorrow!

BTW, having the same issue Vickie! Started yesterday... I prefer this to constipation though!
 



Attached Files:







a789310c.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Vickie

aww cute bump pic Chantal :cloud9:

I changed my dates to reflect the change in my HCG levels (to a 28 day cycle though it's all still guess work since we don't really know how long my cycles are or how far along I am) which puts me at 5 + 1 today :shrug: Hopefully I'll get a dating scan out of this :lol:

I do prefer this to constipation though I wish that the hemorrhoids Hannah gave me weren't acting up because of it :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh yikes hemorrhoids not fun :nope:

Hope you get a dating scan too!

Thanks, pic was taken in front of our InterContinental Geneva hotel door (on the inside of course!).


----------



## Vickie

what time is your appointment tomorrow Chantal?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

3:45, you?


----------



## Vickie

no set time, just go in whenever. I don't really have an appointment, I just have to go pick up the paperwork and go to the lab. I'll probably try to get it done in the morning though, hopefully it'll be less busy and I can miss Hannah's "I need a nap" meltdown :lol:

Hope your first day back at work goes well and passes quickly :hugs: Let us know how the appt. goes when you can :)


----------



## snowangel187

Good luck tomorrow ladies!! :flower:


----------



## Vickie

Thanks snow! Hope you got some good BDing in :lol:


----------



## mightyspu

Vickie, delightful I know, but I am rather windy lately, I wondered if it was a symptom! 

I am 5 weeks on Thursday, so might start taking bump pics then. I took very few when I was pregnant with Jack and regret that now, my bump was massive!


----------



## Vickie

Apparently it can be :lol:

And you aren't the only one with that symptom :blush: :rofl:

getting ready to head to the doctors office here. I want to get in and out so we can be back before lunch time :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie, just checking in to see if you're back!
Getting nervous for my apt today. Still no symptoms, but no recurrence of bleed so :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

I just got back. I don't think I'll get my results for a few days though as it wasn't marked urgent.

Do you think you'll get a scan today Chantal?? :hugs: First tri is extremely nerve wracking! Especially since none of us seem to be having the same symptoms we did with the first!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Glad to hear they didn't mark as urgent! That is reassuring :hugs:
I really doubt I'll get a scan today. I think it's just a quick chat with my GP and bloodwork. I'll be logging onto the hospital system tomorrow morning to see the results personally :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

Yeah I thought it was a good sign that the tests weren't marked urgent :lol: I mean I'd love my results sooner but it's good to know they don't think there's a problem now

That's awesome that you can log in and get your results (saves you from waiting and I know how worried you are so less wait is a very good thing for you). :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

That's such a good idea, saves you having to hang onfor sone snotty receptonist who hasn't a clue! Hope the results come back amazing!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Theoretically I'm not supposed to :blush: but if it will provide me some peace of mind, then they can give me s***!!!


----------



## Vickie

:lol: well I certainly won't be one to tell ;)

Just finished the Lindsey Brin first tri dvd (well the first segment?) I'm not even sure how many there are?? But it was good :thumbup: Definitely felt it was more relaxing than the bootcamp ones :haha: but my lower body got a great workout! 

Are you doing any other programs Chantal or just this one? Just wondering if I should look for something else to help change it up or not?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie I have:

1) Lindsay Brin's 3 trimester workouts
2) https://www.amazon.com/Complete-Pre...1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1315335695&sr=1-1
3) https://www.amazon.com/Prenatal-Yog...1_1?s=movies-tv&ie=UTF8&qid=1315335771&sr=1-1

I plan on alternating between the three, plus my runs (two times) during the week! We'll see how long I can keep it up. I don't want to gain as much as I did last time so I hope my motivation sticks!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ACK only 40 minutes until my apt... :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

fingers crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## mightyspu

Good luck!


----------



## Vickie

how are you feeling mighty???


----------



## mightyspu

Just tired really, and pulling feelings in my uterus. And no appetite.


----------



## Vickie

aww :hugs: Has the nauseated feeling passed some or is that a part of the no appetite?


----------



## snowangel187

Holy aching ovaries :rofl: :rofl: two days of pain. Ugh. I def better catch that egg this cycle. And with the amount of "pain" I'm in it better be two eggs!!! :rofl: hoping to get some :sex: in tonight but dh is sick :cry: sooooo it might get a little funky to get what I need tonight. :rofl: 

Appts go ok today ladies?


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Snow I sure hope so!! :) 

not sure I want to know what you mean by funky :lol:

appt. was fine on my end, pretty mundane. I don't know when I'll get the results (it wasn't marked urgent this time which I'm taking as a good sign)


----------



## mightyspu

Vickie said:


> aww :hugs: Has the nauseated feeling passed some or is that a part of the no appetite?

For the most part, yes, but I don't think I got ms this early last time. 

Snow, I hope that's a massive egg you're brewing at least!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Morning all!

I hope you are having a good day! We're getting ready to head to the mall with some friends :thumbup: Hoping that the walking helps shift some of the many cookies I ate yesterday evening :blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, forgot to update on my apt. Was a bust essentially. Nurse got me to change even though I'm not meant to have a physical until later. Then I waited 40 minutes to see my doc, who asked me a bunch of questions, and by the time we were done the blood lab was closed. She wasn't even going to do a blood HCG as I have over 15+ HPTs, but I told her how nervous I am so she finally agreed. HCG still not in computer system, I'm definitely not anemic (the CBC is the only thing that has shown up so far). Because of the bleed last week she's arranging a dating U/S but it likely won't happen until next week :cry:


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: sorry about the wait June but I have faith things are just fine.

I don't have my first appt until next week and basically it is just to pee on a stick for the dr to "confirm" the pregnancy. No paperwork even. They won't do that until 10 or 11 weeks here. So nothing exciting here to report.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ACK! HCG is 31800 IU/L, so all good!!! :dance: :dance: :dance: Now waiting for apt for dating ultrasound, hoping bleed doesn't recur in the meantime!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well my bubble just got popped....

Peeved at my GP: as you know, saw her yesterday and she wasn't even going to do blood hCG (due to my 15+ HPTs) but then I broke down crying because of the bleed and NO symptoms, so she conceded to doing bloods. THEN I get a call from her nurse today saying that they can't do an U/S until 9 weeks (WTF!!!). So despite my decision to just be followed by my GP this time around, I gave up and called my OB. He's a colleague, he was wonderful during my first pregnancy. I just hated the 2 hour wait to see him and thought my GP would be more efficient. At this point, screw efficiency. I just want someone to address my concerns and DO something. He is concerned I've had a miscarriage... His admin assistant called back in less than 10 minutes and is coordinating an urgent scan for either this week or early next week, and ordered a repeat HCG. Hopefully I will know by the end of the day when the U/S will be... :cry:


----------



## mightyspu

Oh Jb! How worrying! But your Hcg is so good. Am hoping he's just being over cautious. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

mightyspu said:


> Oh Jb! How worrying! But your Hcg is so good. Am hoping he's just being over cautious. :hugs:

Totally agree! At this point I'd rather over-cautious than neglectful :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Chantal, it sounds like your OB is definitely the way to go. A small bleed can be normal and hopefully it's not a MC. Keeping my fingers crossed for you :hugs:

When are you getting the repeat blood tests done?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Have my ultrasound booked tomorrow (she squeezed me in :dance:) and repeat bloods on Friday...


----------



## Vickie

oh good, I'm very happy you're getting in quickly for the US. :hugs:

:hugs: Mighty sorry to hear the MS is so bad for you this time around!

Not much to really report on here :shrug: I still feel a bit nauseated at times but it goes away so quickly that I usually end up wondering if it's all in my head :dohh:

nothing from the doctor yet but I don't even know if I will hear anything :shrug:


----------



## mightyspu

True, JUnebug, but hang on in there. I'm certain that those big numbers are encouraging! 

Thanks Vickie, it's not bad at all though. But at only 5 weeks tomorrow I've got it all to come!


----------



## snugglebot

Vicki, I read an article that some drs still think MS is mostly in the head. :rofl: I doubt that is actually true but I can see how thinking about it too much can make it worse. When I start to feel queasy I try distraction as much as I can.

It's kind of like someone puking next to you in the plane. If you can avoid looking, listening etc, you are fine, but mentally if you think about it you start to get sick yourself.


----------



## Vickie

well I have Hannah to keep me distracted most of the day :haha:

Though I have to say that must have been a MALE doctor :rofl: Because it was awful with Hannah :sick: :rofl: though I never threw up (well once but I don't think that was MS I think that was eating something I shouldn't have :lol:) I have a pretty strong stomach (rarely catch stomach bugs and even the last one I did catch--first in 10-15 years I was over it within 8 hours whereas poor Hannah was sick for days on end). 

Isn't it odd how much things differ from place to place? 

I don't even know if my doctor will be doing anything other than the physical now around 10 weeks if these blood tests come back normal :shrug:


----------



## snugglebot

I'm not counting my chickens yet. MS got really bad for me around 6.5 weeks so a few more days. I would love to avoid it. I was sick a few times in first tri, and sick alot in third tri. I have to admit, I never liked being pregnant. I am hoping this time around I can enjoy it more. Although my toddler is driving me into the ground with exhaustion at the moment, so I might not get much chance.

DS was up atleast 5 times last night crying. Ugh.


----------



## Vickie

awww :( Any idea why he was up? :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

snugglebot said:


> Vicki, I read an article that some drs still think MS is mostly in the head. :rofl: I doubt that is actually true but I can see how thinking about it too much can make it worse. When I start to feel queasy I try distraction as much as I can.
> 
> It's kind of like someone puking next to you in the plane. If you can avoid looking, listening etc, you are fine, but mentally if you think about it you start to get sick yourself.

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
If anyone would have said the ALL DAY sickness ALL PREGNANCY I had last time was all in my head I would have kicked them in the balls. Seriously.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: snuggle, sorry DS was up so often :cry: Is he ill?


----------



## snugglebot

He is always a bad sleeper. It's made worse with the transition to his new car bed (so was up 3 or so times a night most of the weekend). but Last night was horrible. He was crying after he coughed. Eventually gave him tylenol and he slept 4 hours before waking up crying again. He was fine in the morning - albeit lazy and not wanting to get out of bed. But had a goopy eye. Gave him some polysporin eye drops. Hope it doesn't turn into an infection.


----------



## mightyspu

My boy was a bit clever today, took his first unaided steps! :cloud9:

I got ms last time into 2nd tri. And then on every Sunday! Why Sunday I have no idea! Didn't matter what I was doing either!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle, hope he has a better night tonight.

We've been really blessed with Hannah's sleep. Thank GOD because she's so high maintenance when she's awake I'm not sure I could handle her on no sleep :blush: :rofl:

:yipee: Well done Jack!!!

and every Sunday? :rofl: that's so random


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats on the first steps! That's a fun stage. I LOVE toddlerhood. Best phase yet


----------



## Vickie

HCG levels now in the 3000s and I'm picking up a requisition for an early US tomorrow or Friday :yipee: the doctor wants me to get a dating scan :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OH GOOD Vickie!!! So glad you're getting a dating scan! And great results, this time last week they were 147! That's awesome!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww mighty, so cute!!! Zoë is terrified, she's 15 months old and refuses to let go of our hands while "walking"! She's been practicing like this for 6 weeks already :wacko: How did you encourage it?


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's cousin (she was at the birthday not sure if you remember her though) is 10 days older than Hannah and she was the same as Z--she walked really well with them holding her hands for a long long time. I'm not sure how they encouraged her to walk on her own.....I can shoot L an email if you like :)

and thank you! I'm so relieved that my results have continued to rise :D can't wait to get in for my US


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sure, please do! She starts crying when we let go of one hand, haven't tried letting go of both yet...

When will you know for the ultrasound? Don't remember if I updated here but I finally got in for one tomorrow...


----------



## Vickie

sent her an email and will let you know what she says :)

I don't have a date for the US yet. I have to go pick up the paperwork but that may not be until Friday morning (we have the car at that time so it will be easier to get) and go in and schedule my appointment. 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow :hugs: So glad you were able to get in quickly


----------



## Vickie

not sure if this is a new symptom or not but I seem to be going from really full feeling to extremely hungry in the space of a couple of minutes today :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, that's a symptom! I had that last time. It would hit so fast I turned into super-b**** unless I got fed NOW!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Whew glad it's not just my imagination!

So weird how differently this pregnancy is going. I know I know everyone always says every pregnancy is different but I don't know that I quite believed it until now :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm being hit with that stark reality myself :rofl: I have to say, I will be so shocked if I see a heartbeat tomorrow as I still don't have a single symptom...


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I'm hoping and praying that you are proven 100% wrong. I will be keeping you in my thoughts that's for sure


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks... At this point I'm trying to be optimistic but also realistic if that makes sense?


----------



## Vickie

Yeah that makes sense to me :hugs:

I was in that frame of mind last Friday/Saturday. I was trying to prepare myself for the worst while hoping for the best


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, precisely...
BTW, here is my 6 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4291.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Vickie

awww you look great!! <3

You can really tell how hard you've worked to get back down to your pre-Zoe weight :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks hun! Yes, that was a looooong haul (darn last 15 lbs) but nothing compared to your 100!!!! Let's motivate each other to limit weight gain to within reason and continue exercising as long as possible! I got to 36 weeks with Zoë, goal is the same this time, even if it's just walks at the end!

(see? Being optimistic ;-)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I'm glad to hear (see?) the optimism

you should probably have told me this before I made a cupcake to eat though :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

You made A cupcake? As in just one? :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

well I made one for Stan as well :rofl:

cake batter freezes really well so we just freeze it into little baggies so we don't waste (or eat to much :lol:)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

That would be dangerous here, but great idea!!!!


----------



## Vickie

pre-pregnancy I had no issues waiting until a Saturday (cheat day) :dohh: I really do need to get back on track with my eating :blush: Not tracking makes it harder I think (for me).


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agreed! I do think you can be a bit more permissive during pregnancy, it's all about moderation :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

yeah I think I'm still trying to find that balance. I went from being on WW and tracking everything to being pregnant and not tracking anything so I'm sure I have a bit of a learning curve ahead of me :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Any news on your scan? Do you just pick up the requisition from your doc and go to a walk-in place?

I'm nervous. 1.5 hours to go...


----------



## Vickie

how'd your scan go Chantal?

I have to go pick up the req and than walk down to the clinic and make an appointment :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Still sitting in waiting room...


----------



## Vickie

oh man that sucks :(

:hugs: Hope you can get in soon


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Saw baby :dance: Only 5mm but measuring bang on for 6weeks and 2days! Even saw heart beat. I'm so relieved, will just sit back and try to enjoy my symptom free pregnancy...


----------



## Vickie

YAY!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :yipee:

So incredibly excited for you Chantal!! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Vickie!! :hugs: So relieved right now...


----------



## Vickie

I know you were incredibly stressed out :hugs: 

I'm very happy for you! :)

Can't wait for my own scan now ;)


----------



## snugglebot

YAY!!! So happy for you!

MS hit me today with a headache and nausea. I knew it would come and I wouldn't be so lucky. Oh well. Right on time at 6w + 1 for me


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm so excited for you!!! Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no snuggle :-( Hope the MS gets better for you really fast!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle sorry to hear it, hope it doesn't last to long for you

Just finished the Yoga dvd Chantal and it was sooooooooooooo relaxing! I was worried because I've never really done yoga but it was really easy to follow :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

The Lindsay Brin 24 minute yoga segment for first tri or the pure yoga one I recommended?


----------



## Vickie

The Lindsey Brin one :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh good to know! That one is half the time of the pure yoga DVD (almost 65 minutes) and I don't have that kind of time very often!


----------



## mightyspu

Yay! Congrats Junebug on your scan! that's brilliant news! 

Sorry I've not been in much, busy day at work :) Hope you all had god days!


----------



## Vickie

Hope you had a good day too mighty :)

I've been a bit blah today :shrug: I'm tired because of not sleeping well which is making me err cranky :lol: and my stomach has been a bit off as well :shrug: 

Hoping to feel better tomorrow as we're going out of town for the night! First time we've ever taken Hannah to a hotel! :shock: it's going to be interesting :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

I LOVE this one: https://www.amazon.ca/Prenatal-Fitness-Fix-Erin-OBrien/dp/B000I2J6K0/ref=pd_cp_d_2

I did it alot with my first and am aiming to pull it out again this weekend. It isn't yoga, it's cardio which is a reason why I liked it so much.


----------



## Vickie

I think that hubby may have err procured that one for me to, I need to ask him :rofl: if not I'll have a look around for it :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup that's one of the DVDs I have too! I liked her post-partum workout as well :thumbup:

I'm exhausted... Not sure if it's a symptom or just do to how nervous I was and now everything is settling? I was planning on doing a work-out once Z was in bed but I hopped straight into my PJs and I'll head to bed early tonight instead :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

probably a combination of both Chantal :hugs: Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight!

Oh man Hannah is so silly! She was singing the ABCs in the tub and she was singing "Zedd instead of Z" well I grew up in the States so I always say Z. I went up to her and laughed and told her she sounded Canadian. Anyways she came downstairs to give me a hug and kiss and was singing the ABCs and laughed at me and said "I said Zedd mommy I said Zedd" :haha: :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: too cute!


----------



## mightyspu

I say Zed! But I am British. :)


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> probably a combination of both Chantal :hugs: Hope you get a good nights sleep tonight!
> 
> Oh man Hannah is so silly! She was singing the ABCs in the tub and she was singing "Zedd instead of Z" well I grew up in the States so I always say Z. I went up to her and laughed and told her she sounded Canadian. Anyways she came downstairs to give me a hug and kiss and was singing the ABCs and laughed at me and said "I said Zedd mommy I said Zedd" :haha: :rofl:

DD sings "c-d-k-l-m-n-o-p-f-j-k" :rofl: at first it was cute but now when I tell her she's wrong she just says no and sings louder!! :haha:

She's been full of it yesterday she says "mommy that purple shirt is an epic fail" -_- :rofl:

On the bd'ing front we didn't get in a ton. My opk was positive after all the "pain" I had (2-3days ago) but temps show no sign of ov having occurred. So I think I super stressed cause dh was sick and assuming I've delayed ov. :shrug: 

As for everyday life bought dd a sweet new bed to be delivered today. Hopefully she sleeps better!!! I was motivated by a "paint sale" to buy paint for our new house, but have since lost motivation to paint. :rofl: prob 8-9rooms to tape and paint. I've done one room one coat! :rofl: 

How are u ladies?


----------



## Vickie

good here :) Just getting ready because we're going out of town today for a wedding :D

hopefully you still caught an egg :hugs:

Your daughter sounds very cheeky :rofl:


----------



## mightyspu

:rofl: at 'epic fail'!


----------



## Vickie

US Scheduled for the 19th :yipee:

AND my last HCG was almost 4000! I didn't retain that part when I talked to the doctor (I thought it was lower 3000s) so happy to see that # :happydance:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> US Scheduled for the 19th :yipee:
> 
> AND my last HCG was almost 4000! I didn't retain that part when I talked to the doctor (I thought it was lower 3000s) so happy to see that # :happydance:

Can't wait for pics! Enjoy the wedding! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

AWESOME Vickie!!!

BTW my hospital charges for pics, $5. And at 6 weeks there really is nothing to take a pic of so I didn't pay :blush: I'll wait until the 10 week one... And my OB gave me 2 free pics at the time of the CVS (almost 12 weeks) so hoping he'll do the same again!


----------



## Vickie

not sure if this one will charge or not :shrug: The ones in TO never did but you never know :lol:

and I'm logging off! Hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## snugglebot

MS waaaay worse today. Spent most of the day lying down , not easy with a toddler. :sick: 6+3 today. Going to ask dr for declectin when I see her Fri. I can't be like this at work and when home with toddler. :sick:


----------



## snowangel187

snugglebot :hugs: Hope ms is over quick for you! 

Enjoy your weekend Vickie. 

:flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ewwwww snugglebot, so sorry MS has got you so badly :nope: I have my diclectin with me at all times (left over from first pregnancy) and am just waiting for it to hit me... I'm 6 weeks and 5 days, nothing yet but I'm not considering myself out of the woods until first tri is done. Hope you get it soon! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Everyone! I hope you all are having a good weekend. Exhausted here :rofl: and trying to decide what we want to do today

Still feeling pretty good though so far :shrug:

:hugs: Snuggle


----------



## Vickie

pics of me and the kiddo are in my dieting journal if anyone's interested :)

how's everyone feeling today?

I ate FIVE slices of pizza at lunch today :blush: I was starving :argh: :rofl: Totally need to rein the eating in though


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I don't know if I have a gastro or if this is the kind of bowel issues I will have as a symptom :wacko:

VERY tired, napped 2 hours yesterday with kiddo and again today :blush:


----------



## Vickie

rest while you can! :hugs: I laid down for a bit today (though never slept, I'm having a hard time settling to sleep :dohh:) I told Stan (after an extremely cranky outbreak on my part) that I think my body was trying to tell me to slow it down a bit......

Hope you're feeling better?? :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks. It's not pleasant that's for sure!

I ran 4 km this morning, luckily no "outbreaks" while I was out :blush:

I'm going to miss my day time naps when I'm back at work tomorrow.

Oh and for the record: I was ravenous this weekend too, ate way more than normal. How come I read everywhere that in first tri, you need no or very few additional calories (like 85 I think?) when my body just wants to eat?? I'm already up 2 lbs, was hoping to gain that much in the first trimester total...


----------



## Vickie

I know :blush: I go from zero to starving in no time and tend to eat way more than I probably should :argh: I'm hoping it evens out soon or I'm going to have to lose a ton of weight after LO's here :haha: 

Hope your stomach settles soon! I'm impressed you got a run in, I haven't worked out since Thursday :blush: I need to ask Stan to burn the other workout dvd for me tonight so I can do it tomorrow :) 

and I hope that work won't be to taxing tomorrow :hugs: I forgot how tiring first tri is :sleep:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks hun, will check in when I get to work...

Glad you liked the Swiss chocolate BTW :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

that chocolate is so good :munch: I had to stop myself from eating it so I could have some another day :blush:

Oh and not sure if you saw my fb but I think we're going to Chili's next Saturday (Tori may be coming as well) if you want to join us? :lol: It'll be great on my waistline :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sure!!! I'm on my own with Z, DH won't be coming home and sis is off to Ottawa... 
Should be fun. First trimester and alone with toddler ALL weekend...


----------



## Vickie

oh well you will definitely need to break up your Saturday a bit with some Chili's :winkwink: 

Not sure what else we have planned for the weekend but if we plan anything fun I'll let you know in case you want to join in :)

:hugs: Hopefully the first weekend alone will go well


----------



## snugglebot

I wish I could eat without feeling like crud :sick: I am trying really hard to just endure it. I coped last time by constantly eating crackers etc. But I gave birth to a 10lber so am trying hard not to gain too much weight this time around (I gained about 40-45 lbs lbs last time). But it means I have to suffer through the MS. sigh.

I hate changing diapers or doing potty right now. The smell is overwhelming!

Impressive you are running!!!! I am so tired, I can barely get 15 min on the elliptical every other day.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle hope that the MS eases soon for you.

Not much going on here today, it's gorgeous out though so I think Hannah and I will head to a playground soon :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I hear you snuggle! Despite the diclectin I still needed to munch on something every 10 minutes to ward off the nausea. I gained 40 lbs too (baby was only 7 of that...) so hoping not to gain as much this time around. Did you get your diclectin script yet??

Vickie I wish I could play outside with Z today too!


----------



## snowangel187

I guess I was a lucky one when it came to pregnancy pounds I gained 30 lost 16 after having dd she was 8lbs1oz and then fluids or whatever and then the rest was gone just from nursing in less then a month. :shrug: I did have pregnancy diabetes so I couldn't just eat whatever whenever so maybe that had something to do with it. 

Now I'm "older" I'm hoping it'll all work the same with baby #2. 

How's everybody's ms lately? :flower:


----------



## Vickie

I only gained 25 pounds or so with Hannah and lost it very quickly but I was overweight to begin with :blush:

I really need to stop eating so much (5 slices of pizza and chocolate cake last night! :blush: :rofl:) 

we haven't made it out yet (mom called) but we're off now! Hope everyone is having a good day so far!


----------



## snugglebot

dr appt isn't until friday (soonest I could get, booked a month before I got my bfp for a leg injury which I now have to turn into a dr pregnancy confirmation appt, I hate the medical system here). This is going to be a hard week.I have to present to a large group (in the morning when MS is the worst). Standing is also hard, I am pretty light headed. ugh.


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> I only gained 25 pounds or so with Hannah and lost it very quickly but I was overweight to begin with :blush:
> 
> I really need to stop eating so much (5 slices of pizza and chocolate cake last night! :blush: :rofl:)
> 
> we haven't made it out yet (mom called) but we're off now! Hope everyone is having a good day so far!

5 slices of pizza & choc cake... Sounds delicious!! :rofl: I love pizza.. Ham & Pickle is the BEST!! :haha: But I had miserable heartburn every time I ate it!! :wacko:

Hope you guys enjoy your day.... Still not sure what we'll be doing here, maybe hit the beach before the daily rain hits.. :flower:


----------



## Vickie

ham and pickle?!??! :sick: :rofl:

I'm not a pickle eater though :rofl: I do like ham but Stan doesn't like it much so I got pepperoni instead (which makes the pizza that much worse :blush:)

beach sounds fun! Jealous!!! 

The weather here is really nice though so I can't complain! I was a bit delayed getting out to the playground because my mom called but we were still out for a little over an hour :thumbup:

Hope the doctor gives you a prescription when you go on Friday snuggles :hugs: It sounds like you're getting enough pregnancy symptoms for all of us 

speaking of I think I have my first food craving: Pasta! :dohh: Loaded with carbs of course :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie have u tried wheat pasta? It's the "better" pasta option. 

Oh man I loved pickles while pregnant!!! I seriously at about a jar a day! :rofl: I would wake up demand dh go get me some pickles and 5 mins later when he return with them I would chew his head off for waking me up to give them to me! :rofl: :rofl: 

We normally get pepperoni too. Unless we get Papa Johns then I love the BBQ Chicken pizza! Hmmmm def think it's pizza tonight. :haha:


----------



## Vickie

When I joined WW we changed as much stuff to whole wheat as we could including pasta :)

:rofl: Oh man at sending your DH for pickles and than griping at him :haha: Poor guy!

I asked Stan if we could have lasagna tonight (after I made him eat spaghetti for lunch) and he said if that's what you want :lol: to bad I don't have the cheese I need for it :sulk: Oh well :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

I made a special trip to the grocery store for lasagna "cheeses" last week!! :haha:

I use to guilt DH into things by saying "the baby wants....." not so sure I will get away with it this time. :rofl:

I just remembered I have to make steak & cheese subs for dinner cause they were promised. So pizza will have to wait til tomorrow!!

And the rain started before we could get to the beach. Booooo can't wait for drought season. :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

:sick: stop talking about food :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl:
Sorry snuggle...
Was just coming on to say I'm starving, WTF?? Had to go buy a cookie and a large chocolate milk! Of course no one at work knows yet, but they'll soon be wondering if I keep scarfing down food like I am now :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Sorry snuggle, I shall avoid my food post except to say that I'm starving as well :munch:


----------



## snowangel187

LOL Snuggle.. 

The thought of food making you sick?? 

I think the going from full to starving in no time was one of the worse parts of pregnancy.. That was such a crappy feeling.. It also made me go from cool to b*tchy in no time.. :rofl: 

I was wondering how you ladies were going to be able to keep it secret with the ms... People are going to start looking at ya like ya'll are crazy! :rofl: I never had a chance to keep it secret dh told everybody before I was 4 weeks.. :dohh:


----------



## snugglebot

my poor coworkers admittedly. I am queen bitch, especially now with the MS. :rofl:

I just can't tell because there is no guarantee that they will still send me on training etc if they knew and why hurt my career if Blitzer (DH's nickname btw) doesn't make it.


----------



## Vickie

Most of my close friends know and my family is all in Texas so I don't see them for them to know any different :lol: 

wow snuggles that's bad that you have to worry about your career like that :( I agree though no need to jeopardize it at this stage in the game.

how's everyone feeling today?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: snuggle...

No symptoms here (other than increased appetite) so no one knows at work, nor do family members or friends. Waiting to see that normal CVS before we announce it!


----------



## Vickie

I had a ton of nausea this morning but it's eased off since lunch. I've also noticed a metallic type taste in my mouth for the last few days :sick:

Oh and I got my physical booked for September 28! With all the issues, blood work etc. I was hesitant to go ahead and book but my doc books up fast (actually they had to work me in because they need me in by a certain time I think) :D


----------



## snugglebot

uh oh Vicki. While MS isn't a bad sign, it sure isn't fun. I am slightly better than yesterday but have a bad headache with mild nausea and am sooo tired. DS was up 4 times last night. Punk.

How are you all coping mood wise with the LOs? I actually find my maternal instinct way stronger and more patient with DS right now. Can't say the same for my patience with DH though :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

It depends on whether I need to eat or not :blush: I start to lose patience much more quickly when I need to eat :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Afternoon all!

How's the MS today snuggle?

Mine's eased off again :wacko: It's actually driving me up the wall the way it comes and goes, makes me wonder if it's all in my head :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

I had that happen lots in my first. This time not so much.

I am better today because I have resorted to the constant eating tactic. I hate it though because I really don't want to put the weight on and am not able to exercise at the moment due to some injuries unlike my last pregnancy. I can't be nauseous though with my job. Hopefully the dr gives me the declectin on friday and I can stop the constant munching.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies stopping by to say hi!! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

snuggle, I hope you get your diclectin today!!!

Taking it helped ease on the vomiting for me, but unfortunately didn't get rid of the nausea. Had to keep munching despite being on max doses of it...

:wave: snow!

Well, 7 weeks and 2 days and STILL no nausea... I'm so keeping my fingers crossed! I guess having it for 39 weeks the last time had it's benefits? :rofl:

Here is my 7 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4354.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Vickie

cute bump pic Chantal! :)

And yes I think you served your time with the MS last time!

Hope you get the dilectin snuggle :hugs:

:hi: Snow

Not much going on here. I somehow injured my back walking home with a (light) bag of groceries :dohh: I may have to cave and go to the doctor if it doesn't start to feel better soon

other than that I feel pretty good. Not much nausea the last two days (but I could have been more focused on my back hurting than any nausea :haha:)


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks ladies. Tomorrow is my dr appt.

Great bump June!

Vicki, make sure you keep moving. That is actually the best cure for back pain. Slow gentle walks.

DS is really sick. Which explains his poor sleep the past few nights. Last night was the worst. I think we all got a total of one hour stretch and one 3 hour stretch of sleep in between his crying. I had gone to bed at 9pm myself in hopes of geting sleep but an hour later Finn was awake and we didn't get to actually sleep until 1am. and then on and off from 2-4:30

Unfortunately in my foggy "save me now!" state, I didn't think of advil/tylenol until 4:30 which after is when we got the three hour stretch of sleep. This morning he was pulling at his neck, so likely on top of his dry hacking cough and fountain nose he must have a sore throat. I wish he could tell me. 

Anyways kept him home from daycare and I stayed home in homes of being able to nap with him and get some rest myself. Unfortunately it was a battle at nap time and he only slept for 45 mins :sleep:


----------



## Vickie

oh no poor Finn :hugs: And poor you too. I hope he feels better soon and you get some rest tonight. 

When Hannah had the flu the doctor told us it was okay to give advil and in between the next dose to give Tylenol. So when she's really sick I'll give her Advil/Motrin in the morning and 4 hours later Tyelnol and 4 hours after that the next dose of Advil/Motrin if that makes sense? It seems to help with pain management and her fever better than just doing one. 

I did find once I started moving around today my back started to feel better and it's not nearly as tight now :D I skipped my workout though and took a little nap instead :blush:


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your appointment today snuggle :hugs: Hope LO is feeling better as well


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hope Finn had a better night last night and that you get your diclectin today snuggle!!!


----------



## snugglebot

I put vicks on his feet with a pair of socks and he slept all night except once, and a bit of tylenol and he was back to bed. No coughing!!! :dance:


----------



## snugglebot

Got my RX! Wahoo!!


----------



## Vickie

that's great! Hope it starts helping soon

:dohh: I totally forgot about the Vicks trick and we use it every time Hannah is sick :blush: glad he slept well :)


----------



## Vickie

Hope everyone is having a fantastic weekend!

Scan for me tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, so excited, keep us posted!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

well I'd worked myself up to somewhat optimistic and am now back at being scared :dohh: :rofl: I hope the morning passes quickly!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know how you feel, I was shifting from one to the other as well :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck Vicki!!!

Took my diclectin last night. Feel amazing!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay snuggle, so glad it's helping!!!
Zoë started walking on her own today :cloud9:


----------



## Vickie

glad you're feeling better snuggle!

:yipee: Zoelle!! :happydance:

And my update (also in my journal so going to spoiler it in case you've already read it):


Spoiler
It's been on hectic day! But calmer now, sent the kiddo and the hubby to swim class so I could get a bit of peace

As Stan said everything looks good. I haven't received the shot yet (I had some light brown discharge yesterday when I wiped twice but nothing since) because the early pregnancy clinic was closed :roll: but we're not even sure I had a bleed and the US was the best testament that everything is okay. If I have any more discharge I will go straight to Emerg and get the shot as a precautionary measure. And the resident will call me in the morning to tell me when I need to go to the early pregnancy clinic (which will be fun to work around as Hannah & I have a class in the morning).

The US went well. The tech took a long time taking measurements which worried me some. She asked me how long we'd been trying (and I told her only one month which is why we've had the dating problem) and she said I must be very fertile :haha: Anyways she sent me out of the room to empty my bladder but on my way out told me I was measuring at 7 +1 :yipee: so bang on what I thought I was once I reworked my dates to a 28 day cycle. When I went back in she had to do an internal as well because she needed to remeasure something. So we did that and I got dressed and she called Stan in.

She asked if we wanted to see and we were like yeah of course. So I laid down again and she proceeds to point out BABY NUMBER ONE :shock: and BABY NUMBER TWO. :shock: :shock: Oh yes I'm pregnant with twins :shock:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Vickie I'm still in shock, I can't imagine you and Stan :rofl: So very excited for you!!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

OMG!!!!! congrats!!!!!! And no ms either!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Vicki!! how are you feeling now? You are pregnant with #2 and #3!!!! we need to alter the thread's title a bit :rofl:

ps I have decided declectin is evil. I have never been more sick than I was for the two days I was on it. Decided not to take it last night after been stuck to my bed most of yesterday, and I feel 1000x better. I will take the waves of nausea over the "I feel like death with a migraine" that the declectin gave me. jeepers my body did not like that stuff.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no snuggle, so sorry your body doesn't cope with diclectin :-( I hope your MS goes away completely!!! So weird how it affects people differently, my friend couldn't tolerate it at all (made her sleepy) while for me, it was a miracle drug!

New symtoms here: heat flashes like I've never had and the hair loss continues. It is mid-back length but getting chopped on Friday :-(


----------



## snugglebot

hair loss really? Isn't normally supposed to be the opposite?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Can be one or the other...

Didn't lose a single hair for 9 months the first pregnancy, and now it's the complete opposite. Darn hormones :-(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle sorry to hear the dilectin didn't work out for you :(

:hugs: Chantal we've already talked about it but I'm glad you're waiting for your appointment Friday ;) Hopefully your hairdresser can find a nice style that will work for you

Sorry I've been MIA! Things have been crazy since we found out it was twins!

Went to the ER last night for spotting and finally got the rhogam shot :thumbup: I am not to worried about the spotting (it's literally a tiny bit of brown when I wipe occasionally-three times in as many days). And I found out my cervix is closed which is good. I had to go to an appointment this morning at the Early Pregnancy Clinic and received another ultrasound. Babies are doing well :D

Baby A: Heartbeat 156, measuring 7 + 3
Baby B: Heartbeate 140, measuring 7 +2

I do have a small subchronic hematoma around the second sac so that's probably where my spotting is coming from. And baby B's sac is smaller than baby A's though they said that they weren't worried about it right now.

whew it's been crazy to say the least :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Perfectly normal Vickie, I don't think I've seen many U/S reports where twins or their sacs measure exactly the same :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Vickie

Sorry I've not been about much! All I've really had time to update recently is my journal though I was able to get more done today :)

And my workouts have been stopped :sulk: so I'll be around more now when Hannah naps


----------



## Vickie

how are you feeling snuggle? 

Snow how are you? Seems like I haven't seen you about much!

Good luck with your hair appointment tomorrow Chantal! :) Can't wait to see you Saturday


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thank you! So excited to have it all chopped off, although I had been working hard at growing it for the last 2 years... Hopefully it'll look better!

Excited to see you too! Zoëlle will be so excited to see "Na-Na" :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

tired and waves of nausea but definitely functioning. Really hoping I get to atleast hear a heart beat on October 5th. People are starting to ask if I am pregnant (obviously am showing WAY earlier this time around). I am still lying right now, but since I am starting to show won't be able to wait until 13 weeks. Hope after I hear heartbeat we can finally come clean.


----------



## snugglebot

How are you feeling Vicki and June?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ughhhhh I hate it when people ask... Honestly, if a woman hasn't said anything, just wait until she comes clean. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry you still have nausea...

I don't look pregnant. At all. I think the intense core exercises I did to lose the mommy pooch succeeded in helping with that. Thank goodness because I'm not coming clean until the CVS results (if normal), which won't be until the week of October 17th...

Other than the hair loss, I'm feeling absolutely wonderful! So foreign after the first pregnancy :rofl: Thanks for asking :flower:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle, I hope you do get to hear the heartbeat Oct. 5. Are you sure it's not twins ;) I am showing A LOT--I think you will be shocked when you see me Saturday Chantal :dohh: I've really puffed out since you saw me what 5 whole days ago :wacko:

I was actually thinking we should take side by side preggo pics while you're here to compare :haha:

I'm feeling pretty good, my only real symptom is extreme fatigue/tiredness :( Sucks because I don't have as much energy for Hannah which I absolutely hate. We're still getting out and about but I'm not able to keep up or do nearly as much as we were before.

Nausea still comes and goes but it's generally not to bad (with Hannah it was constant nausea so this that comes and goes really doesn't seem bad to me :rofl:)


----------



## snugglebot

Your body is in overdrive forsure. Obviously I can't say for sure no twins but my abs were really weak prebfp. I think they were still a bit separated too so I am not surprised my gut it big for one.

I have only gained 2lbs but feel huge


----------



## Vickie

I've put 3.6 pounds :wacko: But I look like I've gained 15-20! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

VICKIE I love the idea of side by side bump pics whenever we see each other!!! That'll be cute for the babies' albums too :cloud9: I'm having a hard time imagining that you look much bigger already? 

snuggle do you have bloat? With my first pregnancy I was so constipated I looked pregnant by 8 weeks :wacko: This time around, I don't and it does make a huge difference!


----------



## Vickie

I know it's crazy! Part of me thinks it's in my head but Stan is seeing it to :wacko:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Did you take a pic and compare to last week's? Sometimes on pictures it's more/less obvious!


----------



## Vickie

I haven't taken a pic this week yet, hold on and I'll ask Stan to take one :lol:

okay here they are, man I look wiped out in :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







tn_DSC03044.JPG
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 6









tn_DSC03045.JPG
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK!

Here is my 8 week one. I look sooooooooooooo tired :-(
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4355.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww Vickie babies definitely grew since I saw you on Saturday!!! You look tired yes but wonderful :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Whew glad it's not just my imagination :lol:

I don't know I just feel like I've popped out in the last couple of days :wacko: it's crazy!

You look great!! :D tired but still gorgeous! There's a reason we're tired you know ;)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know... But it's so striking when we see it on photo isn't it?


----------



## Vickie

Yeah definitely! 

I suppose I should get used to the tired look :rofl: I am certain I have months if not years of it in store for myself now :haha:


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your hair appointment today Chantal :flower:


----------



## snugglebot

I will post a bump pic on the weekend if I get a chance. I just haven't had much energy to even try. Nor motivation since I feel so chubby right now

Good luck Chantal.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: snuggle!!! Hope you're feeling better with the nausea?
Looking forward to my hair getting chopped off. Never thought I'd say that after working hard at growing it out for the last 2 years :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

you're not chubby you're carrying a baby! :) 

:hugs: I totally understand the feeling though

Anyone have anything fun planned for the weekend?

Well I know some of your plans already Chantal :rofl:

We are going to clean tomorrow and I'm hoping on Sunday I'll feel like making some cookie dough for Halloween cookies. At least if I can get it frozen into Halloween shapes all we'll have to do is bake them off when I am ready to decorate with Hannah :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie, is it OK if Nathan comes too tomorrow night? He is surprising us with a visit afterall!!!


----------



## Vickie

of course it is! Are you sure you want to spend your time with him here though? :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

HEY LADIES!! Stopping by to say hi I'm still alive! LOL. I was crazy busy last week preparing for my inlaws to come stay with us for the winter, and had several rooms to paint in a very short amount of time.. And then a last minute decision to fly the 1800 miles with DD for a quick visit with the rest of the family and then we plan to drive back with the inlaws.. Call me CRAZY!! :haha: Anyways.. How are you ladies doing? How's the ms? AF got me.. :( CD 4.. 
:flower:


----------



## snowangel187

Vickie said:


> glad you're feeling better snuggle!
> 
> :yipee: Zoelle!! :happydance:
> 
> And my update (also in my journal so going to spoiler it in case you've already read it):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> It's been on hectic day! But calmer now, sent the kiddo and the hubby to swim class so I could get a bit of peace
> 
> As Stan said everything looks good. I haven't received the shot yet (I had some light brown discharge yesterday when I wiped twice but nothing since) because the early pregnancy clinic was closed :roll: but we're not even sure I had a bleed and the US was the best testament that everything is okay. If I have any more discharge I will go straight to Emerg and get the shot as a precautionary measure. And the resident will call me in the morning to tell me when I need to go to the early pregnancy clinic (which will be fun to work around as Hannah & I have a class in the morning).
> 
> The US went well. The tech took a long time taking measurements which worried me some. She asked me how long we'd been trying (and I told her only one month which is why we've had the dating problem) and she said I must be very fertile :haha: Anyways she sent me out of the room to empty my bladder but on my way out told me I was measuring at 7 +1 :yipee: so bang on what I thought I was once I reworked my dates to a 28 day cycle. When I went back in she had to do an internal as well because she needed to remeasure something. So we did that and I got dressed and she called Stan in.
> 
> She asked if we wanted to see and we were like yeah of course. So I laid down again and she proceeds to point out BABY NUMBER ONE :shock: and BABY NUMBER TWO. :shock: :shock: Oh yes I'm pregnant with twins :shock:

WHAT!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! :yipee::wohoo:

SPEECHLESS!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Sorry to hear that AF got you :(


----------



## snugglebot

Here's my 8 w bump pic. (bigger now that I was at 12 weeks with DS :dohh:)

Sorry I did NOT take a head shot since my hair is soooo gross these days. Never had this with my DS, but this time around my hair is getting greasy after 12 hrs. Ewwww


----------



## snugglebot

sorry about the witch snowangel. I really hope you can join us next cycle :dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Snow sorry AF got you :-(
Snuggle! Gorgeous bump! You're so tiny everywhere else, no wonder people are guessing you're preggo!


----------



## Vickie

gorgeous bump snuggle!!! I'm jealous :rofl: mine is much uhhhh more jiggly than that :haha:


----------



## Vickie

How is everyone feeling?

Has the MS eased up any snuggle?


----------



## snugglebot

How about you Vicki? You have two on board are things twice as bad?

I am ok. My hormones are making me crazy. Been crying two days now. For no real reason. DS bit another kids HARD at daycare (left bruise and teeth marks on the kids face). Left me feeling like the worst mother in the world and the father of the kid is PISSED at me. :cry: If I wasn't so hormonal, I would probably just be mad back at him for expecting me to have some sort of mediating control over my child while I am work. Seriously. 

But, my hormones have tearfest 2011 happening here :dohh: I feel silly. 

MS is still kicking around. Some days are ok, others are worse. My appetite is back though which is nice but sometimes really hard when I am hungry but nauseous at the same time. Really hard to decide what to eat :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, 9 weeks today and still no nausea, looks like I'll get away scott-free this pregnancy :happydance: Baby is now a blackberry :cloud9:

I hope the darn nausea goes away with the end of first tri for you snuggle!!!

Hormones suck snuggle :-( I've had sob fests Sunday and yesterday :cry: Today is a better day but you never know when it's going to hit :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle, I'd be upset if Hannah bit anyone as well but seriously what does the father expect you to do when you aren't there! There's only so much you CAN do especially a few hours after the fact--LO will NOT understand if it's brought up over and over again and he gets in trouble for it etc. so far gone from it happening :dohh:

Ahh yes hormones, I almost cried over the can opener not working yesterday--seriously. I called Stan upstairs from working to come fix it for me :blush: 

:hugs: Chantal, glad today is going a little better. You have so much on your plate right now it's no wonder you're feeling a bit teary

Honestly so far, apart from all the worries with this pregnancy, it has been easier than my pregnancy with Hannah (so far :lol:) With her I had all day and all night nausea and this seems to be hit and miss. I'm super tired all the time which isn't great (especially for poor Hannah) but that's the worst symptom I have so no complaints.

Doctors appointment tomorrow, supposed to be for a physical but I need to take the US report in to her as well and hopefully find out about getting referred


----------



## snugglebot

good luck tomorrow Vicki!

I'm glad you both feel alright.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is my 9 week bump pic.
I have bloat now. Backed up for 2 days. So I'm pretty sure this is not a true representation!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4356.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snugglebot

You look great!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks snuggle. Man oh man do I ever look tired :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

You look great Chantal! :)

Hope that the constipation lets up soon though :hugs:

And I think tired is my new look now a days :lol:

:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Using my cover-up for the under eye shadow a lot these days...
Was up at 5AM for no good reason, unable to fall back to sleep :wacko:
Tomorrow morning I HAVE to get up at 5AM to head to the airport for my 7:40AM flight up North. I'm doing a 2 day clinic there, leaving Z with my sister. I'm nervous :-(


----------



## Vickie

ugh Chantal I hate when that happens :(

:hugs: I'm sure your sister will do great with Z but yeah I'd be worried as well I'm sure. I'm already freaking out about leaving Hannah when these two are born, and what if I have a c-section and have to stay longer :wacko:


----------



## snugglebot

I left my DS for 10 days for my own holiday. I was worried about how it would go but it actually went really well. It's good for our LOs to learn the world is a safe place even when mommy is gone. I'm sure it will be a positive experience.


----------



## Vickie

Hannah is rarely away from me :lol: One big reason I put her into independent of parent classes is to get her more used to being away from me and to get her ready for school next year. Unfortunately we don't really have a lot of people here who we can rely on to watch her. My family is all in the States and husband's family isn't very involved in her life--she doesn't know them at all so I'm not comfortable leaving them with her. A friend of ours is going to watch her for us though which will be great because I don't know how I'll manage 2 in the hospital all night long without Stan's help :shock: but it still worries me her being gone from home for several nights in a row :blush:


----------



## snugglebot

I left him with my DH's parents on the other side of the country. DH was there although busy helping his Dad with various projects so MIL watched him mostly with my SIL


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Crap crap crap I'm sick :-( Had a stuffy nose last night, was hoping that was just pregnancy-related. Now, full blown sore throat, runny nose, sore ears, sinus headache :cry: AND of couse clinic up north all day tomorrow and friday :nope: Just hope now that Z doesn't catch it :cry:


----------



## Vickie

oh no Chantal :(

:hugs: Hope Z doesn't catch it

Doctors appointment was uneventful. She did the physical, I got sent for blood work again (SIX times now :roll: :rofl:) and she's referring me to the high risk clinic since it's a twin pregnancy


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, I'm still in Toronto... Couldn't land in North Bay. I'm so sick that they agreed to cancel it and reschedule for the end of October. 

Interestingly, I am feeling flutters already! So excited to feel Cookie so soon. With Z it started at 14-15 weeks...


----------



## Vickie

that's amazing that you're already feeling flutters! I can't wait for that! I'm hoping it makes it seem more real because I'm still having trouble believing I'm pregnant with twins :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies how's everybody?? Just got home from my "vaca" seems I'm just in time starting having ov cramps cd14 today soooo hoping this month is it!!! It'd be perfect timing for a Christmas announcement. :). 

If it's not this month pretty sure I'm taking a break. =/


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dust: snow, yay for O cramps!!!
Finally done my cold :dance:
10 weeks already today, still nausea free! Looks like I'll get away with it this time!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome back snow and good luck :dust:

Hopefully that break won't be needed ;) :hugs:

Glad your cold is gone Chantal! :hugs: 

not much going on here. Still waiting to hear from the HRC. They are only open two days a week though so it could take a bit to hear from them I guess. I just want to know if I need to make an appt. with my GP or if they'll get me in around 12 weeks or not :shrug: My GP said to call her if they don't.


----------



## snugglebot

puked last night. DS is in a huge sleep regression phase right now. Up 6+ times. punk.

I lost weight this week. Down lower than pre-pregnancy now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yikes snuggle :-( Puked because of virus or because of pregnancy nausea? Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I HATE sleep regressions... I hope he settles for you back into normal full nights soon!!!

Vickie, I would book an apt with your GP for around your 12 week mark just in case the HRC can't get you in on time. How frustrating!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is my 10 week bump pic. Not much difference from last week I find!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4358.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Vickie

aww cute bump!! the fact that it's still there means it isn't bloat right? :)

and yeah I am thinking I should go ahead and get into my GP just in case. I need to go in for the flu shot anyways soon....

:hugs: Snuggle sorry to hear you're having such a rough time of it :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup I was thinking that too! My waist measurement has gone up a lot, and I can see on the pic that things are being pushed up already. Crazy how fast it grows eh??


----------



## snugglebot

you look great!!! I remember when I was 8 or 9 mo with DS and looking at my first tri pictures and being unable to even fathom being that "skinny" again and yet right now all I feel is fat! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know, me too :-( This morning I am feeling particularly fat :cry:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I have days like that and than I see a picture and I'm like oh I'm not as big as I think/what I perceive in the mirror


----------



## Vickie

hmmm so I've been feeling what I think are a few movements recently but I'm not really sure :wacko: it's not very often but sometimes I think I feel 4-5 little pops in a row and than it goes quiet again


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, that's how it started for me!!! Now it's real flutters :hugs: Doesn't it make it feel more real? So excited for you!


----------



## snugglebot

aw that is great you are getting movements already. I don't think I am. Lots of gas though to keep me entertained until it becomes the real thing. 

According to my dr my uterus is tilted back so I wonder if that will mean less movements for awhile.

She couldn't get a heart beat on the doppler. Wasn't worried since my uterus is about the right size when she examined me. 

Kind of wish I had that reassurance today but it will have to wait until November I guess.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I also have a retroverted uterus! Hopefully you'll feel something soon :hugs: It's really hard to find a heartbeat on doppler until about 11-12 weeks, great that your uterus is the right size!!! When is your ultrasound?


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle

Even at 13 weeks my OB wasn't positive she could find a heartbeat last time. 

I'm not 100% these are movements :wacko: Sometimes I really think they are and other times I think it's just wishful thinking :rofl: I'll be excited when I know for sure! And hopefully I can calm down some :blush:


----------



## snugglebot

Don't get ultrasounds here until 20 weeks


----------



## Vickie

^that's the way it was supposed to be with my first though my OB ended up sending me for a dating scan at 13 weeks so I got two

The only reason I've had the two I've had this time around are the issues surrounding the early pregnancy :wacko: Though in a way I'm kinda thankful because at least we now know that it's twins! I can't imagine finding out at 20 weeks :shock:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: Can you imagine!! Although I bet the fundal height would give it away before then. Can you feel your uterus? I can't yet


----------



## Vickie

I have no idea how to feel my uterus?? :blush: :rofl:

yeah you're probably right on the fundal height. It would be quite the surprise though :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

go from your belly button down and press down with two fingers until you feel the top of a hard beach ball. Mine is still below my pubic bone so I can't feel it yet from my belly (dr did an internal feel). But with twins at this point you might be able to.


----------



## snugglebot

ps make sure you are lying down and relax your abs when you do it


----------



## Vickie

will do it after I get the kiddo into bed!


----------



## Vickie

hmmm well I tried it and made myself need to pee badly so had to stop :rofl: will try again next time I lay down :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Vickie! I will try this tonight too!
I did my first work-out in 8 days :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Hope I can hope back onto the motivational bandwagon!!!


----------



## Vickie

Should have emptied the bladder first :rofl:

Let us know if you find yours!

well done on your workout :)


----------



## Vickie

I don't think I felt my uterus but I'm not certain :blush: :rofl:

Hubby wanted to try as well but he's soooooo scared of pushing down to hard and squishing the babies :roll: :rofl:

how is everyone today?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I didn't find it either Vickie but it did give me the need to pee! :rofl:
Feeling better, less bloat and did my work-out!
You?


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Glad it wasn't just me :rofl:

tired but pretty good

I am having some shooting jabs down there once in a while when I move certain ways :shrug: and tons of stretching pains lately but otherwise pretty good


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes me too. When I do push-ups it HURTS! :cry: (my belly I mean, I can do 3 sets of 12 and my arms are fine :haha:)


----------



## Vickie

well I think that my soreness down below is from wiping so much from peeing :wacko:

The :sex: ban is officially over :blush: :rofl: Actually I still had a couple of days left buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut :haha: :rofl:

not much else going on here, getting ready to go to London for Thanksgiving with family tomorrow. Hannah and I are both sick :roll: It pretty much figures because something always happens on the long weekends :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

How do you ladies find energy to work out? I got on the elliptical the other night and after 7 minutes wanted to barf and go to bed. sigh. My dr wants me to keep my weight gain to 25lbs since my first baby was 10lbs 1 oz. She recommended I keep really active too. 

I hate MS. :hissy:

Don't worry about not finding your uterus. If it is tilted backwards, obviously it will be hard to find until you are bigger (like in my case). I think I found mine around 14 weeks or so last time. It was pretty cool. I'm sure you have felt it with #1, it is where your belly gets hard and it's like a shelf. As you grow the shelf gets higher.


----------



## Vickie

I *thought* I might have felt it last night but not really certain :shrug:

And my workouts have been stopped for a few weeks now (will talk to the HRC before resuming) because of the brown discharge. 

I am not battling the bad MS you are though which helped when I was able to :hugs:

I am really tired and there are days I probably couldn't do it now even if I was allowed


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Snuggle, I am so symptom free that I sometimes still can't believe I'm pregnant. I only have the off day where I am too tired to work-out. I've just done 3 days in a row. Mind you it's only 30-40 minutes each day, not excessive!

Geez, 10 lbs baby?? Holy cow! You're so tiny too!

Still not finding my uterus. 11 weeks tomorrow... Where does the time go?

LOL Vickie glad the :sex: ban is officially over ;-) Hope the exercise one will be as well :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

I know June bug! We are almost out of first tri already :shock: :yipee:

Vicki, sending you massive hugs today. What a hard day. Ladies are harsh here and to be honest rather ungrateful. :nope: Hope you and the admin team can lick your wounds and realize you have done an amazing job regardless of what a few crazy ladies have to say.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Thanks snuggle, yesterday was pretty rough but today has put it into perspective for me. A very close friends mother has just been diagnosed with stage four cancer :( 

I don't know what to do for her other than to offer to cook meals when she needs them and to watch her daughter when she needs it :(

In happier news I think we've found my uterus! I guess maybe because it is a twin pregnancy it is moving up earlier?

Still feeling pretty good all in all. I'm sleeping better (thanks to a pillow between my knees for hip support) and have a bit more energy throughout the day which is great :)

How is everyone else doing? How are you feeling snuggle?


----------



## snugglebot

Today I feel good. Last night wasn't good. Seems to alternate. I didn't get rid of MS until 15 or 16 weeks with DS so still a few more weeks to go. I am glad I have it though because of the fact I didn't get to hear the heartbeat at my last appointment. It is very reassuring.

Great news on the uterus! :dance: Any movement?

I didn't get movement until 17 weeks with DS and I expect the same this time since my uterus is tipped and I am very tall, lots of room in there. I re-read my journal the other day and at 20 weeks my uterus was no where near my belly button where it should be because of how much space there was. I ended up with a HUGE bump because of baby size but I think that had to do mostly with my sweet tooth.


----------



## Vickie

I'm not sure about movement :wacko: Sometimes I think yes but then I figure it's my imagination :rofl:

:hugs: I was reassured by the MS with Hannah as well. This time it's the gagging at night while brushing my teeth that is reassuring me :blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Only constipation here, but feeling more and more flutters and bubbles since 9 weeks which is the ultimate reassurance :cloud9:

I'm getting terrified for my CVS on Monday. Oh well, may as well find out and get this over with. If all is normal, will come out of pregnancy closet next week. If chromosomes are abnormal, this will be the end and we'll move on....

Here is my 11 week bump, sorry I'm late, am still on conference in Montreal (where many of the talks are on prenatal and reproductive genetics, really interesting and different slant now that I'm listening to is while closet-pregnant!)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4364.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 1


----------



## snugglebot

junebug, is there much risk of bad cvs results? I am not getting one, not even offered to me.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My risk of chromosomal abnormality is 1 in 104 based on my age. It's not routinely offered here unless you have abnormal first trimester screen with NT but given that this is what I do for a living I know exactly what I am dealing with and want the information before I disclose the pregnancy. In fact, my hospital will do it for any woman over 35 who requests it


----------



## snugglebot

well your bump is really cute and tiny! Hope the cvs comes back fine.


----------



## Vickie

good luck with the CVS :hugs:

how soon will you get the results?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Preliminary results is 48-72 hours, with confirmation in 2 weeks. For my patients, I've never seen a discordance (although it does happen, hence why they still do the confirmatory testing) so I'll be comfortable telling my family and friends by Thursday! Assuming of course NT is also normal!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Im just gonna slide in the door with some cookies :lol:


----------



## Vickie

mmmm cookies :rofl: I'm trying to be good today! (had a bad bad food weekend :blush: :rofl:)

:hi: AG so incredibly happy for you :hugs:

:hugs: Chantal I hope today went okay. Update us when you can.

How are you doing snuggle?? :)

I called my GP today (still nothing from the HRC) and I have an appointment on Friday :thumbup: I'm glad they were able to get me in so quickly


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankyou :hugs:
Its still sinking in, but im definately getting ahead of myself at the same time :lol:

I found pregnancy vitamins in my shop reduced cheap and had origianlly offered to get them for my friend. She declined, but good thing she did as ive bagged them for myself :lol:


----------



## modo

Can I join this thread? I am pregnant with number 2 two and a little terrified on how I will cope :haha: This baby was a surprise! Bobby will be just over 2 years old when this baby is due. I am really worried about him being jealous and feeling left out :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

I certainly dont mind another familiar face in here :hi:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi! CVS went well, much easier and less painful than last time. It was so "in and out" that I was shocked!

Now I have my apt with my GP on Wednesday for my internal exam, and my NT with first tri bloods on Thursday...

Vickie so relieved you got in for Friday! When is your ultrasound?

Hi and congrats AG!

Snuggle, hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Modo and congrats

Glad to hear that it went well Chantal :)

I am not sure when my next US will be. I'm not doing the NT testing, but am sure I'll be getting an US once I get into the HRC :)


----------



## snugglebot

Welcome Modo! I know lots of women with #2 closer or younger than your #2 and while life sounds hectic they manage, so I bet with the support of your BnB ladies and IRL friends you will be just fine.

CONGRATS Arcanegirl!! That is exciting!!

I'm doing alright. MS and fatigue still here. Feeling alright today but weekend was rough. DS is terrible at night again. :sleep: Ended up drugging him (ok just giving him advil) at 2am last night, and he slept 5 hours. Sigh.


----------



## modo

Thank you everyone :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive had a pretty non symptomatic day today, I was a bit crampy yesterday but we were stadning for 9 hours solid for a concert and my back ached. Prob didnt do much good for my front either :dohh:
I do wonder if ill be symptom free for a while like I was with Alex.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Modo, we were expecting our first at the same time! I think Bobby is only 1 week older than Zoe!

I've been having a horrible progesterone headache for the last 2 days. No amount of resting, hydrating or Tylenol is helping. Hey if this is my worse symptom I'll take it :haha: It'll make it a bit tough to work though... I remember this lasted about 2 weeks when I was in second tri with Z.

Vickie, I'm doing the NT specifically in case of a congenital heart defect (can happen with normal chromosomes): if picked up early, then you can meet the pediatric cardiologists and everyone else necessary for their input RE: surgical repair at birth... It's not only Down syndrome that can be the outcome of increased NT. There are many treatable conditions also that can be picked up too.


----------



## Vickie

Hope your headache eases soon Chantal :)

AG hopefully you won't get any awful MS :lol: definitely something I don't miss from when I was pregnant with Hannah


----------



## modo

CJ: I do remember you from last time :hugs: You helped me make up my mind about getting the swine flu vaccine :) 

AG: I'm pretty happy that I don't have any "symptoms" this time round. I had m/s with Bobby until third tri :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill take MS over the terrible heartburn I had last time! It woke me most night choking, it was awful!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

modo said:


> CJ: I do remember you from last time :hugs: You helped me make up my mind about getting the swine flu vaccine :)
> 
> AG: I'm pretty happy that I don't have any "symptoms" this time round. I had m/s with Bobby until third tri :dohh:

:hugs: I was sick all day all night with MS and heartburn until she was born. Like you, this time around, no MS :dance: BUT heartburn at night is starting, which is fine since I'm not puking while at work ;-). I have the ranitidine all ready to go for when it gets worse, for now Tums are sufficient (knock on wood!)


----------



## snugglebot

I puked last night and feel crap today. Damnit when will my placenta take over. With DS my MS was mostly gone by 8 weeks.


----------



## modo

CJ:I'm getting heartburn too but nowhere near as bad as the m/s was.

Snugglebot: Sorry you feel like crap :( and hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Eala

I just noticed this :blush: I'm due baby #2 in March 2012. Not planned in the slightest, but sometimes that's just life, eh?

I felt much worse in first tri this time round than with Roo. Only remember having 1 real MS day with her, whereas I felt awful for ages with this pregnancy. My appetite still isn't back to normal, and so I'm losing weight rather than gaining it. Not that I didn't have it to lose, but it's not a diet strategy I'd recommend :rofl:

I got heartburn with Roo, but only late 3rd trimester. Had it a couple of times so far, but nothing that Gaviscon hasn't gotten rid of (when I can take it without it making me sick :sick:)


----------



## snugglebot

Eala said:


> I got heartburn with Roo, but only late 3rd trimester. Had it a couple of times so far, but nothing that Gaviscon hasn't gotten rid of (when I can take it without it making me sick :sick:)

I get sick from my antacids too!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry youre feeling crappy snugglebot :hugs:

Ive almost made it through today, and Ive been a bit nervous. Today is 14dpo, so AF day and I still keep execting it to show :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle sorry you had a rough night, hope you feel better soon

:hi: Eala, somehow I missed you were pregnant :blush: congrats!

You will AG! :hugs: 

I haven't felt very good the last couple of days :sick: Surprised me because overall the nausea I have had has never lasted for long but it's been constantly there since yesterday.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eala, were you stalking me :haha:


----------



## Eala

Not in the slightest.

I was scrolling down past all the forums (rather than forum jumping) and saw that Modo had replied to this thread so took a look. 

In which case, if I'm stalking anyone, it's Modo ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: 
Forgot to say aswell, got the Drs booked. Next appointment they could offer for who I want to see is weds next week, suits me fine.Longer for the hcg to build for a test if they need one.


----------



## Vickie

Glad you got into your doctor AG!!

And yes early HCG testing is just bad :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep! Ive still got faint lines on tests, didnt want to go to the docs with faint lines!


----------



## Vickie

my line was pretty good :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I wonder why :haha:


----------



## Vickie

but then my levels were considered low :haha:


----------



## Eala

How many weeks are you now, Vickie?

AG - glad to hear you got an appointment with the doc you want. It's weird how things vary by area, when we're probably only 1 NHS trust apart! I just phoned my GP and told them to make me an appointment with the midwife, no need to see the doc first!


----------



## Vickie

11 weeks :)

how are you feeling today Chantal??


----------



## Eala

I just worked out what the word in grey in this thread title is ([Closed]), should I not have posted? :blush: Sorry, I just saw the "Pregnant with #2" bit and jumped right in :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

nah it's fine. We just don't want a huge group but you are welcome to post here :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

You're allowed in dont worry :lol: 
My docs are usually good you can get seen in 48 hours but i had just missed the slots.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Feeling great Vickie, not a single cramp after the CVS! My OB is amazing, I had no symptoms after the last one either! Will have results tomorrow, I'm officially ready to find out one way or another and move on...


----------



## Vickie

That's great Chantal! :) glad to hear you are feeling good


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck for the CVS Junebug, hope the answers are good :)


----------



## Vickie

hope you get your answers quickly and everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

ACK still nothing :-( I promised the lab director I wouldn't harass her, but my fingers are itching to call!!!


----------



## snugglebot

good luck :hugs:

DS gave me a total of 3 hrs of sleep last night. Brought my yoga mat to work so I can sleep on it at lunch time. :sleep:

I think I am insane for doing this again. No idea how I am going to handle DS and a newborn. Brings tears to my eyes thinking about how tough this will be.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Loads of women do it and cope fine!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: snuggle...

It'll work out, maybe the newborn will be the best sleeper ever :hugs: Or DS will start sleeping better at night by the time little one gets here!

I just emailed the lab director. I decided that was probably less obnoxious than calling after I said I wouldn't. I'm going crazy :cry:


----------



## Eala

I hope you hear back very soon, Junebug :hugs:

Snuggle, I worry about coping with 2 as well, but I know I'll get there. I'm hoping that the newborn thing will still be fresh enough in my mind that it's easier this time around :blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Zoëlle will only be 22 months old when little sis or bro arrives, I share your worries ladies! My MIL did it with 3 under 4 years, I hope I can handle 2 under 2! (yikes, scares me to write that :haha:).


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's 3, will be closer to 4 by the time these two arrive but I'm scared :haha: :rofl:

:hugs: Snuggle sorry to hear you didn't get much sleep last night :( Hope DS starts sleeping for you again soon.

:( Sorry you haven't heard anything yet Chantal, fingers crossed you get the results soon


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Chromosomes are normal!!!!


AND...... Drum roll.......

Team BLUE!!!


----------



## Vickie

that's wonderful! 

And congrats on team blue :mrgreen: :happydance:


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS Junebug!! that is fab news!!!


----------



## Eala

That's fantastic news! And congratulations on team blue :dance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats on team blue!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is the 12 week bump pic! Just noticed the butt is growing too :dohh: Need to start working out again, it's been 10 days :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4368.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your US today Chantal! (I think it's today?) If you have already had it (just had a chance to pop on)

Great bump pic! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

NT is 2.2mm, so all is good! Had 9 tubes of blood drawn :dohh:

Got 2 really cute pics! At the start of the U/S, little Z was lounging with both arms over his head :cloud9: We patiently waited until he lowered them to complete the measurements!

Good luck with your apt tomorrow Vickie!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Yipee!!!

Great news junebug! You look great btw!

I tried out a doppler last night but still no hb found :nope: Pretty disappointed tbh. I still haven't found my uterus either. Atleast my MS reassures me a bit


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: snuggle, I'm sure everything is fine, but I completely understand! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle it is so hard not to worry isn't it :hugs:

Glad everything looks good Chantal! :) 

Our first US pic of Hannah she was in the same position :rofl: I was convinced she was a boy at that point--how wrong was I :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Snugglebot. Cany ou feel where the top of your pubic bone is? Some tips I had when looking before with Alex was to find the top of the bone then press in and down into it wotht he doppler probe. It feels like you need to press hard but no harm is done that hard.


----------



## snugglebot

yeah I know where my bone is and I was pushing so hard last night DH started laughing because he said if he were to do that he would be sick. I can't feel anything and of course no heartbeat.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: try not to worry


----------



## snugglebot

I found it last night! Waited until my bladder was full! It was so faint that the doppler wouldn't give a reading, but I have no doubt it was baby :dance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay!!! It's really hard to find until about 14-16 weeks, then it becomes a breeze. So glad you got some reassurance!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: That's amazing snuggle, so happy for you!

My doctor found two perfect little heartbeats today :mrgreen: I am on :cloud9:


----------



## Eala

Yay for hearbeats all round! It's all good news at the moment :dance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome Vickie!!! How was the rest of the apt?


----------



## Vickie

It was good :)

I really like my doctors office. My GP was very reassuring (she had twins in April if you can believe that :haha:). She said she thinks I'll hear from the HRC in the next few weeks but I went ahead and booked an appointment with her for a months time just in case. I also got the req for the anomaly scan, she wants me to book in ASAP since it will be around Christmas and it has to be done at the hospital. And we all got our flu shots (Hannah was less than impressed about that part :rofl:)

oh and she found the heartbeats on the right hand side which is where I've been thinking I've been feeling movements :mrgreen:


----------



## Eala

Ooh that's really exciting that you're feeling movements too :D Your GP sounds lovely :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Woohoo for heatbeats!
I cant shake the feeling so nervous at the moment so were booking into an early scan. Thanks to Eala we have a place we can afford for now to go get one.
We had one at 7.5 weeks with Alex and i think that the waiting untill 12 weeks this time is too long for me.


----------



## Vickie

Glad you found a place you can afford :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Junebug, Vickie said you were a good person to ask....What are the chances of seeing a hb at a scan at 6 weeks?


----------



## Eala

Just my experience - I couldn't see it with an external scan, but it was very visible with an internal. I thought I was about 6+3 or 6+4, going by my 13 week scan I was 6+5. You're much slimmer than me, though, so that improves your chances of seeing something. What I'd say is that with this place, if you'd like an internal (depending on what happens with the external scan), do mention it, as they might not offer because people tend not to want internals.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I will thanks, had my fair share of internals - scans and otherwise so theres no problems having one :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

Sigh MS is hitting me hard again today. First time I puked in the morning, right after taking my prenatal which I had switched from the evening to morning because evenings were getting to tough to take it. I don't know if it is the prenatal since I am sick and nauseous before I take it, I htink it is just the tipping point. 

DH was gone, and so when I bolted from the game of bowling that I was playing with DS, he followed me right into the washroom and kept trying to get his head closer to see what I was doing. :sick: I hated having to push him away and telling him to go play cars or something inbetween hurls :sick:. He finally left me alone and after the episode ended, I rested on the floor for a bit and then he came back and asked me what I was doing :dohh: then of course jumped on me :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Arcanegirl said:


> Junebug, Vickie said you were a good person to ask....What are the chances of seeing a hb at a scan at 6 weeks?

The heart starts beating at around 6 weeks of embryonic age, so if you're dates are off even just a bit, you may not see it because it's too early. Most consistently it is seen closer to 7 weeks!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Snuggle, have you tried taking your prenatal after your breakfast? For me this makes a world of a difference! Taking it on an empty stomach is definitely not a good idea!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thanks Junebug, I tried getting an appointment for when id be 7+1 but they had training that day. With work and fitting with hubby were limited so had to be the week before at 6+1


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Fingers crossed! Mine was at 6 weeks 2days and the HB was seen!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck AG! :hugs:

How is everyone feeling???

Chantal did you get to tell your mom this weekend? (I think you said she was coming up and you were going to tell her but I can't remember for certain :blush:)

Oh no snuggle :hugs: Vitamins really hurt Stan's stomach unless he eats them with breakfast (for whatever the milk he drinks with his breakfast seems to help :shrug:)

12 weeks today for me! :yipee:


----------



## snugglebot

Love your new ticker Vicki! So cute!

I will try eating it WITH a meal. It's just I have a hard time with liquids when I eat, so haven't really had the drive. I haven't taken my prenatals today and no barfing. Wish I could just not take them tbh. 

Anyways, here is my 12 week bump with a comparison to 8 weeks

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284959&d=1319424851

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=284958&d=1319424830


----------



## Arcanegirl

Lovely bump, definatley filled out a bit at the top!

Vickie, love the new ticker :D


----------



## Vickie

I got bullied into putting it on :haha: :rofl:

thanks :)

gorgeous bump pic snuggle! :)

hope you can find a way to take the vitamins and have them not making you sick :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Snuggle, great bump!!!

Vickie, love the siggie :cloud9:

AC when is your ultrasound?

Yes, we told our parents and family this weekend, as well as close friends. It's out on FB now!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its on the 2nd Nov :)


----------



## Vickie

was your mom excited to be getting a grandson? :)

I booked my 18/20 week scan! :yipee: December 9th!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, I guess in her way she was. Her first comment was "At least now I know when to plan for my retirement." :haha:

My MIL acted excited, but given she's been in TO for 2 weeks now and has not once come by to visit her grand-daughter, I don't really know if it was sincere excitement or not. :dohh:

Exciting to have your anatomy scan booked!


----------



## Eala

Snuggle - love your bump! I'm super jealous of how neat and cute it is :)

Vickie - your ticker is adorable. And yay for having your anomaly scan booked! Hope the time flies in for you :)

Junebug - Glad that your Mum is so excited, and hopefully your MIL will be a bit more demonstrative at some point!

AG - we're both counting down to next Wednesday :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

She knows when to plan for her retirement? :rofl: well at least she's excited

Sorry to hear about your MIL :( It's not a nice feeling at all when grandparents don't take much interest in your child :hugs:

Thanks Eala! So far this pregnancy has flown by for me and December 9th doesn't seem to far away to me at all!! I'm hoping it goes by quickly, I can't wait to find out what team we're on :yipee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I agree Vickie, I guess having a kid to keep you busy definitely makes the second pregnancy go by faster! It's crazy, can't believe we're almost done first trimester!


----------



## Arcanegirl

This past week has felt forever to me :lol:


----------



## Vickie

Actually thinking about it I'm starting to freak out that Christmas is coming and I'm not prepared at all :argh: :rofl:

I can't wait to be out of first tri :rofl:

I do think having another kid makes a big difference in how quickly the pregnancy goes. :haha:

AG the first few weeks were torturous to me but since that time it really has seemed to fly by :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie, do you seriously start preparing for Christmas before Halloween? LOLLL I definitely don't! I've actually purchased a few stocking stuffers already... A LOT more than I normally have done! :haha: Need to start baking though!


----------



## Vickie

baking no :rofl: but I generally at least have gifts planned and I have nothing right now :argh:

We're going to go shopping for Hannah next month though while she's in art class :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I have nothing planned either for Zoëlle! Don't even know when I'll fit in my shopping, may be doing a lot online this year :-(


----------



## Eala

I feel like everyone elses' pregnancies fly in, but mine just draaaaaags :rofl: Saying that, I suppose if I think "Hmmm, March isn't even 5 months away anymore" then I feel a bit :shock: I think I'm too busy stressing about how much I have to do for Uni (3 essays and 2 exams before mid-December :dohh:)

I've got my presents for DH, Roo, my Dad and 2 of my friends "planned". I'll probably hit Boots at some point for some inspiration (and their 3 for 2 :rofl:)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive gt about half of the gifts in from last week. Got invited out for the day so i got what i could then, DH I have aswell.
I have a certain somebodys and somebodys daugters birthday gifts still to give aswell :haha:

5 weeks today! Well i suppose it has gone quick since the bfp at 3+4 weeks.
I have the doctors tomorrow and will be asking for another test to keep reassuring me :lol:


----------



## Eala

Good luck at the doctor's tomorrow!

I like extended birthdays, it keeps the time between birthdays and Christmas interesting :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: This is true!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck tomorrow AG!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck AC!

Well, I'm officially in second tri now :dance: AND I've popped big time. Thank goodness I disclosed the news last week, otherwise everyone would be asking me this week :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Congrats on making it to second tri! I'll be there with you in 5 days ;)

I think we need a new bump pic from you :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Tonight, I promise. I looked like this 20 weeks pregnant with Zoë :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

but you've gained less this time right? :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Happy second tri Junebug :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie said:


> but you've gained less this time right? :)

Definitely! 4 lbs rather than 10, I'm ahead :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I need to get out walking more again or im gonna gain back what ive lost this year :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

AG I had gained 40 lbs with Z, and just managed to shed it literally the week I got pregnant :dohh: It's hard to see the scale go up again, at least I know it's for a good cause, and I'm determined not to gain as much this time around. For my height (5 feet 1 inch), my OB recommends 20-25 lbs :wacko:


----------



## Arcanegirl

One of my problems before was lack of exercise and im trying to keep that up. Its been a bit lax the past month since moving closer to my work but im still out on my bike for the days I work. Just need to get out for walks the other days!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck! Been trying to continue to work out 3-4 times per week but haven't in 2 weeks. Will get back on track this week! We could also use this thread to motivate each other


----------



## Arcanegirl

Definatley! I need to get Alex out more aswell so itll be good for both of us.


----------



## Eala

I felt like when I was about 14 weeks I was huge, compared to how I was with Roo. But then it kinda... vanished again :rofl: And I've actually lost weight in this pregnancy :dohh: I can only blame morning sickness and work, I'll probably start gaining more now that I'm back in Uni and have more time for snacking :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OK I'm gonna start using this as my exercise log too!
Just did second trimester with Lindsay Brin for the first time. Loved it!
Still no success RE: constipation. I'm so bloated right now and bump is probably mostly backed up plumbing. I'm HUGE!!! :rofl: Will try to post a bump pic later!


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats on second tri junebug!!

I have been told to keep my weight gain to 25 lbs this time too. Not difficult so far since I have lost weight, 2 -5 lbs under pre pregnancy weight. MS has been WAY worse with DS.

went home at lunch and puked today. Colds and MS don't mix. Coughing makes me gag. 

Ended up taking a diclectin out of desperation. My MS is getting worse than ever and I want to nip this in the bud before it turns into hypermesis like my sister's did in second tri. Of course the diclectin knocked me out and I slept for 3 hrs and could have slept more except I had to get up and make supper.

ugh I feel ill.


----------



## Vickie

Glad you got your workout in Chantal :)

:( Snuggle I'm so sorry that the MS is still hitting you so hard :hugs: I wish I had some suggestions


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Sorry you're so sick snuggle :-( I wish the diclectin didn't give you side effects like that :nope: I truly hope that second tri brings massive improvements in this domain for you!!! :hugs: You'll be starting second tri tomorrow!!! :dance:

Here is my bump pic...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4373.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## snugglebot

You have popped ! lookin good!

Thanks ladies for the support. I know I am moaning. I am quite excited for the babe. I just feel so useless around the house. DH is tired of me not pitching in my fair share. I hope the 2nd tri energy comes soon.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Snugglebot sorry the sickness has been bad.

Docs in 40 mins yay :D

Im still symptomless so far other than the boobs


----------



## Vickie

how was the appointment AG?

:hugs: Snuggle you are allowed to complain/vent!! you've had it pretty rough this pregnancy


----------



## Arcanegirl

The appointment went pretty straight forward! The test line was there straight away, no doubts there and reassured me for another week :lol:

All the paperwork has been done and passed onto the midwives, i just have to wait for them to contact me.
First scan is next Weds :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay AG!!!

Snuggle :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: You can moan all you want, I completely understand. My first pregnancy was horrible with the nausea, but at least I could tolerate the diclectin. I'm pretty sure I would have lost weight too otherwise... I really hope by the time you hit 14 weeks it's ALL gone! :hugs:


----------



## modo

CJ: you look great!

AG: Good luck on Monday! I know how you feel about being active. I really want to do the same but I'm so tired. Bobby has been waking up at night and although he now is going back to sleep easier, it takes me ages to sleep again :dohh: He is then up at 6am :dohh:

Snugglebot: I have an idea how you feel! I am so exhausted everyday and I worry I am neglecting Bobby because I am too tired to play/figure out why he is screaming :( He has been throwing tantrums as well :dohh: Does your DH help out? Mine has been really great :)


----------



## Vickie

Glad that the appointment went well AG :)


----------



## Vickie

and sorry I thought I commented last night but now see that I didn't: Love the bump pic Chantal :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks!!! Can't wait to see your 13 week one :cloud9:


----------



## snugglebot

YAY! glad the appt went well AG!

Modo I feel your pain on the sleep. My DS FINALLY sttn for the first time in many many months last night. Fingers crossed it wasn't a fluke. He has been such a challenge in the sleep department since he was born.

MS is still going strong here. Lost another pound. I'm at the same weight I was at 13 weeks with DS. Considering I started around 8-10lbs heavier this time, that is pretty crazy.

That said, Blitzer kicked me today!!! Totally different from the gas baby movements I've had to date, both in the way it felt and the location. :cloud9:


----------



## Vickie

awww yay for baby kicks! :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwwww, love the baby kicks!!!

I'm back. Phew, exhausted. Up at 5:20AM for flight up north, 30 patients in 2 days, hop back on plane and just got home 1 hour ago. Talk about a whirlwind tour. Got to have a date night with hubby last night AND dinner tonight before he brought me to airport. Sigh... Onto another weekend as a single parent :-(


----------



## Arcanegirl

That sounds exhausting :hugs:


----------



## Eala

I can't imagine that kind of schedule even without pregnancy tiredness!


----------



## snugglebot

I had a bleeding scare yesterday. I had back pain earlier in the day that came in waves and did think to myself they felt a bit like contractions but chopped it up to stretching pains. Later in the afternoon though I had a brown bleed (more than spotting). So we went to ER and got an emergency scan on a small portable u/s. They saw a heart beat and no abdominal bleeding that he could tell. Did a quick look internally and my cervix was closed with no blood so he wasn't too worried.

They are going to try and get me a full ultrasound next week just to be safe. 

I feel like my period is coming though. Not sure if it is anxiety or not. Just light spotting today. But crampy and gassy just like during my periods. 

DH and I had :sex: the night before the bleed so that is possibly the cause. Just odd that my CM was clear until 4pm the next day and of course the pain. 

Hoping it is all in my head.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Snugglebot, hope youre not waiting too long to get another US


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yikes snuggle, what a scare :-( Hope it goes away completely!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle how scary.

I hope you can get in to a full US soon :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Hope you get an US very soon Snugglebot, and that your symptoms have subsided in the meantime :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

I'm feeling 100% today. Hope it is the declectin adjusting in my system. No cramps or blood. :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay!!! Great news, so happy second tri is treating you better!!!


----------



## Vickie

Glad you are feeling better today for the nausea and that there was no cramping or bleeding :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Glad youre feeling better :)


----------



## modo

Snugglebot: I am glad you feel better :hugs:

CJ: that sounds like such a hectic schedule!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup I'm looking forward to lying low for a few weeks now! :rofl:
Snuggle, hope your feeling good streak continues today!!!
I've had to start using my bella band since I can't tie my regular pants anymore, but hey, at least I still fit into them! :dance: I didn't last time around :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Whats a bella band? Is that like a bump band thing?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It's a big elastic band that holds up your pants once you can no longer tie them up! https://www.ingridandisabel.com/product/1111/bellaband-everyday.html I also used it for maternity clothes that were still a bit too loose (in the in-between stage!).


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahh a bump band :D


----------



## Vickie

that's awesome that you can still get your non-mat clothes on :rofl: I have been in mat clothes for over a month now :dohh:

How are you feeling today snuggle?

How's everyone else? :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Even my "skinny" jeans (you know, the ones you can wear when you're weight is OK, not the jeans that are painted one :haha:) fit, as long as I don't attempt to button them! Won't be for long though, I think my butt is growing too :blush:

Speaking of which have you taken bump pics lately?


----------



## Vickie

ummm I took one last Sunday and posted it in my journal forgot to take one yesterday though


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Ah OK, I did check your journal yesterday to see if there was one! Don't forget tonight!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I'll try, but it will depend on if I look like death warmed over like I did last night :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

I am feeling regular pregnant today which is great news. No cramping or bleeding :dance:

Got a call from the hospital today, U/S booked for thursday.

I haven't moved to mat clothes yet either, mostly because mine are way too big from last time (DS stretched them being 2 weeks overdue). I'm going shopping on Friday and hope to buy some nice clothes, including a nice christmas outfit.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay for ultrasounds snuggle!!! So relieved you'll be getting to see Blitzer this week 

Oh crap thanks for reminding me... Will need to get something for the holiday season too :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

good luck shopping!

A friend loaned me all of her mat clothes thank goodness (I was in XL but lost 105 pounds and am now fitting in M though they are a bit loose I figure I'll be growing lots :roll: so no need to buy smaller, may eventually have to go bigger though :dohh:)

and good luck with your US on Thursday! :D

HRC has called and I'm going in to see them on November 17th! :yipee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Geez FINALLY Vickie!!! :yipee:


----------



## Eala

I started wearing mat jeans at 9 weeks this time :blush: The odd thing being that I've lost weight so far, but it was for comfort more than anything else. I found waistbands on normal jeans started digging in. Luckily I'd been too slack to sort out selling all my mat clothes from first time around. They're a bit big, but I've just pulled all the adjustable elastic waistbands as tight as they'll go :rofl:

Hope the ultrasound goes well on Thursday, snuggle, and glad that you are feeling better :)

Vickie - yay! :D :)


----------



## Vickie

I was in right before 9 weeks I think, same reasons really I could fit in my jeans but for whatever reason it hurt my stomach :shrug:


----------



## snugglebot

I hate my regular jeans too for that reason. The morning isn't bad but by lunch ..ouch! I don't have adjustable pants and have tried my mat clothes, but they fall down. I don't think I could do a belly panel AND a bump band. So just wear bump bands on my jeans and wear my stretchy work pants, but those are digging in lots now too. My belly isn't hard though, so I just roll over the top of them :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay Vickie :D
Nothing to add from me today, its been a boring week really :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just came back from my apt! No trouble finding the HB with doppler. Final chromosome report normal, and it IS a boy Got a prescription for my severe constipation issue, thank heavens!

My anatomy scan is booked for December 6th and then I see my OB right after.

AND I know little Z's birthday! He's coming on April 18th, as I predicted they would book the C-section 

So much jumping around in there, especially last night after I ate about 10 mini chocolate bars Darn Halloween!!! Now we have tons of left overs!

How is everyone else today?


----------



## Vickie

:argh: Hannah is suffering Halloween hangover. I can't wait for nap time :rofl:

Glad your appointment went well! My US is only 3 days after yours :mrgreen:

And it's good that you got a prescription to help you with the constipation, that's got to be incredibly uncomfortable :(

Good luck with your US tomorrow AG! :)


----------



## snugglebot

YAY for the doppler and good results back Junebug!!

Nice to have a scan date already. I have to ask my dr tomorrow if I will get a 20 week scan now or not. 

DS did surprisingly well in the end with the sugar. I think they did so much at daycare he was zonked out and almost sttn (only up 1x) :dance:


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: That's great snuggle!

Hannah slept but I had to get her up this morning to get her out the door to kinder korner :haha: She's pretty tired I think (and cranky cranky cranky). 50 minutes until nap!


----------



## snugglebot

Is your fatigue getting any better Vicki? I am still waiting for the beloved second tri energy. Although do twin mommies even get that?


----------



## snugglebot

Junebug, the diclectin is really helping with my vomiting. I am still a bit nauseous but even that is better on the drug. However, how will I know that the MS is better from time vs the drug? Do I just go cold turkey off it one day and see if I vomit? I will ask my dr tomorrow too. I know I still need it now, since I puked on Saturday and still haven't put on any weight but obviously would like to not be on it because it makes me sleepy.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Glad your appt went well Junebug :D
Halloween was a washout here, it rained heavily! It wasnt so bad when we went out but we went back home after half an hour, Alex did not bad though! He kept inviting himself into people houses :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

It's gotten a little better snuggle. I do pretty well in the mornings but by evenings I'm generally wiped out. And if I've overdone it during the day I spend the evening laid out on the couch or upstairs in bed :roll: 

I've heard that second tri is okay for twin bumps and third tri is pretty much miserable though so I'm enjoying this while I can :rofl:

Glad Alex enjoyed Halloween! :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

snugglebot said:


> Junebug, the diclectin is really helping with my vomiting. I am still a bit nauseous but even that is better on the drug. However, how will I know that the MS is better from time vs the drug? Do I just go cold turkey off it one day and see if I vomit? I will ask my dr tomorrow too. I know I still need it now, since I puked on Saturday and still haven't put on any weight but obviously would like to not be on it because it makes me sleepy.

It takes 12 hours to work, so the night time dose is effective by morning. If you want to see if it's improved on it's own, wait until a weekend, and don't take the night time dose. See how you feel first thing in the morning. If you're good, wait it out. If the symptoms come back during the day, then you know you're still not out of the woods :hugs:


----------



## Eala

I haven't experienced the second tri burst of energy yet :rofl: Having problems with iron levels etc though, so that's probably why.

Got my anomaly scan tomorrow. Am super nervous, fingers well and truly crossed.

Junebug - glad your finalised results were good, and yay for having scans booked :)

Snugglebot - Yay for nausea being improved - long may that continue!

Vickie - Hope Hannah napped and is recovered from her Hallowe'en hangover :)

AG - good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck to you too :hugs: ill be expecting a text ;)


----------



## modo

Good luck st the scan Eala!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your scan as well Eala! :hugs:

the phone woke her up :grr: so she's not slept long, I've not rested long and we're now both cranky :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no Vickie :-( I HATE the phone and the doorbell now :grr:


----------



## snugglebot

I unplug the phone during our "nap" time and put tape on the door bell that says "baby sleeping" now on the weekends :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Usually phones are okay but not today. I think she might be coming down with something (waiting to see how she looks tomorrow though before I decide :lol:) so that could be a part of it to.

She's down an hour early :shock: she was soooooooooooooo overly tired and well awful this evening :rofl: Poor Stan as I escaped upstairs to lay down for a bit before dinner, he got the brunt of it


----------



## snugglebot

sounds like a cold brewing. Hopefully not though


----------



## Arcanegirl

Poor Stan :lol:

Ive had that familiar pang this morning of must eat something quick or suffer the consequences....thats how my ms was last time though not this early.


----------



## Vickie

not sure when your scans were Eala, and AG? Update us when you can!!

Thanks snuggle, still no fever (and I still feel okay which is weird :rofl:) just a slightly runny nose and not sleeping well :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie, I get runny nose and congestion just as a pregnancy symptom, hopefully that's all it is!!!

Good luck with scans today ladies!!! Will check back for updates :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine was at 12, ealas is being done just now :)

Everything is great! No internal us needed and she found beanie straightaway and a heartbeat of 103bpm. There is just the one (sorry vickie :lol: ) 
She found a cyst aswell which I had just the same with Alex but it wont cause any probs


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay AG great news!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck at your scans today ladies!!!

I have my prenatal check up today. Will be letting her know about the bleed and asking some questions of course. Hopefully she can find my uterus because I still can't!!

It is my last appt with her though since she is VERY preggo herself. Not sure who is taking over my care, which will be a big topic today for sure, especially since I need to book with the dr to get tomorrow's u/s results since the hospital won't share those with me. 

Also, DS needs his 2 yr check up next month and I don't know who to book with she is leaving. Gosh I hate the north sometimes. NEVER do drs hang around very long.


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: That's great AG!

It's Hannah with the runny nose Chantal ;) She's in good spirits today though which is a nice change from yesterday :rofl: I am hoping she naps okay today, she was up a lot last night and she looks exhausted.

Good luck with your appointment as well snuggle! I hope that your doctor answers all of your questions and you get in with another (good) doctor for the US results. Do you get referred to an OB or MW at a certain point?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOLLLLLLLL Vickie, OK wow I got that wrong! Glad she's feeling better!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I have to admit I giggled when I read it


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:blush:


----------



## snugglebot

I cross posted with AGs before I left. Great new AG on the results and hb!! :thumbup:

Vickie to answer your question, no they don't refer to OB unless it is high risk. There are no funded midwives here either. I was under the care of a midwife with DS but they cancelled the funding for the program :cry:

It is only with GPs where I live. 

The appt went well and she has offered to call me Friday with preliminary results before she leaves on mat leave. I can't get into anyone until the 14th so hopefully they can get the results to her before she leaves otherwise it will be a long wait.

Not sure about what I want to do with drs. She says I can pick anyone in the clinic who does prenatal including the locum who is taking her files. I booked with the locum but she is really full already and couldn't get in until December 6th. I can't imagine she will have time for my DS and/or if things come up where I need to see her without a month's notice. But it is probably the same for any of the drs. gotta love the north.


----------



## Vickie

oh wow snuggle I didn't know it was going to be so hard to find someone :( 

My GP isn't accepting new patients and is generally pretty busy but they seem to keep slots open for important cases. I know when Stan was trying to get in to have his back checked it was a week wait, when I called on my pregnancy (just a couple of days later!) I got in within two days :shrug: I also got in quickly the times I had to make a prenatal appointment. Not sure if your doctors office would work like that (keeping some time slots open) or not?

I hope you can find someone soon and fingers crossed that you will get your US results before your GP goes on mat leave


----------



## Eala

Sorry you're having a hard time getting a replacement doc, Snuggle - hope the locum (or whoever you go with) ends up being good.

Had my scan today, and it was a bit of a palaver. This baby is even more uncooperative than Roo was :rofl: Had to drink a can of Coke and go back after my clinic appointment to get all the measurements. But baby's position was so "bad" that we didn't get any pics at all, because there was no way to get an angle that would give us a pic of a baby (if you know what I mean). I could've had a groovy pic of the spine, but I got distracted by the sonographer asking if we wanted to know the gender. That was the one thing that baby _did_ cooperate with, and we're having another girl :D At the end of the day, I'm not too worried about pics, as we have a 3D scan in about a month's time. I'm just glad that everything is ok with my little girl :)

As for the clinic appointment with midwife and doctor, it could have gone better. I've to go back in 4 weeks, so I'm hoping for a better time then. Maybe I'll at least get to bring my husband in with me then :grr:


----------



## Vickie

:happydance: Congrats on another girl!!

:hugs: Sorry to hear your clinic appointment didn't go well :(


----------



## snugglebot

YAY!!! A sister for your DD! Congrats and glad it went well


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats on another girl, yay!!!!

Here is my 14 week bump pic. Not much yet apparently :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4376.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snugglebot

Wow you look great!!


----------



## Vickie

I can see a little swell Chantal :)

You look great


----------



## Eala

I see the beginnings of a bump! Lovely pic, you look fantastic!

Here's a 22 week pic from me, excuse the mess, hair, crap pic etc (there was no natural light when this was taken :rofl:) 

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/7cca338d.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Gorgeous, I'm having bump envy :rofl: Can't wait for it to show more, you look perfect :cloud9:


----------



## snugglebot

awww what a great bump. I am hoping to have a lovely bump like that at 22 w


----------



## Vickie

great bump Eala!

It's been an uhh interesting day here. I slid down the freaking stairs on my ass so ended up at the ER. :roll: Both babies look good though (one was extremely active and sucking his/her thumb! and the other was asleep). Their heart rates were good though :) No cramping or bleeding and since I didn't do any trauma to my stomach they feel confident that things are fine. It was a scare though.


----------



## snugglebot

gosh. Glad you and babies are alright. Did they give you any pictures?


----------



## Vickie

no :( It wasn't one of the more high tech machines. It was just a small portable one. MIL got to see the babies though as she took me up to the hospital and I kinda got to see them (hard to see much from my laying down position :rofl:)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Glad to hear everything is OK Vickie :hugs:
Hope your behind is not too bruised! Ouch...


----------



## Vickie

I admit the left side that I fell on is a little sore :haha:

Funnily enough they kept asking about how I was and all I cared about was how the babies were so was kinda like get on with it people :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Oooh ouchies! That does not sound pleasant. Glad that you and the babies are ok :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Whoopise Vickie! Glad everybody is okay :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya girls! Been directed over here by Vickie, technically this will be my 3rd baby, but Vickie is having her third as well as her 2nd!! LOL!

Sooooo, This is as far as I am going with an announcement! I got a bit suspect at the beginning of this week when my boobs felt bigger, extreme tiredness, breathlessness.... All the usual suspects when I've been pregnant before!

I took a few cheap strip tests and so a VERY faint line on them, convinced myself they were just shadows, and ventured out yesterday to get some FRER's 

Which confirmed I am indeed pregnant! I am about 4 weeks so still very early!

I've just read through this whole thread!! :)


----------



## Vickie

yeah I'm getting a two for one deal :haha:

:hugs: Welcome and congrats 

I saw the pics and your line from yesterday was about what mine looked like at 4 weeks pregnant exactly

Good luck with the pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Welcome :D

Im so annoyed, we got a pram/stroller deal we thought would be great for us. Paid a fair bit of money but I dont like it! Need to send it back at my own expense :dohh:


----------



## taperjeangirl

AG, like you said earlier though now you get to try out TONS more wheels!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

maybe not tons :lol: The iCandy Strawberry is out this month, were going to take a look at that :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ohhhh what's a strawberry like? Need to go and look!
Bugaboo for us again though, I loved mine so much!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

This is it here https://www.icandyuk.com/products_detail.php?id=strawberry_stroller

Typical icandy though, theres no price guides anywhere so need to go to John Lewis first to see if its even in our price range!


----------



## taperjeangirl

It looks really lovely! And not as bulky as most icandys, I reckon about £450!


----------



## Arcanegirl

For the buggy itself probably....add on carrycot footmuff and carseat adaptors and itll get expensive :dohh:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Very true!!


----------



## Vickie

Oh no AG :rofl: 

Good luck finding one you like though! We are still looking for a bigger stroller for the twins (want to try out a Chicco double)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dont laugh, I almost cried :blush: damn hormones.
She hasnt got back to me with a return address yet, its all packed up ready to go I jsut need her to reply!


----------



## taperjeangirl

My hormones are kicking in already! 

New symptoms of today are toothpaste and aerosol deodorant = sickness 

Wonder if I'll get any different symptoms this timeround. So far they are all frightenIngly like my other pregnancies, even the time scales! 
Morning sickness due in about 1.5 weeks, oh happy days!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

So far ive not had any sickness, if it goes like last time I can expect it at 12 weeks. Think id rather get it done with now :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm over 14 weeks and have had NO nausea!!! Was sick for 39 weeks the first time around so was dreading it. You may be spared!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ohhh cool, hopefully I'll have none this time too! I suspect I will though, right up to 5.5 months is my usual!

Anyone bought anything yet?


----------



## snugglebot

My MS is getting worse!!! Puking even more now ,despite diclectin.

FIL is very ill so lots on my plate right now. DH has gone home, which means single parenting for an indefinite amount of time with no family here to help me. Oh and did I mention I don't have a washer and dryer. 

In all seriousness though as long as FIL recovers and I get good results from the U/S sometime today I will be over the moon with how blessed I am.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Snuggle :hugs: hope things improve for you soon xxx


----------



## modo

Snugglebot hope things get better!


----------



## Vickie

this pregnancy has been the polar opposite of my pregnancy with Hannah :rofl:

:hugs: AG sorry but the pregnancy hormones are kinda funny on the other side (of course when I had a meltdown over a Subway sandwich I didn't think it was that funny at the time :blush:)

:( Hope your FIL recovers soon snuggle. and fingers crossed you get those results!!


----------



## Eala

Congrats Andrea! :hugs: Nice to have you in here :dance:

Snugglebot, sorry to hear you are having a hard time :( I hope your FIL recovers quickly and the ultrasound goes well :hugs:

Vickie - is it the new Chicco Together you're looking at? :)

AG - According to Which?, the Strawberry will be £450 for the seat unit and chassis. You then need to fork out £75 for the "flavour pack" which gives you a seat liner, and (more importantly) the hood. The carrycot will be £95. I like the look of the features (nice to have another pushchair which folds with the seat unit on either way), but I have the same problem with iCandy as with Bugaboo - I feel like you're paying for the name!


----------



## taperjeangirl

definitely paying for the name with them both!! 

I just like the Bug so I can change it's hood when I get bored, saved me buying 8 prams like the time before!


----------



## Eala

I do like the customisation options for the Bugaboo, and I'd get one second hand if I felt like it was the right pram :). I'm just a stereotypical Scot when it comes to buying new :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Well I've learnt my lesson from last time! 
We paid over a grand for our bug after we'd bought everything to go with it and when I sold it it was in mint condition, it was used solid for 2 years in ALL weather bumped up and down the stairs of out old flat daily! 
So if I can find one in good condition 2nd hand I'll def be buying it!


----------



## Eala

Sounds like a great reason to spend loads of time on Ebay ;)

We're just sticking with our Oyster, and I managed to get the carrycot for a bargain price, in absolutely immaculate condition :) I came very close to selling the Oyster at one point, I'm quite glad now I didn't. Not sure I fancy the idea of trying to pick a new pram all over again :blush: Closest I came to that was looking at doubles, briefly, but we're going with a buggy board instead.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I honestly don't know Eala. We're probably going to look for second hand and see what we can find. 

We briefly looked for a double with a place for Hannah to stand/sit on the back but there's not a large selection and those things are huge!!! I don't think we'd ever get it in a rental car :rofl:


----------



## Eala

I saw a trailer for a programme on Discovery home and health channel which was a tandem but with 3 seats! I don't know how they managed to push it at all, you couldn't possibly see the front of the pushchair when pushing it.


----------



## Vickie

Yeah I was a bit disappointed at first but tbh Hannah will be close to 4 anyways when these 2 arrive. She already walks a lot of the time when we are out and about. And if we are going to be out for an all day activity where she might want to sit for a rest it will most definitely be with Stan and me both so we can take the single stroller for her :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

I am debating about even buying a double for that reason Vicki. Finn doesn't like his stroller much anymore.

Everyone has chariots here because of the cold winters and snow. We have one too but they are too bloody expensive to bother buying a double.

FYI ladies, the receptionist at the clinic told me that the results were good and nothing to worry about (dr never called so I got it out of the receptionist)

My FIL is doing so well. FX his recovery keeps going in the direction it is. It is so amazing he is still alive, nevermind awake and talking to people.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Glad your results are good and your FIL is doing well :hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

A glad yo got some good news snugglebot :) xxxx


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle glad to hear that your FIL is doing well and :happydance: for good US results!!!

yeah doubles are expensive!!


----------



## Eala

That's brilliant news about your FIL, Snugglebot :) And YAY for good US results :dance:

Doubles are expensive, it's mad. I know Buttonnose is looking at importing a Baby Jogger City Select from America, because even with shipping and taxes, it'll probably be cheaper than buying it here :dohh:

I mean, I like the concept of the Bugaboo Donkey (a side-by-side which can be a single), but for us to get the bits for Roo and Midgelet would've been £1100, and then you still have a carseat to get!

If we end up needing a double for whatever reason, then we'll just get a cheapy second-hand one. There's a shop near us which recycles prams and all things baby/toddler. It's part of a charity which provides jobs for adults with learning disabilities. They don't have space to store lots, so stuff is priced to go, and fast! They had doubles in there in VGC for £20 at one point. It's luck of the draw whether they have anything, but it's only 5 minutes away to keep checking :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh I remember that shop! Whereabouts is it? Will need to travel over and have a looksie, bout time I came over to you :blush:


----------



## snugglebot

I bought a worn double umbrella at a garagesale for $8 this summer. But no good for an infant or winter.


----------



## Eala

They had an M&P tandem for £25 the last time I was in. I wasn't even considering being pregnant at that point, and I was tempted :rofl:

AG - it's moved from being a 5 min walk from me :( It's now on the main street in Kilsyth. It's much better for them, as they have a proper shop front now rather than just an industrial unit thing. Also means they are open 5 weeks, but now is a car or bus journey away. DH also says that it takes more than 5 mins to get to Kilsyth, but I'm guessing he's basing that on his driving, not mine :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

ah well, i still need make a trip your way some point :lol:


----------



## Vickie

Well until we found out it was twins we had planned on a sit and stand which aren't toooooooo bad :rofl: 

We don't really have much choice in the matter now :haha:

We went to Toys R Us this morning and looked around. The selection of doubles was pretty disappointing. Oh well. We did find a pretty cool diaper bag backpack that I think we're going to go with :thumbup: Much easier to carry around a backpack than trying to keep a diaper bag on my shoulder while juggling two babies and a toddler


----------



## taperjeangirl

I'm worried that my new test lines arent getting any darker :( 
Its just cheapies I'm using till next week but I expected them to be at least a little darker. 
3 days in a row and they are all the same very faint line :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine didnt get dark for ages, even the 14 dpo obe the line was still faint on branded ones :hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Really? I was obsessing last night looking through pregnancy tests on here! I am 13PO. I think, will a digi show up pregnancy now? 
I was going to go at 2am last night to tesco to get one!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

A digi will show up yea, get on whatsapp and ill send a pic of tests I still have (not sure why i still have them :lol: )


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone doing??

:hugs: Andrea how are you tests? If I remember right Chantal had the same worry early on


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not too bad, I think my jeans might be getting tight! My snug fit ones anyways, i feel very restricted in them today with bending. Im starting to get lower backache aswell each day the more bending I do, not an easy thing to avoid with a toddler and working!


----------



## snugglebot

I'm doing alright I Guess. feeling really overwhelmed as a single pregnant parent at the moment while DH helps his family. DS was up way too many times last night. I'm exhausted. 

Sent a plea to my mom to fly up and help but she doesn't know if she can. DH is trying to come home when he can but I don't want to pressure him since his family does need him.

Hormones are tough.

Still no weight gain, despite the halloween chocolate. I'm not complaining. I can still fit my clothes, which is REALLY important now since my shopping trip got cancelled with FIL's illness. There is nowhere to buy mat clothes in town, and I hate shopping online for clothes. Hopefully my weight gain can hold off a few more weeks so I can maybe get a miracle trip in before christmas to buy a nice outfit or two for work and christmas holidays.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

TJG, the IC cheapies were crap for me. FRERs were MUCH better!!! My IC lines didn't get dark until 6 weeks!!! FRERs were obvious starting at 9DPO...

I bought the rumble seat attachment for our UppaBaby Vista stroller :dance: Baby goes on top in the car seat!

My constipation is resolved now thanks to my doctor's prescription. Feeling MUCH better, and my pre-pregnancy clothes still fit (other than my skinny jeans which have officially been put away :cry:).

I'm loving second tri! More energy, less headaches and amazing sleep :thumbup:

How snuggle's nausea is better and everyone else is feeling OK!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: snuggle, I sympathize... It is exhausting being a single parent :cry: DH won't be home until November 28th (gone since October 27th)... DD does sleep well at night, which I think makes a world of difference... Hope DS starts sleeping better for you soon! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: AG You made it less time than I did :haha: I've been in mat clothes for what feels like forever now :dohh:

:hugs: Snuggle, I would be overwhelmed too. And those night wakings must be so hard :(

Glad your constipation issues are resolved Chantal!

I'm having issues with hemorrhoids :blush: And today when I wiped (after peeing) I noticed a little bit of red, though I really think it's just because of the hemorrhoids it freaked me out nonetheless :( I haven't noticed anything since though!


----------



## Arcanegirl

These are very snug jeans :p I have plenty of others that are a looser fit. My work trousers still fit with space too.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Just finished my work-out! How is everyone else doing with exercise?


----------



## snugglebot

Go junebug!!!! What is exercise? :oops:

Thank goodness for MS and keeping my weight gain at bay. Here's my latest bump progression:

https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6230/6324962384_e7f62d30c4.jpg

Some of you owe some bump pics!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im trying to keep walking about more so thats my exercise :lol:
There wont be any bump pics from me yet, its jsut my belly flab still :haha:

Got my refund for the pushchair thankfully with no issues. Now to stick the money away and research properly :dohh:


----------



## taperjeangirl

My lines are gradually getting darker :)

Hope you are all feeling well! Good news on the refund AG! Wonder if you'll have one by the time the baby show comes along!


----------



## Arcanegirl

More than likely :haha:

Yay for darker lines :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Urrghhhh I cant gather any energy at all today, feel like something has sucked it all out of me! (probably has even!)
Poor Alex has been left to fend for himself with Cbeebies and teddies.


----------



## Eala

Snugglebot - hope you feel better soon. My DH is going away for 2 weeks (leaves Sunday morning) and I'm absolutely bricking it :( I hope your DH is back soon.

Junebug - glad your doctor's script helped ;)

TJG - that's great that your lines are getting darker :hugs:

Vickie - Hope the piles stay away. You could've even had a small fissure which has since closed up.

AG - I felt that way for most of the first trimester (and pretty much up until now in the second :blush:) I'm still shattered, but I think that's ongoing iron issues rather than straight pregnancy exhaustion.

I'm still losing weight, but not enough to be concerning. Knowing my luck, I'll pile it all on in trimester 3 :dohh: Exercise isn't really happening at the moment; I'm in too much pain with PGP and my torn back ligaments. Really should get back in touch with the physio (they should talk to me now that I'm officially "booked" at the hospital), as things are getting worse rather than better, in spite of the exercises I was given last pregnancy.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry the PGP is getting worse :(


----------



## Vickie

Thanks Eala, I hadn't even thought of that!

Good job on the workout Chantal :happydance:

Glad you were able to return the pram AG :)

That sounds really painful Eala :(

Great bump pics snuggle! You're all bump!!

I'm tired most of the time as well. It's not as bad as it was in first tri but I'm usually toast by the evening time. Especially if I don't lay down much throughout the day. :nope: I have good days and bad though I find, yesterday was pretty good, today is pretty bad :haha:

I am doing a lot of walking in the mornings though :) And my weight gain is still at 11 pounds somehow! I have been trying to eat healthier but I am eating more small meals throughout the day as I find myself getting full much more quickly now :shrug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Same here Vickie, and my breathing is already harder with less activity :dohh: Everything is being pushed up so much sooner this time it seems! Thank goodness I have pregnancy work-outs this time around, I didn't last time and had a really hard time doing regular work-outs :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

yeah I get winded quite easily now even just going up and down the stairs :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Me too, am cursing my 4 level townhouse now :rofl: What I would give to live in a 1 level bungalow!!! Doesn't help that I'm either carrying my 22 lbs toddler or lugging bins of clothes around!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill be glad of my one level flat then :lol:
Almost bedtime for Alex, then i can really veg out finally with a cuppa!
I feel slightly acomplised now though, with sitting on my arse, ive got 5 people now sorted for Christmas :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay AC for 5 gifts bought! I am almost done too, only our family gift exchange to buy for next, and make sure I have enough toys in my closet stock (I buy stuff for kids when they're on sale) for our niece/nephews and god children!

And :sulk: jealous of your 1 level!!!


----------



## Vickie

the bathroom is the bane of my existence since we don't have one on the main level :haha: Stan suggested we get a port-a-potty :grr: He thought it was pretty funny :rofl:

Luckily Hannah goes up and down the stairs fine, I'm not sure I could carry her 31 pounds :rofl: And with my sense of balance being so off I'm not sure I'd trust myself!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Same here, no bathroom on main level! :grr: What the heck is wrong with architects these days!!! My sense of balance is pretty bad too, I've already slipped a few times on the non-carpeted stairs :-( I have to be so careful when carrying Zoë... I can't wait for her to have this skill!


----------



## Vickie

hmm would she understand if you had her turn around and go down backwards (faced in towards the stairs so that her balance is shifted that way)? 

the balance changes are hard :( I feel very clumsy most days :dohh:

Be careful going up and down the stairs!


----------



## Arcanegirl

We do have stairs at the front and back doors, tankfully Alex does very well at stairs now. We taught him to hold on and always walked in front of him untill he was confident. Going up he always crawled.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie, I've been working on exactly this with her starting this weekend after my 3 slips. She's a bit unsteady, but it will come with practice! We both do much better on the carpeted stairs going from the 2nd to the 3rd floor, unfortunately the basement stairs to the main floor, and main to 2nd are not carpeted. I'm even tripping in my feet while walking on flat surfaces. Is this happening to anyone else or do I need a brain scan at this point? :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Yeah I find the stairs down to the lower level on ours the hardest to navigate as well because they are wooden too

and nope not just you :haha: 

I went to pick up the shampoo bottle in the bathtub the other day and almost fell out :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh phew, thought I was having mini-strokes or something :haha:

Oh I forgot to mention a tidbit shared by my OB at the last apt.

Him: So your first baby, a girl, weighed just over 7 lbs, which is right in the average.
Me: Yes. So?
Him: Well, this is your second so will be bigger, and is a boy, so will be bigger. I'm estimating 8 lbs. Which is pretty big, given that you are much smaller than average.
Me: Yikes.
Him: Yes, so expect to have a really big belly.

Thank GOD this is going to be a C-section :rofl: AND it may explain why I'm having these compression problems sooner than I did with Z...


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Nice conversation!

I know at my 20 week scan the lady told me Hannah was huge :shock: I about died--not what I wanted to hear! She ended up being 8 pounds 10 ounces and 23 inches long so she was big but not huge. Luckily (I guess) I seem to have child bearing hips according to the OB who delivered her :dohh: 

I'd be surprised if your second was that much bigger than Zoelle but what do I know :rofl: it's hard to imagine you carrying a really big baby though because you are so petite.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Eala :hugs: Hope your pains ease a little soon 

I thankfully have a downstairs loo as well as upstairs so I am sorted for toilet breaks! 

I am muddling up words a lot today, OH thinks it's hilarious , me? Not so much!! 
He says it's no a symptom, just me being normal!

Seen my GP today for my first appointment, all's well test came up positive in record time! LOL I was worried!

He signed me over to the MW's so I just need to wait for my first appointment with them to come through, then scan date.
Thinking about paying for an early scan though, just to stop me pee'ing on sticks every day!!

I have decided on a home birth, I am beyond excited about it!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm so glad for you TJG that things are working out as you'd like :flower:

I know eh Vickie? He seemed surprised though at Z's weight when she was born, saying he wasn't expecting an average-sized baby (in relation to my size I guess), and he says that since I had an average size baby the first time, to expect the same if not bigger the second time :wacko: I just can't imagine having a bigger one... Hannah was HUGE for your size too! Geez... I can't wait to see how big the twins end up being!


----------



## Vickie

Well at that time I weighed a good 80 pounds more than I do now :blush:

Glad your appointment went well Andrea! :D and good luck getting your homebirth. How long do you think it will be before you hear from a MW?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good point Vickie! Totally forgot about that, I think I only met you once at the start of your weight loss (Jan or Feb 2010) but for me you've always looked the way you do now! :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is my 15 week bump pic! I think baby had a growth spurt during the last week!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4380-2.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Vickie

you have definitely popped! :D


----------



## snugglebot

Glad you got the refund AG and great news taper on the darker lines :dance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

June bug what a lovely little bump!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

junebug you look great!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Looking good Junebug :D


----------



## Eala

Junebug that's a lovely bump! :)


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Looks like I'm getting an US soonish (picked up the req today as the High Risk Clinic wants me to go in and get one done) :yipee: Will call in the morning and see when we can get in


----------



## taperjeangirl

Oh Vickie! exciting news!

Will you be finding out what flavour the babies are?


----------



## Eala

Yay for scans!!! :dance:


----------



## Vickie

If they cooperate :rofl: I do want to find out :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay for an extra ultrasound!
14 weeks is too early though, boy and girl genitalia look identical until around the 16 week mark! You'll need to wait for the anatomy ultrasound for that I'm afraid. Guesses can be made, but don't take it seriously yet, OK?


----------



## Vickie

yep I would take anything with a grain of salt at this point :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay for another scan :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So when is your scan Vickie?? Getting excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

the 21st at 9 a.m. unless something opens up before that time. I wish it was sooner but that hospital is so busy I'm really not surprised :lol: I'm just happy that the doctors appointments with the HRC are starting up now :thumbup:


----------



## Vickie

US has been changed to next Weds. at 12:45. HRC doctor wants me in before I go see him :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY!!!! Will probably be too early for sexing though as opposed to 16 weeks, but you'll have the full one not even 4-5 weeks from now!!!


----------



## snugglebot

That is so exciting! I can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Vickie

I'm not to worried about that since we'll have another US in less than a month. I'm just happy that I can see the babies again and make sure that all is well :thumbup:


----------



## modo

Look forward to seeing your scan photos Vickie! I have my first scan on Tuesday and I can't wait :happydance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Can't wait to see all these scan photos!! I feel like mine is an age away! Because I'll be 12 weeks on Boxing day too, I've no idea if the scan will be booked in before or after Christmas and New Year!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Cant wait to see these scan pics :D

MS has kicked in, though not actually being sick just that nausea feeling. I need to figiure out a routine for the mornings when hubby isnt here to feed myself and get Alex sorted out with milk and clean nappy.


----------



## taperjeangirl

AG :hugs: Same here, i could have thrown up just pouring milk in Daisy's cereal this morning. 

Need to get some crackers to snack on when I'm out today, and roll on deodorant! Can't cope with sprays of any kind!


----------



## Eala

Morning all :coffee:

Is it possible to suddenly become intolerant to foodstuffs during pregnancy? I've had a bit of a google but my brain is such mush that the results aren't meaning much to me. I've started feeling really sick after having anything with a lot of milk in it. Like... a glass of milk :rofl: I've cut down on dairy a lot anyway because it interferes with iron absorption, but even a milky coffee makes me feel rotten. I had a milky drink yesterday afternoon, ended up feeling really ill all evening, and then was violently sick in the middle of the night (sorry, TMI). This morning I feel like someone has hit me with a bus, and the thought of anything dairy turns me green.

Not sure whether it's (1) A return of MS, (2) something I ate and the timing is coincidental or (3) something about me and dairy (or just milk?!) aren't getting on just now.

AG and TJG - sorry to hear you're both feeling icky. I remember it only too well (especially today :rofl:)

Vickie - glad you've got your US date, hope the 21st comes around quickly :)

Modo - yay for your first scan on Tuesday, hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I guess it is certainly possible! Maybe the same as having aversions to certain foods aswell..


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope the MS isn't to bad for you all!!

I hope I get a pic this time!

Stan and I are trying to decide if we want to ask MIL to watch Hannah for us on Weds. or not :lol: She will be going to the 20 week scan with us because I want her to be able to see the babies on the screen, but not sure she'll have the patience to go to *every* scan? We'll see I guess. I suppose it shouldn't matter much to me, I won't have to sit out and entertain her :haha:

And I do hope I get a picture! I'm going to take cash with me in case they charge so we'll see

off to Fantasy Fair with a friend today. I don't feel like going but she's going through a rough time and needs to get out of the house so we're going :lol:


----------



## Vickie

oh and yes Eala I would think so. I had SO many food aversions with Hannah. I still have some of those food aversions (and it's nothing at all to do with this pregnancy :haha:)

the biggest one being most Chinese food (hubby is Chinese so can you imagine how well this goes over with his family :rofl:)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Eala, definitely! 
I couldn't for the life of me eat cheese, dips, mayo, milk anything like that when I was preggo with Gemma, it made me so ill to even try! 

So bad because I craved raspberry milkshake!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Vickie I think I'm taking Daisy to my 12 & 20 routine scans and the 16 gender scan but I don't think I will if I book an early one. 
She won't have a clue for the 12, but I'd still like her to be there. 

She's so cute, she said she wants a real girl baby and a pram to push her in!


----------



## Vickie

We ended up asking my MIL to watch Hannah for the scan because we have no choice but to take her the next day to the doctors appointment and I don't think 2 boring appointments in a row would bode well for me :haha:

I'm just hoping it goes okay :argh: Hannah doesn't know MIL well at all :nope: 

We will definitely be taking her to the scan in December though :thumbup: I do want her to see the babies on the screen at least once


----------



## taperjeangirl

The one in December the babies will be more recognisable I think so that should hold her attention!
I cant sleep, having lots of cramps, but I've been a a gig tonight so standing for about 7 hours continuously , my legs and back ache and my ears are ringing! 
I suspect I'll be paying for this tomorrow!


----------



## Vickie

I hope you get some rest Andrea :hugs:

I get crampy if I stand for to long as well so I'm sure that's what it is :hugs: Hope tomorrow isn't to rough


----------



## snugglebot

I had to bring DS to my emergency scan and honestly it wasn't great. Hard to stay concentrated on the screen with him squirming around. It is only interesting for a second or two for them compared to colorful cartoons on tv iykwim. DS is a bit younger than your DD but still.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Andrea, the one at Perth their website does give a bit of advice about bringing kids to scans and it did actually make me think about them more....I probably wont take Alex to any of them because he wont be settled and likely will get bored and act up.
The 12 week one here aswell is the booking in at the same time which would take well over an hour too


----------



## Eala

We haven't taken Roo to any of our scans so far, and we won't take her to our 3D one either. We could be there for best part of an hour, and even her favourite TV programmes can't keep her attention exclusively for that long! We will get a DVD to take away, so we can show her bits of that afterwards.

Feeling better today at last, after eating nothing yesterday :dohh: Bought a carton of coconut milk yesterday and have had that on cereal this morning - fingers crossed!


----------



## taperjeangirl

ohhh good points! Might just take her to the 3D one!


----------



## Vickie

Hannah's old enough that I think she'll sit through some of it at least. But she won't be allowed in until the very end anyways so Stan will have to entertain her in the foyer until that time :haha: Poor guy :rofl:

And I'll probably include some kind of junk food in her diaper bag to distract her :blush: :rofl:


----------



## modo

I am 12 weeks tomorrow! I can't believe how quickly it's gone so far :shock:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Wooo for 12 weeks! It feels like an eternity away for me! 

Note to self..... DO NOT GOOGLE! 

I've. Been SO thirsty, so I googled and it came up with higher risk of MC , stupid me!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Bad google!
Thirst is normal! Something ive certainly had aswell!


----------



## modo

taperjeansgirl: I was also very thirsty (still am!) so I think it's common. You are now on a google ban ;)


----------



## Eala

Yay for 12 weeks Modo :)

Andrea - no more googling!


----------



## Vickie

Do we have to put parental blocks on your computer :lol: Oh how I got threatened with those by Stan :blush: FYI googling twin pregnancies isn't a great idea :haha:

Happy 12 weeks modo!

I am exhausted. Lots of walking the last two days and a headache that I can't seem to shake. I plan to lay down and rest most of tomorrow so I can get ready for the week to come :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone feeling? :kiss:


----------



## taperjeangirl

hiya girls! I am so so tired, and sick!

Got a job interview tomorrow too, hope I can hold off puking all over them ! How are you all?


----------



## Arcanegirl

About the same, nausea is on and off i guess comes with blood sugar dropping? When a wave comes it doesnt last too long. But otherwise good :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning, sorry I've been MIA all weekend :blush:

Had a great visit with DH and my dad!

BUT I was sick with maybe a gastro, maybe effects of new meds for depression, maybe hormones? I dropped 2 lbs in 3 days... I'm not feeling much better now and am at work, after Zoë being up for a good part of the night due to her lower incisors coming in. One cut last night, and she's a nightmare today for my sister so the other may cut later this week... I slept maybe 3 hours and feel like a zombie :-( No work-out tonight, going to bed super-early!

Hope everyone is doing well! :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

My midwife appointment date is through:happydance:
8th Dec, a 2 hours booking in appointment and a scan :D only just over 3 weeks away so not ages at all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay for apts AG!!!
Vickie, excited for your ultrasound on Wednesday! Mine seems so far away now, December 6th :sulk:


----------



## taperjeangirl

yayaaaaayyyyyy for scan appointments ! I suspect they will leave mine till after Christmas, I will be 12 weeks on Boxing day!


----------



## taperjeangirl

I feel so pregnant already, it's freaking me out! I keep telling myself it's bloating and it will go down, but I'm starting to doubt it will!

OH is joking about it being twins, I'm not finding that too funny! No offence Vickie!! :winkwink:


----------



## Arcanegirl

You never know Andrea, ill be just past 11 weeks for mine


----------



## Eala

Yay for scan appointments :)

I was 11 weeks at my first scan with Roo, Andrea, so you never know what they'll do :) The other thing is that the NHS doesn't necessarily stop for Christmas, so you could end up with an appointment between Christmas and New Year :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

it all started when we met his cousin in Morrisons! He has twin girls the same age as Daisy, told him he better start selling his body to pay for the Bugaboo Donkey if it is twins!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

ohhh between xmas and new year would be nice :) As long as the weather is ok, we have to go to Larbert for the hospital now!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Is that far?
Im at the same place as before, and lucky for us since we moved the maternity care centre is only a walk away :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

it's not too far, but is in the middle of nowhere! 

Trains run direct from here to Larbert and then it's a 20 minute walk or 5 minute drive from there , so not too bad! 

But deffo going for a home birth as a taxi in the middle of the night would cost nearly £50! (not my only reason Obv, but it's another one to add to the list!)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eeks thats expensive!


----------



## modo

My scan is tomorrow. Getting excited :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your scan tomorrow Modo!

Andrea my symptoms have actually not been as severe as it was with Hannah except I'm way more tired so you never know! :rofl:

I hope you can get in before the New Year :)

I'm excited for Wednesday (and nervous :rofl:) I didn't get to see much at the ER US so really haven't seen the babies since 7 weeks


----------



## Vickie

sorry I read in pieces earlier and forgot to add that I hope you get more rest tonight Chantal :hugs: 

glad you had a good weekend with N & your dad though :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hope your scan goes well today Modo!

16 weeks today :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Gave Z meds at bed for teething and she's still sleeping as I'm getting ready for work. I slept much better, although I was up on and off starting at 4:30AM. Feels good to start off the day more rested...


----------



## Vickie

Glad Z and you both slept better! :)

good luck with your scan today modo! :happydance:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Happy 16 weeks Junebug!!

Good luck today with your scan modo!

Just back from my job interview, it went really well I think (maybe I am imagining it!) There is TONS on interest in it apparently so I am not holding out much hope , but it would be SO perfect, even the hours would be ideal! 

I did feel bad that they are looking for someone new because their current person is going on maternity leave at xmas! oops!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with the job TJG!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck TJG! and happy 16 weeks Junebug :D


----------



## Vickie

Can you believe you are four months Chantal! :shock: 

I don't know about you but this seems to be flying by for me!

Things are pretty good here today. I was up some because of hip pain but got an okay amount of sleep :haha: Looking forward to tomorrow!

No word from Modo?

I haven't seen snuggle about either, hope everything is okay with her :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know how scary is that? And we haven't even started reorganizing the house yet :dohh: Doesn't help DH is away :sulk: You'll be officially 4 months in 5 days! Geez, seems like yesterday we got our BFPs. The first pregnancy dragged on, this one is zipping by... I guess the toddler/preschooler help with that eh? :haha:

Was just checking in for an update from Modo... :hugs: hun, please update us as to how it went!

Snuggle :hugs: Hope you're feeling better!!!


----------



## modo

It went great! My sister was there to help out so when Bobby decided he was bored and left the room my DH could still stay :) It wAS so nice to see the baby :cloud9:

Any guesses on gender?

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Baby212Weeksprofile.jpg

https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/Baby212Weeks.jpg


----------



## modo

Happy 16 weeks CJ :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think another boy :D


----------



## Vickie

glad that the scan went well! :happydance:

I say boy too :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, glad it went well Modo!
I'm gonna guess girl! Do you want to know at the next scan?


----------



## modo

No I think we are team yellow this time! I just think it would be pretty great to have DH announce it :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good for you!!! I really admire people who can be on team yellow, I wish I had the patience, I think the surprise is lovely!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Here is my 16 week bump pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4383.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snugglebot

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted. I have been stalking, just nothing much to report and super busy still single parenting it.

I've been single parenting 22 of the last 55 days, and pregnant for all of it with a toddler. :sleep: DH is back tomorrow night but the next day is his birthday so I don't get to claim a "day off" until Sunday since his buddies are taking him out for drinks friday, which means Saturday is a write off for him. 

Anyways my MS is gone :dance: Still taking diclectin at night because I am scared of the nausea coming back :rofl:

Did some good workouts this weekend. I best get back on the elliptical tonight to take advantage of feeling good.

Pregnancy insomnia is starting to hit though now that hte first tri hormones are gone. Can't win eh? :rofl:

Glad to hear you are doing well. Great profile pic of the baby modo!

Junebug, you look fit as ever!!! good job :thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So glad to hear you MS is gone! I hear you on the single parenting, DH has only been home 2 days of the last 3.5 weeks. We are tough cookies doing this while pregnant and working!!! God for you for exercising, it really helps me cope with stress :hugs:


----------



## modo

CJ: Your bump pic is great :D

Snugglebot: That's great that your MS is gone :happydance: It's great to feel human again!


----------



## Eala

Sorry I've been quiet too guys, I'm also doing the single parenting job at the moment as DH is in Finland for 2 weeks :dohh: 10 days left! I'm very lucky as I could be finding it a lot harder, but with Roo having nursery it means I get a bit of a break most days (in that I can get stuff done without having to chase her about too).

Modo, I still think :pink:, but I'm notoriously terrible at gender guesses :blush:

Snugglebot - Really glad to hear your MS has gone :hugs:

JB - I have bump envy :rofl: Yours is so neat and cute!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Lovely bump Junebug :D
Glad your ms has gone snuggle bot :hugs:

Nothing much to report here, Alex is off to his grannies so we can paint our box room.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies!

Great... This morning my pee is pink :( Interestingly, my GP did my full physical at 11 weeks, and she did dip my urine. She commented that there was microscopic hematuria but we weren't too concerned as I hadn't noticed anything. I have no infection symptoms. But last night I thought I say a pink tinge, didn't think too much of it, and this morning there is definitely blood in my pee... I've sent my OB and email. I've never had this before :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Hope its just something minor


----------



## Vickie

Cute bump pic Chantal :)

:hugs: Sorry to hear about your pink pee. Make sure to let us know what your doctor says. Was it pink in the toilet or just when you wiped? I had a bit of blood a while back but I think it was because of hemorrhoids :blush: It only happened once or twice though. Hope you get your answers soon.

:hi: Snuggle! Glad to hear you are feeling better and well done on getting some workouts in! I'm glad that your OH is coming back soon as well. :hugs: Is FIL doing better?

US for me in a few hours!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dohh: I feel like an idiot! My sister reminded me we had beets in our salad last night :haha: That explains the pink pee last night and this morning... Still doesn't explain the finding at 10 weeks, but man was I freaked out! I sent a sheepish email to my obstetrician, we'll see what he says about the 10 week finding :blush:

Vickie, thinking of you! Keep us posted!


----------



## modo

Good luck Vickie!


----------



## Eala

Good luck Vickie! :)

Junebug - glad the pink pee was nothing more than beetroot :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

:rofl: Glad it was just beet root!

Vicki, FIL is doing amazing! We feel so blessed. He is out of the hospital and starting to move around again. Incredible how well he has recovered. Thanks for asking :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay yay yay, great news snuggle! :hugs:
Happy 16 weeks!!! :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Vickie

hey everyone! 

I hope you all are doing well?

I'm sorry I've been MIA but those of you in my journal/on my facebook know. Unfortunately the scan yesterday wasn't great. We have lost one of the babies. The other one looks great though. It's a big jumble of emotions and I'm not really up for talking about it much but I wanted to let you all know :)

3 weeks until the gender scan :yipee:


----------



## Eala

Vickie, I've no words. I'm so sorry. Massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Oh no Vicki :cry: I am soooo sorry about that. I am going to pop over to your journal if you don't mind. I hope you have some help over the next few weeks to help with the toddler.

I noticed the little angel emoticon in your siggy and was wondering what it symbolized. Gosh I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## snugglebot

Vicki, 
I only went back a few pages in your journal so apologize if I missed anything.

Your picture of your baby is beautiful. S/He is staring right at you!! Only a few weeks and you get to see your beautiful baby again and find out :blue: or :pink: :D

If you don't mind me asking, what will happen to the baby you lost at this point? Will it vanish or will you bleed? 

I hope as time passes, you can keep your positive spirit you have had to date. I can imagine it is a see saw of emotions. :hugs: to your family.


----------



## snugglebot

ah I missed your comment about not wanting to talk right now. I'm sorry. Please disregard my questions for now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Vickie...


----------



## Vickie

The other twin has simply vanished snuggle (google vanishing twin syndrome, there is a lot of information on it out there and actually it was my biggest fear throughout the pregnancy so I guess now I know why).


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Vickie, my mom also had this happen while pregnant with my sister... :hugs:


----------



## modo

Oh vickie I am so sorry :cry: I can't imagine what you are going through and no words ould be adequate :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Big :hugs: Vickie


----------



## Arcanegirl

Urrghh I cant get a decent sleep latley and its getting really frustrating! I went into work last night and just had no energy whatsoever. I asked to go back home and was allowed thankfully though ive still not been able to catch up as last nights sleep was just as awful :dohh:
Ill be glad when Christmas is over with aswell, pretty crappy when its payday but you forget about it because whats gone in is all just going back out again on bills :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: AG

I had sleeping problems most of first tri as well :( I hope that you can get some rest soon


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies!
How is everyone doing?
My hair loss has finally stopped! :dance: AND the constipation is gone. Phew. Thank heavens for second trimester!


----------



## taperjeangirl

Vickie :hugs: No idea how you must be feeling :hugs: 

I need to get over my fear of not being pregnant and stop testing, I don't know what's wrong with me! 

I bought Digis today, just so they would say "pregnant" 

I haven't heard anything from MW's yet so called and apparently it's ME who has to call them and self refer, thanks to my GP for not telling me that!

AG I'm the same, but staying out till 3am to go to the cinema has not helped! I am exhausted today.

Was planning gutting my house out today ready for my xmas tree up tomorrow but I haven't even got the energy for that!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow TJG, how do you stay awake until passed 8PM? I'm impressed! Both pregnancies first trimesters were wrought with fatigue and needing zzzzzzzz's at some ungodly early hour :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

We are soother weaning at the moment (can't remember if I mentioned that) anyways first two nights were hard, but last night was way better. We also stopped giving him a bottle in the evening before his bath. I'm so excited to get these two things done with now before I get too pregnant and tired to deal with it and before baby#2 comes.

Daycare is starting potty training on monday. I Think it will go fast. We did infant potty training (late start at 9 mon) so DS asks to use the potty every so often and can pee on command already. He knows what he has to do, we just haven't enforced it since daycare wasn't quite ready to start with him yet. Now everyone is. FX he is reliably clean and dry by May

Hope you all have a lovely weekend. Thinking of you Vicki. :hug:


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with taking the soothers & bottles away! And good luck with the potty training :) I'm sure he will catch on quickly

We only got rid of Hannah's soothers a couple of months back :blush: It was an easy transition though so I guess she was finally ready (we'd tried a few times before and it was pure hell :haha:)

Andrea I can't believe you stayed up so late! :shock: I was up until 11 last night and am paying for it today :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

yeah I would have let him have his soother until he gave it up or was in school to be honest, but he has bad face eczema and it is was getting really bad with the cold dry weather and the slobber from the soother. He has blisters on his face this winter that he never had before. It was always raw but didnt' bother him too much but I finally had to call it quits. Not to mention he was waking up for it in the nights and I am bagged.

First two nights were hell for us. I was up for 2hrs in the middle of the night with the crankiest toddler on earth the first night, the night before last the durations were 20 min or so but he was up 4x :sleep: but we got through it and last night was WAY better.


----------



## Vickie

If it had been affecting Hannah's skin like that I'd have been more persistent in getting rid of them sooner as well :hugs: Glad it's getting better

We do hope to take soothers off of this one sooner than we did with Hannah :haha: We got a lot of grief from hubby's family over them even though she only had them to sleep with after 15/18 months or so :shrug: I didn't really see the big deal but they drove me batty with their comments :roll:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Z still has hers to sleep, and I think it helps with her teething symptoms to allow more restful nights for all of us so we won't be soother-weaning anytime soon! Vickie we may wait as long as you did with Hannah, unless she grows out of the them herself. Snuggle if there were skin concerns we'd definitely be doing it sooner! Good luck with both soother-weaning and potty training!


----------



## snugglebot

I think I had the stronger emotional attachment to it than he did. He just needed it to sleep. I think to me, it made him seem more like a baby, which as his mommy I kind of liked. It makes me sad to think he is grown up now. No bottle either, which I really enjoyed because he never cuddles me except at bottle time but he is soaking his diapers and it isn't a good combo with potty training. Sigh. I have to admit I am feeling a little sad.


----------



## modo

Dummies/pacis never worked for us as he kept waking every time it fell out. Once we got rid of it he slept a lot better. But I do understand why loads of people like them would have probably kept using them if they made his sleeping better.


----------



## Eala

We're the same. Roo had a dummy for um... no more than about 3 months. I seem to remember it being from 3.5 months old til 6 months or thereabouts. It initially was great, as it stopped the 45 minute to 1 hour-long screaming fits that preceded sleep. However, we then had the oh-too-common problem of it falling out. That in itself wasn't a problem exactly, it was that because she was in a hammock, the dummy would work its way down the side and under her back :dohh:

She got a teddy comforter instead, and she still has her "bedtime crew" for sleeps. Though thankfully not reliant on one toy in particular, anything soft and cuddly will do :haha: 

Like Modo, though, if it had still been something that helped her sleep, we'd have kept the dummy.


----------



## Arcanegirl

We kept it untill sleeping woth one became a problem, ie fell out and he couldnt get it back in again. Hes been a brilliant sleeper since..not that he was when he had a dummy but self settled great.


----------



## snugglebot

DS always has and still is a terrible sleeper. Soother or no soother. Had a rough night again last night. his skin is getting worse again too, which is frustrating. I'm tired.

Have any of you being feeling real movements alot? I get the odd one but not in a long time. Thank goodness for doppler, which gave me the HB no problem yesterday but I really don't feel pregnant (this is a blessing to be honest) but I miss baby movements from my DS days, and hope it starts soon. I have to check my old journal but my gut feeling (excuse the pun) is that this baby is much quieter than DS. Which I hope is a good sign for future sleep :rofl:


----------



## Eala

I started feeling this baby move quite early (well, it felt early to me), although I can't remember what week it was without checking my journal :blush: This is one active little girl, though. I don't remember Roo being quite this jiggly! I suppose it could just be my memory not being up to much, right enough :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

I feel movements but not consistently and not every day. I find that I'm generally so busy during the day that until Hannah's nap time I don't get to sit and pay attention to it really. Sometimes I'll feel them when I sit down to rest during nap time and sometimes not. I'll go a few days without feeling much and all of a sudden feel tons of movement :shrug:


----------



## modo

It's too early for me but was wondering if I would feel them earlier this time. With Bobby I started feeling them at 18 weeks.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya girls! How is everyone? 

I felt my first movements with Daisy at 13 weeks, nobody believed me of course but I definitely did!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Slept better last night and went to bed at 8pm, i could barely stay awake!
Rob made some yukky lunch for him and Alex and the smell of it i jsut wanted to be sick. Couldnt stomach anything to eat even though i was hungry!
Hes let me get some chips from the takeaway so ive managed to eat something


----------



## taperjeangirl

aww :hugs: is your MS much worse than it was with Alex?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its not actually worse given that ive not yet been properly sick...I was many times with Alex. Its just a different type of sickness, its appeared alot earlier this time and seems to surface at strong food smells and in the evenings.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Girl baby!

I just did the Chinese gender predictor and the ovulation calender predictor and both say I am having a boy! 

Scary though, i actually checked back to the other 2's conception months etc and it was right! LOL Roll on February when I can get a gender scan to settle this!!


----------



## snugglebot

holy hormonal pregnant weekend. I think I sobbed most of the weekend. It didn't help my DH was a twat by being hung over all day saturday (yes, he did JUST get back from being away and me single parenting for two weeks), and DS wouldn't nap at all this weekend. I'm bagged. Is it sunday evening already? Where did my weekend to relax go?


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle sorry to hear your weekend wasn't great :( I hope you can get a break/some rest tonight

AG that's how my MS was with Hannah! I was nauseated all the time and strong smells made me more nauseated but I never actually got sick :lol:

we had a really busy weekend and I'm exhausted. It was nice though :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I'm tired too :-( Weekend was go-go-go and Z only napped 30 minutes in the car Saturday, and 50 minutes also in the car on Sunday. I got no sleep. I cooked, cleaned, did laundry, shopped and played with her... DH is home on Saturday for 5 weeks and my mom is arriving Thursday night for a visit! I can't wait for back up to arrive, I'm pooped... :grr: snuggle at DH being wasted Friday and hung over Saturday, I'd be pissed off too... I was the same last night, I really wanted to take today off to recover from the weekend, but hey-ho, onwards I go :wacko:


----------



## Eala

Seems like exhaustion is running rampant, I'm knackered too. Roo was awake several times last night (very uncharacteristic) and I feel like a zombie today. Roll on Friday when DH is back from Finland.

:hugs: to everyone who's feeling rough.


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: to all of you too. I hope our energy perks up. I admit I drank a bunch of coffee this morning. Got the tummy rolling so have had to run to the bathroom a few times :oops:

Potty training starts at daycare today :argh:

I still don't feel pregnant!! :rofl: I thought I was finally starting to gain lbs but lost them again this morning. I'm not complaining but I was up 6or 8 lbs with DS by this point last time. But I did start about 8 -10lbs heavier this time too so I guess I am ok. According to those weight gain charts though deffo not following the regular trend. I assume it is nothing to worry about. I am normal BMI (weighing in at 173.5 right now at 6ft tall)


----------



## snugglebot

here's the chart I used

https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-weight-gain-estimator


----------



## Vickie

my weight is waaaaaaaaaaaaaay up but we ate out all weekend long. I am doing better today though and am also going to restart my workouts as well. :) Hopefully it won't hurt to bad :haha:


----------



## Vickie

how is the potty training going with the day care snuggle?

How is everyone feeling?

I did my workout yesterday :yipee: and I am sore today. To be expected though after a two month break. I kind of want to workout again today to help stretch it out but will wait until tomorrow I think.

I have a doctors appointment with my GP on Thursday and the OB on December 20th. I'm anxious to hear the hearbeat again :blush:

I still don't feel consistent movements. I feel them sometimes but nothing overly strong and not an every day thing at all :shrug: I'm kind of wondering if I might have an anterior placenta??


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely a possibility Vickie! I had it with Z and felt her very little until I was over 26 weeks I think... Good for you for working out. I did too, stupid me I did the hardest one I have too (The Perfect Pregnancy Work with an ex-acrobat from Cirque du Soleil :wacko: She is 8 months pregnant and in insane shape!). I'll try to do it again tonight... 

My weight is up about 7 lbs from pre-pregnancy. I think that is OK for 17 weeks...


----------



## Vickie

I won't tell you how much I am up :rofl:

I'm not really trying to lose now that it's a singleton but I am going to try and keep the gain in check and I think working out will help with that :thumbup: Besides the fact that it just helps my mood in general, something I desperately need right now.

I'll have Stan look for that dvd ;) Though I think it will be a few weeks before I can build up to that ;)

I think I will ask the doctor on Thursday if the US report said what position my placenta is in. Poor woman is probably going to get bombarded with questions from me because I want to make sure everything looked good with that scan


----------



## Arcanegirl

pretty good today apart from taking a bit out of my thumb from sorting a cupboard, oops!
Am I crazy for thinking i might possibly be feeling something at 9 weeks?

Im only 2 lbs up so far which is good, i think? :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

AG I started feeling flutters at 9 weeks too!!! And yes, 2 lbs at 9 weeks is great, that's where I was at!

Vickie, it's the best of the 3 work-outs I have. You already have the other 2! I know what you mean, it really helps with my mood too. Well maybe the anti-depressants are kicking in for me, who knows :shrug: I don't blame you for having tons of questions! I think it's reasonable to keep the weight gain in check for a few weeks now that it's a singleton pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

phew, i feel like ive been eating like an elephant when im not nauseated!


----------



## Vickie

2 pounds is good AG :)


----------



## snugglebot

well vicki you inspired me last night and I got on the elliptical after finishing bedtime routine and telling DH he was responsible for dealing with DS (although DS STILL wasn't asleep by the time I was done, and didn't fall asleep until 9:30 - such a punk). 

All of your guys' weight gain sounds normal to me. I was up 6-8 lbs by this time in my other pregnancy. And admittedly find it a bit worrisome things are so slow this time around. I suspect an anterior placenta too although I definitely had real movements a little while back. But my doppler gave me a reading last night. Took a bit to find though. Sigh. I cancelled my appt with the dr a while back to reschedule it until after my u/s. But am now kind of regretting it. 

Potty training went really well! I'm so proud of him! He was dry all day at daycare. No laundry on his hook. He had one accident at home before bedtime but confessed to it right away so I think we are going to have a good amount of success. He is deffo ready.

Soother weaning on the other hand is sitll up in the air about its success. He is still waking in the night. His face has stopped improving and is still sore and bedtimes/naptimes are a nightmare without the soother. I am soooo tempted to bring it back :help:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dont give in! Have you taken it cold turkey or still giving it sometimes? Ive always heard of these things taking a few days and day 3 usually being the worst then youre over the hump. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

cold turkey. None in the house. I would have to go out and buy more. That is the only thing that stopped me on the weekend when he wouldn't nap. 

We are on day 6 already... :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Keep going :hugs: Have you given another comfort item to replace the dummy like a teddy?


----------



## Eala

I'm so impressed at you guys working out :blush: 

Snuggle - that's brilliant about the potty training going so well! It's something I'm dreading :dohh: Sorry to hear the soother weaning isn't working out as of yet :( Have you tried giving him a teddy or something else, so he has a comfort item which just isn't a soother?

AG - 2lbs I think is more than good, heck, that's probably mostly just extra blood as much as anything else!

Junebug - glad you are feeling better :hugs:

Vickie - Hope the doctors goes well on Thursday (in case I don't get a chance to reply tomorrow :hugs:)

I'm still utterly exhausted. Can't work out if I've got a cold, or if it's just the weather changes exacerbating my chronic sinusitis. But I'm sleeping badly, and just can't shake the tired feeling. Got a letter from my consultant's clinic telling me that my iron stores were low according to my booking bloods at the new hospital (this was about 3 weeks ago). At that point, I'd been on iron for 2 weeks. I've now finished the course, so I need to get my levels rechecked. If the tablets aren't helping, then perhaps that's why I'm so knackered! It'd be nice to have an explanation, as I feel like I had about 3 days of the vaunted "2nd trimester energy burst" and pretty soon I'll be 3rd trimester with nae hope of a boost of anything :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

aww I hope you feel better soon Eala :hug: I have to say I am so grateful for the miraculous cure of my MS. I feel human again. I can't imagine still feeling like I did at 24 weeks. You are a trooper.

My DS does have a kitty cat which he loves and he is using his sippy cup of water as his comfort. Which isn't helping the wet diaper at night issue. I have tried to "forget" the cup but he throws a tantrum when he notices it gone, especially around 9pm when he is overtired. So I give it back. He drinks most of it. It is super dry here so I don't feel too bad about him taking extra water. Especially since he isn't getting his bottle of milk either anymore.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Eala I hope you feel better soon.

Snuggle Hannah still has a diaper at night. She's a really heavy sleeper. I always say she could sleep through a hurricane and I am pretty sure she could :haha: No way would she wake up to tell us she needed to go potty (or be awake to go enough on her own). I figure it will come in time :shrug: She's really good during the day so I'm not really worried about it :flower:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya girls, hope you are all well! 

with potty training, i stressed and stressed about it as Daisy was taking so long, she was nearly 3 while my oldest was done by 16 months! 

When I finally gave in and left her to it, she started doing it all by herself :D Then a few weeks after she asked to wear pants to bed instead of a nappy and that was her! 
Toddler Led Potty Training :winkwink: 

Daisy does actually still have a soother at night, oh the shame! We are telling her that when she see's Santa next week she can give them to him for the babies that need them, she is agreeing but is safely guarding all her "mimis" Like she is getting the most out of them before Santa steals them!

I am feeling exhausted , ill , just bleugh! 
We have both had an awful cold for days that just doesn't seem to want to shift! 

That combined with extreme tiredness and m/S it's not good! 

I got the job I applied for too, yay! But I start next week and I am terrified of being too tired to keep up with it, and I am not telling them I am pregnant till after xmas so that will be fun trying to hide nausea, tiredness and sickness!

MW booking appointment on Monday though, then it is all becoming very real!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Weekly bump update!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4393.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Vickie

aww adorable bump Chantal!

I hope you all are having a good day!

we are getting stuff ready for the US Thanksgiving here, not much else going on (listening to Hannah whine about turning the Christmas tree on :roll:) Our rule is that it goes on after Stan gets off of work so that I don't pay a fortune in electric costs :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Vickie! Good deal 

Snuggle, how goes the soother weaning?

Congrats on the job TJG!!!

Hope everyone else is feeling good/better :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Vicki, how come you are celebrating us thanksgiving?

Sorry taper that you are feeling awful. Hope it isn't too long before the MS goes.

Junebug you look great!!! Lovely bump.

Last night went better soother wise. He was less fussy at bedtime, although didn't fall asleep again until around 9:15pm. But only woke a handful of times and each time self settled, so :thumbup: I didn't have to get out of bed except once to pee :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh great progress Snuggle!!!

TJG, hope the MS is short lived for you! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

oh yeah Congrats Andrea!!! That's great that you got the job :happydance:

Glad last night went better snuggle!

I am from the States :) I only moved here because hubby is Canadian and he had a better job than I did (and I was trying to finish up my Grad school degree at the time). So as a part of my family traditions we celebrate both Thanksgivings. Luckily Stan's office is US based so while he does have to work it's generally very slow


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone? :kiss:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Tired, im waking up so many times in the night for a friggin pee again! I coulda slept (eventually) last night but then had a morning shift so needed to be up.
Mil offered to take Alex for the weekend so hes with her and im now snuggled in bed listening to the rain outside.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Still tired! LOL

I still have no voice due to this cold or whatever it is I have! 

I start work on Monday morning so hoping that I am better by then as I'm sure they don't want my germs :sick: 

Then after work I have my booking app with MW :) 

How are you all?


----------



## Eala

Shattered! Happy that DH is back from Finland, but I'm still exhaused :coffee: I'm sleeping badly still, mainly because I'm in so much pain from my back. I tore ligaments when I was about 7 weeks pregnant, the GP at the time warned me it could happen again. Well, it did, on Thursday. Not really what I needed, but hey. Life goes on and all that!

Just looking forward to handing in my last essay on Monday, then just got 2 exams till I have about 5 weeks off over Christmas :)


----------



## Vickie

ouch sounds painful Eala :hugs:

Hope you feel better by Monday Andrea! :hugs:

Hope you get some rest tonight AG :)

I'm feeling pretty good here. I think second tri energy has kicked in and I'm sleeping a little better to which is nice. :)


----------



## modo

Hi everyone :wave: 

Feeling human again which is amazing! Had to go on antibiotics as I got a bit of a chest infection so I hink they have been helping me get better. Was so nervous about going on them but Dr told me that erythromycin is safe in pregnancy and the infection getting worse was dangerous. 

Only woke up twice to pee last night which is amazing :happydance: and Bobby woke up at 6.45am (Bliss!) and has been a total angel all morning. It's almost restored my faith in my parenting abilities after a really challenging few months with him.


----------



## modo

Andrea: hope you feel better by Monday.

Eala: That sounds really painful :(

Vickie: I am also loving second tri here! With Bobby I got no break at this point as I was throwing up through out the pregnancy. This time round I am understanding what people are talking about when they call it the honeymoon trimester :)

AG: I have so much sympathy :hugs: It's really exhausting waking up so many times a night then having an LO to care for during the day :(


----------



## Vickie

Glad your infection has gotten better modo!!

I've caught my first cold of the season :dohh: Though I've managed to miss the last several colds Hannah has caught so I guess I'm lucky :lol: This one is by far the worst she's had though. She's running a fever and has a lot of yellow discharge today :( We're not taking her to swim tonight and I'm not even sure she's going to be up for Kinder Korner tomorrow. If she's still got a temperature it's out for sure. Hopefully we'll make it to at least some of her classes this week :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Seve all got the first colds of the season aswell, i dont feel too bad for having one. Definatley had worse!


----------



## taperjeangirl

aw girls! :hugs: 

My cold is finally starting to lift a bit, thank god!

Work went really well today, I think I am being given far too much responsibility but hey ho! LOL!

Seen the MW today for my booking app, all is well, just need to wait for my scan date, because of my BMI being higher than it should be, I will also get a growth scan at 34 weeks, so 3 hospital scans, and a 4D gender one :) 


I went in and recognised the MW , so thought I must have seen her during my last pregnancy, we started going through my history and as soon as I mentioned Daisy she shouted "I delivered Daisy!" 

and she did! She said they don't usually remember many births but she remembered Daisy's because of the speed of actual delivery and her super long eyelashes !! :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh thats good you got someone you know and remember :D
Id love to have mine again, very very lucky to have the same midwife from the antenatal appointments, labour, birth and the ward afterwards!


----------



## snugglebot

Glad to here you ladies are generally feeling well. Hope the colds leave soon!

I'm doing great. Feeling wonderful. Soother weaning MIGHT be finally benefiting me. Nap time is still TERRIBLE (didn't get one again on Sunday) but he has STTN for the past 3 or 4 nights so maybe a turn for the better :shrug:

Here's my bump progression. HOLY have I gotten big in three weeks. That is only 2lbs of weight gain there!! EEK!


https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7167/6415689611_70215f7fcd_m.jpg


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow definitely big growth spurt on baby's part since 14 weeks! Still so tiny everywhere else, can't believe you've only gained 2 lbs so far. I think I may be up to 10 by now (didn't weigh this morning, I ate like a pig all weekend :blush:)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wow fab growth in 3 weeks :D
I think my gain maybe quite high now :blush: Im still eating small and often for this damn sickness and just feeling hungry!
I had a packet of crisps and 4 slices of toast right before bed but woke up during the night feeling hungry!

Ive looked into what exercises are on the kinect and taking up the easiest ones again to keep somewhat active. Weve had non stop rain for days which Im not going out in unless I have to!


----------



## Eala

Morning all :)

I've got the midwife today too. Seeing "my" midwife this time, which I'm happy about :)

I've finally got an appointment to see the physios, but it's not till 15th December. I don't know what I'll do if my back pain doesn't ease off by then, it's not like I can take anything. The GP offered to prescribe me a safe dose of codeine, but I'm allergic to it :dohh: Ah the joys of pregnancy :haha:

Snuggle, your bump pics are fab! I really need to do an updated one, I feel like I've "popped" in the last couple of weeks and am all bump :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Morning :hi:
Just interviewed a doula :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We loved our doula the last time around! Since it ended up in an emergency C-section and we're having a scheduled section this time, I won't bother hiring one again but she was GREAT!!!

Yup, up 10 lbs... Weighed myself this morning BUT my arm and leg measurements haven't budged since pre-pregnancy, the weight gain is all in the boobs and belly! HUGE growth spurt since a week ago, will take a bump pic tonight!


----------



## modo

Snugglebot: that's a lovely progression pic :D

AG: I have hired a doula this time round as well and I feel so much better for having done it :thumbup: 

Andrea: Glad you are feeling better! Sorry work are overloading you :(


----------



## Vickie

Great progression pics snuggle! you look amazing :)

yay for interviewing a doula AG! :yipee: 

10 pounds isn't bad Chantal :lol: I have gained more :rofl:

Glad you are feeling better Andrea! Hopefully work levels off soon :) that is amazing that you saw the MW who delivered Daisy!


----------



## Eala

I finally had a positive midwife appointment today :rofl: Well, positive insofar as she was a nice person. I also got to see my own midwife briefly; she was called off somewhere though as everything was frantic because of the strike action tomorrow. Things are fine with Midgelet, who was very active and gave the midwife a nice kick when she was having a feel around. I've actually lost more weight, so they are sending me for a growth scan in 3 weeks time, and just keeping an eye on things.

Can't say I expected pregnancy to be an aid to weight loss :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

glad the appointment mostly went well Eala! :)

Weight loss has not been happening here :rofl: quite the opposite.

Good luck with the growth scan :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Same here, if I hadn't been exercising and watching what I eat I'd easily be up 20 lbs by now! :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Heres the first 10 week bump (fat) pic, really isnt anything there just the overhang that was always there even before Alex :lol:
 



Attached Files:







DSCF2542.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Arcanegirl

Argh and i dont know why its that way when its the right way up on my laptop :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

I did have to look twice to figure out up from down :lol:

great little start of your bump! I really should take a new one one of these days :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

the black side is my leggings :lol:


----------



## Vickie

I did figure it out eventually :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww nice AG!!! Look forward to seeing it grow! :hugs:

I'm too embarrassed to take one tonight, I'm HUGE. I think it's mostly constipation and backed-up plumbing :blush: It's been 5 days :cry:

Edit: I did take one, just realized I'm out of town for my Northern clinic tomorrow until Friday night... I feel huge and bloated, but I promised myself to do it weekly so here it is regardless!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4402.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snugglebot

You ladies look lovely. And junebug while you probably feel bloated, I think your bump has a lovely round look to it and it doesn't seem flabby at all. You look great. Don't be embarrassed.


----------



## Vickie

you don't look huge at all Chantal :hugs: Your bump is nice and round


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks... Now i wish i could get some action going to not feel as bloated and uncomfortable. With my luck i'll unblock in the plane tomorrow :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: coffee does it for me instantly. I can only stomach half a cup but that is more than sufficient in the mornings.


----------



## Vickie

coffee works for Stan as well.

I hope you managed to ease the constipation Chantal :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree, coffee usually works, but not while pregnant :-(. Still having my morning cup and nothing...


----------



## snugglebot

gosh that must be uncomfy. I am running to the toilet with coffee while pregnant. :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Lucky you! What i would give right now for my guts normal response to coffee! :haha:


----------



## modo

Can you try flax seeds? Those have always done the job for me :haha:


----------



## Eala

Junebug... you are not huge :hugs: THat's a lovely bump. Have you tried syrup of figs? That, washed down with warm water, usually helps me. But I hear you, as soon as I was prescribed iron tablets, I demanded a script for Lactulose as well :blush: Not fun in the slightest!

I promise I will do a bump pic at some point :blush: This poor baby will have second child syndrome already - I was pretty good at doing bump pics with Roo :blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Eala that's exactly why I forced myself to take one last night! I was so good with Z, and I'm forcing myself with this one too to take weekly pics!

I'm eating tons of bran cereal, drinking prune juice and coffee, about 2 litres of water per day, and taking Metamucil for extra fibre, with minimal success today. Quite frustrating! And now I'm sitting at the airport waiting for my flight up north, and I know the problem will get worse when there because I always have constipation when I travel :cry: Oh well, things could be worse, I'll just try to keep up my hydration as best I can...


----------



## Vickie

how are you feeling today Chantal? :hugs:

How is everyone else doing? :)

I'm starting to feel more human on the cold front thank God :lol: I didn't realize how crappy pregnancy colds are because last time I was pregnant I didn't have a three year old infecting me with everything :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

sounds so uncomfy. Admittedly I find fiber makes me worse. Diuretics are the only way for me. I hope you find something. Sometimes pineapple works for people :shrug: I remember when I Travelled to Kenya being bunged up was horrible for me.

Glad you are feeling better Vickie :hug: when is your 20 week ultrasound?


----------



## Vickie

December 9th so next Friday :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies! Just got back to the hotel after a crazy clinic day up north and dinner. It's been snowing all day here! I love it...

Thankfully had some major success this morning, will keep up what I am doing since something did help!!!

Developed a weird pregnancy belly rash: it's raised and itchy, and underneath there appear to be tons of broken blood vessels... If I were home I would try my eczema hydrocortisone cream on a patch to see if it helps. Oh well, will be there tomorrow night...

I do have my 19 week ultrasound on Tuesday, along with my OB apt 1 hour later so if the steroid cream doesn't help, I'm hoping he'll have suggestions...

When is your 19-20 week ultrasound snuggle? And yay on yours too Vickie! :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Mine's on the 12th.

Junebug - Glad to hear your trip went well....are things moving :oops:?

Is the rash like PUPPS or obstetrics cholestasis? Or just an allergic reaction type? Hope something fleeting.


----------



## Eala

Junebug - hope the rash goes quickly, sounds very uncomfortable! Good luck for Tuesday :)

Here's a bump pic (at last), complete with Toddler in the background :rofl:

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/Baby/79911f30-1.jpg

My back is still absolutely killing me :( If it's no better by Monday I'll need to get on to my midwife and see if she can hurry the physios along or something - I can't survive until the 15th like this :(


----------



## taperjeangirl

Can't wait to see everyone's scan pics! 

Lynne you are super skinny, perfect bump!! Hope the MW can hurry along your app :hugs:

Nothing much new to report here! sickness disappeared for a night but is now back, I am much more in control this time round I think, I know that if I get even a little hunrgy I'll be sick so I have crackers on stand by at all times!

And GinGIns (little ginger sweets) they are little lifesavers!

Still no scan appointment, MW said to give them to the end of next week then give them a call but she didn't actually give me a number to call so that will be fun finding that!

Doe's anyone else feel like EVERYONE is pregnant at the moment? Every day there is a new announcement on here or FB!


----------



## Vickie

hope the rash clears up soon Chantal :hugs:

Great bump pic Eala :) I hope that you can get into a physio sooner rather than later!

Glad you are handling the MS well Andrea :)

Not much really going on here. We did hear back that my body is building antibodies to an Rh+ blood type due to the MC. Not sure what it will mean yet (right now the response from my body is weak so I need to be retested--will be doing that this Friday after the US). Not much can be done though and this will affect any future pregnancies were we to have another :nope: (doubtful at this point from the way this particular pregnancy has gone :rofl:)


----------



## Eala

Andrea, I agree - I swear that there must be something in the water! There's loads of Mums at Roo's nursery (and one of the staff!) who are pregnant too. That sucks that you don't have your scan appointment yet - is it at Larbert? The main switchboard is 01324 566 000 - you could ask them to put you through to the ultrasound dept?

Vickie - hope you get more answers on Friday :hugs:

Our 3D scan was today. It was lovely to see Midgelet, but she wasn't exactly cooperative :haha: We've to go back in January for a rescan, so fingers crossed she is in a better mood then ;) In the meantime we have a growth scan, just hoping everything is ok with that.


----------



## Vickie

good luck with the growth scan Eala :hugs:

Sorry to hear Roo wasn't cooperative for the 3D scan!


----------



## Vickie

lots of US coming up this week and next! :mrgreen: Good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Eala great bump pic!!!

My rash is getting better with steroid cream. And it doesn't look like the blood vessel damage will be permanent, thank goodness!

Yes, having some success! Will maintain the twice daily colace regimen as well as everything else!

My anatomy scan is tomorrow. Nervous and excited all at once...

Good luck with the growth scan Eala!

Andrea, good job on the nausea maintenance!


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Chantal! :hugs:

I'm sure everything is perfect :) Your pregnancy has (mostly) gone well to this point and I don't really see that changing. I hope you get a pic so we can all see baby!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

That's exactly what scares me Vickie, it's been *too* easy :wacko:


----------



## snugglebot

Hope baby boy gives you some good pictures :)


----------



## Vickie

good luck with your scan today Chantal :)


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck junebug!

Vicki, did you have RH factor with your first? Hope you can get some more information. This hasn't been the simplest pregnancy for you :hug:

DS celebrated his 2nd birthday this weekend. But as a result, both our colds took a turn for the worse from being worn out. I had to keep him home this morning from daycare. I had the morning off but was hoping to rest myself. And sadly, when he is home, he doesn't nap anymore. :sleep: He was up a few times last night too. Oh well. I am going into work this afternoon. DH will be home with him. My mom is still here, but she is still in bed :dohh: Will have to use the TV babysitter this morning so I can shower. 

Pregnancy wise, things are good. Blitzer kicked the doppler the other day. the cold has really slowed him/her down so I had pulled it out. It was quite the experience. DS never did that. 

Take care. Eala I hope things went ok with the growth scan.


----------



## Vickie

Happy Second birthday! :flower:

I hope you both feel better soon :hugs:

I got the rhogam at 28 weeks and after I gave birth to Hannah so it was a non-issue there (no bleeding/MC/complications etc.)--it was a rather straightforward pregnancy (especially compared to this one :dohh:)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Everything is fine!!!

19 weeks today, baby is a boy for sure, and he's so cute, was sucking his thumb :cloud9: 

Strangely enough, I asked the nurse what I weighed last time, and at 20 weeks I was 124. I was 119 today fully dressed, so only 5 lbs less. I thought I was a LOT less, but nope!

Half way done, only 19 weeks left to go before C-section!!! 

Snuggle, happy 2 years to DS! Hope the cold improves very soon for you :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Glad that the scan went well Chantal :)


----------



## Eala

Snugglebot - happy 2nd birthday to your DS :)

Junebug - glad the scan went so well! :)

Having sleep woes with Roo tonight. Typically it's the night when I'm really shattered and wanted to be in bed about an hour ago /sigh.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh no Eala, hope she settles soon for you! :hugs:

Snuggle, hope you're better :flower:

Here is a pic of little Z sucking his thumb, and my bump pic of 19 weeks! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4408.jpg
File size: 13.7 KB
Views: 2









z-19weeks_0001.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eala

Ultra cute scan pic! And you have such a lovely bump :D

She eventually fell asleep at 10pm... I'm exhausted today :coffee: She woke at 7.30am, which could've been worse. She's getting her first hair cut today :cloud9:


----------



## Arcanegirl

lovely scan and bump pic :D


----------



## modo

CJ: Lovely scan pic and bump pic :happydance: 

Eala: I hate it when Bobby doesn't sleep :( He went through a nightmare sleep regression when I first found out I was pregnant that lasted about 2 months and I felt so low. I am sure it's just a one-off :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Fab scan pic and you look great!

Eala I feel for you. My DS is not a sleeper at all. He goes to bed at 9 and wakes in the nights many times (last night was 2 times) and up at 6:30-7am most mornings. He also hardly naps at home anymore (only started napping reliably at 5 or 6 months and stopped recently) It's exhausting for sure. But in some ways I hope he doesn't start sleeping because once newborn comes I might as well be used to it.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Happy 19 weeks snuggle!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I had a fab sleep last night, not waking to pee as usual but im yawning my head off already :sleep:
Scan day tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck tomorrow AC!!!!


----------



## Vickie

Great scan pic and bump pic Chantal! You have definitely popped out :)

:hugs: To those with non-sleepers. 

I can't really complain, Hannah's been an awesome sleeper since 6.5 months. Makes me worried as to what this one has in store for me though :lol:

Good luck with your scan tomorrow AG!! :)

I took Hannah out and did some (a lot) of Christmas shopping today. It was fun but we were gone all day and I'm exhausted now :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Same here Vickie :rofl: We've been VERY lucky, sleeping through since 8 months and even through teething... Very nervous about what this one will do!

Good for you for doing more shopping! No further ahead here, sigh...

Z fell down the stairs today during the day, has a big egg on her forehead :-( THEN N was rough-housing with her on the couch and she fell off and bonked her head AGAIN :cry: Poor kid, she must have a massive head ache... Gave her both advil and tylenol at bed. Need to make sure she moves while sleeping, if not, I'll have to wake her up a few times during the night to make sure there is no concussion :cry:


----------



## Vickie

awww poor baby :hugs: I hope that the bruises go down soon.


----------



## snugglebot

poor girl. hope the night is non-eventful for her and she wakes feeling better in the morning


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies... We have the video monitor at hand and she's moving a lot, like normal, so no need to go in and see if she's rousable. Hope the rest of the night is uneventful!


----------



## Eala

Only took an hour to get Roo down yesterday rather than two... But it wasn't fun. I really can't complain, as Roo has been a really good sleeper since 9 weeks :blush: I think I'd have gone mad by now if I had to deal with this permanently. It does mean, though, that when things aren't as good as normal, it hits me like a ton of bricks :blush:

First day of 3rd trimester for me!!! How the dickens did that happen?! :wacko:

Vickie - Go you for Christmas shopping! Do you have any left to do?

Junebug - Hope Z slept ok and that her head is better today :hugs:

AG - Best of luck today :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay, happy 3rd tri Eala!!! I can't imagine being there yet, seems like it's flying by though :haha:

Z is OK this morning. She's grumpy, but we know she's teething...

I have a prenatal massage booked in 1 hour. My lower back is already starting to hurt :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

Happy third tri Eala! :happydance:

How did your scan go AG????

Enjoy your massage Chantal!

Scan for me tomorrow :argh:

I really don't have much left for shopping. :) I need to finish up Stan's and Hannah's stockings but that's about it. For Stan I'm going to get some chocolate bars (I get those every year) and some cooking tongs, that will probably be enough to fill it in. For Hannah a small bag of cheetos, M&Ms, and a few hair accessories and I think she's done as well :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

The scan went great :) Ive been put back a few days at 10+6 today, due 29th June. Dates arent as far along as they like for certain measurements, as well as this one not co operating much so im back in 4 weeks for another scan :happydance: then another 4 weeks after that for the detailed one.

Things have changed since with Alex, aswell as now doing the detailed scan where before they didnt. They now have a dedicated homebirth team who im getting referred to :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay great news about the team AG! Glad the scan went well and that you get to see baby again in 4 weeks!

Our turn for a sleepless night here, Z won't go down. I hate teething!


----------



## Vickie

US went well :)

baby is a BOY! And measuring right on target 

I got my blood work redone today so hoping to get results in next week at some point and we'll go from there! 

I told the person taking my blood that I should earn frequent flyer miles as much as I've been there :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

ohh a boy, congrats :D


----------



## Eala

Congratulations on your boy, Vickie!! :D

Junebug - Teething sucks, doesn't it? Hope your little one has had better nights since.


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS ON TEAM BLUE!!! :dance::dance: That is exciting news!


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone :)

Good luck for your scan tomorrow snuggle! Will you be finding out the gender???

I'm hoping to convince hubby to get some of the boxes out of the garage today so I can start going through Hannah's old stuff :blush: I got a coupon in the mail for Carters and would like to go next weekend on payday to look for baby some stuff but it'd be nice to know what I have before we go :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

No. We are staying team yellow. I am excited but a bit nervous. Baby was measuring 3 days ahead at 14 weeks, but still only a 2lb weight gain (I lost 3 of the pounds I had put on last week). MS is lurking around again :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck with the scan, I understand the nervousness though mine is for different reasons. 

From the last pics I saw you have definitely expanded outwards even if you haven't put on weight

Let us know how it goes


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with your ultrasound snuggle!
I was nervous too, only gained 9-10 lbs so far this time which is less than the first time, and still able to buckle my pre-pregnancy trousers without a problem... Was worried baby would be small or low fluid, but nope. Everything is perfect and baby is actually plotting 1 week ahead of dates! Will be thinking of you, keep us posted!


----------



## snugglebot

Reposting from my journal: Just got back. I am pretty sure everything is fine. Nothing major anyways. She did spend a long long time on the heart though and was very quiet not explaining anything like she did the rest of the exam. Does anyone else remember how much time was spent looking at the heart? I assume it is normal and she was just trying to see how the blood flowed through.

Otherwise, baby looked healthy. Stuck his/her tongue out at us. Cheeky already

Placenta is in the right place - back wall, far from cervix (no troubles finding the cervix like the tech did with DS). All the organs and limbs are there. The abdominal measure 19w3, whereas the head and femur were in the 20w + mark. I will talk to the dr to get exact dates on those.

Unfortunately, the tech didn't think my dr would have the results by my appointment on thursday. Boo. Which means I won't know much until January some time. But I know no news is good news


----------



## snugglebot

ps here are my scan pictures:

Profile at 20 weeks. Baby has his/her mouth open
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7174/6502069755_24eacf0ea8_m.jpg

Blitzer's yoga pose
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7002/6502067657_302dcaf06a_m.jpg


----------



## Vickie

aww adorable pics snuggle!

My scan didn't take very long. I'm not sure how long she spent on the heart specifically though as she didn't narrate as she went along. I actually didn't see anything until the entire scan was over and than she showed us the limbs and heart and that it was a boy :( sorry that's not much help


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww what great pics! We have one of Zoë with feet over head too :cloud9: 

Sometimes it takes longer to get the 4 chamber view of the heart that they have to get due to baby's positioning. My tech had a hard time too and kept getting me to change positions. :hugs: Maybe your doc will have the results by Thursday! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## snugglebot

She made me hold my breath at one point. :shrug:


----------



## Eala

They took ages on the heart at Midgelet's anomaly scan. She was in a difficult position (we had to go back after our clinic appointment at get rescanned!) so they were finding it hard to get a look at everything they needed to. It was the one time when our tech was quiet too, she just said "I'm just trying to see everything" and left it at that. Try not to worry too much - it's an area where they like to be thorough :hugs:

My big exam is in 3 hours and I feel sick. Partly from lack of sleep, we had the worst night EVER with Roo and even though my darling hubby took the brunt of it, I'm still tired. Coffee it is - let's hope I don't get palpitations :dohh: :coffee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Eala :hugs: we had a rough night too but I don't have an exam to contend with! Good luck hun, hope it goes well!!!

Z's decided she doesn't like sleeping anymore. She's stopped napping even though she's exhausted (falls asleep in your arms) and at night she is really really hard to settle, wakes up often and we have to go in to comfort her more often than not... I'm pooped this morning :cry: I need to go to bed earlier!!!

20 weeks today!!!! :dance: Only 18 weeks left until C-section, man is this ever going by fast!!!


----------



## snugglebot

sorry to hear about the sleep whoas hitting your houses too. You have my full sympathy.

I resorted to having him pass out in front of cartoons on Sunday afternoon. I was so tired and so was he but he wouldn't nap. Despite only sleeping 8 hrs the night before.

Good luck with your scan Eala! I get palpitations too from coffee, chocolate and stress. I can usually drink 1-2 cups just find but anything more and I get flutters. Very annoying.


----------



## Eala

Well exam is done, thank goodness! I don't think my hand will ever be the same again, I'm just hoping I've written enough of the right stuff to pass. I *really* don't want a resit, as it wouldn't be till the summer when I think I'll be busy :blush:

Happy 20 weeks, Junebug!

Snugglebot - sometimes you just have to do what you have to do if you need a rest. Having a toddler is hard enough without being pregnant too. I think the word "shattered" will pretty much sum up my entire pregnancy :blush:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Eala hope that the exam went well

:( Sorry to hear sleep is still so bad over there Chantal. Happy 20 weeks :yipee:

I agree with Eala, sometimes we just do what we have to do to survive! 

not much happening here. OB's office called to confirm my appt. next week while I was out but Stan took the message. Still waiting on results from my blood test :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay for apt with OB and I hope your blood work is stable. Keep us posted!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

20 week bump, sorry pic is a bit blurry!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4415.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Eala

Fabby pic, Junebug! I have bump envy :rofl: Yours is all neat and lovely!

Vickie, hope you get your results soon :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

She slept through the night :dance: :dance: :dance:

LOL Eala, i have bump envy of your lovely third tri one :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

Junebug You look fab! What a change from last pic! Love it! Is it firm? It looks firm!

Mine still flabby :oops:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

It's firm for sure... Must be all those ab exercises I did to lose my mommy belly from the first time around! And yes, he definitely grew a lot in a week :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OH happy 20 weeks snuggle!!! Half way there already!


----------



## snugglebot

Junebug_CJ said:


> OH happy 20 weeks snuggle!!! Half way there already!

:rofl: Not quite. I am definitely going over due. Genetics determine that and I basically went 14 days + with DS. So at 21.5 I will say halfway there :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hmmmm I'm a geneticist and I'm not sure we can say that holds true! You never know!!!


----------



## snugglebot

I hope you are right. My mom was way overdue with all three.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Watch Blitzer surprise you and be here 2 weeks early! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

Happy 20 weeks snuggle!

Great bump pic Chantal!

Mine is definitely NOT hard :haha:


----------



## Eala

Happy 20 weeks snuggle!

Mine is most definitely not hard either :haha:


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone? :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya girls, sorry I have not been around for a while, life has been pretty hectic the past few weeks!

I ended up with an emergency scan a couple of weeks ago as I was bleeding, was terrified but we got a scan and saw our teeny little jellybean blob wriggling about with a strong heartbeat :) 

I wasn't allowed a photo as it was an emergency so boooo to that! But I do have my 12 week scan on the 29th so hopefully we will get some good pics at that one!

Then my gender scan mid Feb :yipee:

How have you all been? Everyone ready for Christmas? x


----------



## snowangel187

Hey Ladies!! Just wanted to stop in and say Hi!! Hope everybody is doing well.. Hope you guys have a great holiday! Still no BFP here....but hopefully soon.. <3


----------



## Arcanegirl

Tiiiired today! It was the works christmas party on Saturday, we were out untill 2am and im still trying to catch up :sleep:

I am almost certain I can feel movements now, only one or twice in a day but I feel a random "pop"

My bank paid me a nice refund for mis sold insurance :happydance: after some thinking were going to get a nice new tumble dryer ready for #2s washing! We can barely keep on top of it now :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Andrea glad that everything is okay. Good luck with your twelve week scan!

:hi: Snow, I hope you can join here soon :hugs:

A dryer sounds like a good idea to me AG! :) I couldn't live without mine :rofl: Stan has tried though


----------



## Arcanegirl

We have tried! We have a heated airer which has been fab but it does take a while to dry things. Its great for nappies!
I think this house is colder than the last one so were not getting clothes dry as quick just hanging them anymore and the washing is piling up.


----------



## snugglebot

taper, I am sorry to hear about the scare but relieved that everthing is fine.

Snow I hope we see you here VERY soon!

Arcane that is exciting about the movements :) Lots of fun.

I'm getting BH when Blitzer moves alot. Crazy!

I admit I am stressing a bit about handling a newborn with a toddler who won't nap at home. We are keeping DS in daycare for two months but after that he is home. Anyone have ideas on how to survive the sleep deprivation without "sleeping when baby sleeps"?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

snuggle I share your concern! If anyone has brilliant suggestions, I'm all ears!


----------



## Vickie

Sorry snuggle no real ideas here :hugs: I imagine Hannah will have dropped her nap by the time Rhys arrives but she's older so will be in school at least part of the time and a little better able to do some activities on her own (though she's not fond of it :rofl:)

heard back from the doc. Antibodies continue to rise. Will be consulting OB tomorrow but so far it shouldn't be an issue with this baby. It would be if we were to have any future children but I don't see that happening. 

Also found out I have a low lying placenta :wacko: Will speak to the OB about that tomorrow as well.

Otherwise baby looked really healthy on the US which was good to hear and is definitely a boy!


----------



## snugglebot

Glad they are keeping an eye on the antibodies. Hope they stay under control and your placenta moves up. Still lots of time for that to happen. 

Glad to hear baby is doing well! and I don't know if I said this yet but congrats on team blue! :dance:


----------



## modo

RE naps Bobby went through a sleep regression few months back and would not nap anymore. I just consistently put him down in bed everyday because he was tired. It was such a nightmare at first but after about a month his sleeping has majorly improved. 

I put him in bed and everytime he stood up I lay him back down. It was a nightmare he would cry and it took two hours but eventually he would lay down and I would stay in the room till he fell asleep. These day it takes him 20 mins and I leave when he is still awake but sleepy.


----------



## snugglebot

modo said:


> RE naps Bobby went through a sleep regression few months back and would not nap anymore. I just consistently put him down in bed everyday because he was tired. It was such a nightmare at first but after about a month his sleeping has majorly improved.
> 
> I put him in bed and everytime he stood up I lay him back down. It was a nightmare he would cry and it took two hours but eventually he would lay down and I would stay in the room till he fell asleep. These day it takes him 20 mins and I leave when he is still awake but sleepy.

Did he laugh or find it a game? DS does and it drives me bonkers!!!!

He also pulled his naptime antics in the middle of the night last night (and the other night as well) from 1-4am. I'm a zombie this morning :(


----------



## modo

Oh yes he played plenty of games. He would stand up and when I got up to lay him back down he would quickly lay down and giggle. I dealt with that by ignoring him and stayed seated. When he didn't get a reaction he stopped doing it.

He would do it at night as well. Consistency was the only way to deal with it. It really was almost two months before he started sleeping through again :( just when he figured out that he wasn't going to be taken out of his bed or get attention during bedtime that it stopped. I just kept telling myself that I wasn't leaving him alone to cry and I was teaching him to sleep again and that it wasn't mean. That helped a lot.


----------



## Vickie

:hi: All!

I hope you all are doing well? I'm sure everyone is having a hectic week thanks to Christmas coming up. :) What is everyone doing for Christmas??

It's been busy here! I had my doctors appointment with my OB yesterday and while I'm not keen on his bedside manner he is thorough which I liked. He said that the reaction of my blood to the Rh+ factor is probably just from the rhogam which is awesome news! I'll still be retested at 27 weeks and receive the rhogam again at that time. I also have to have another US done at 32 weeks because I have a low lying placenta and they want to make sure it moves up out of the way. Other than that it was pretty uneventful.


----------



## snugglebot

Glad to hear the dr is paying attention. Hope in a few weeks the placenta will be up where it should be!


----------



## Eala

Hi all, sorry I've not posted in ages :blush:

Had my growth scan today and all is well with the little one, so that's a weight off my mind :) I have put on 2lbs as well :dance: My haemoglobin and iron store levels have dropped again, so it's back on the whopping doses of iron for me :dohh:

Glad to hear that your OB appointment went well, Vickie, though it's a shame he doesn't have a better bedside manner :hugs:

Snuggle, sorry to hear you're still having sleep issues :( We seem to have just about cracked Roo's but that was only last night, and the exhaustion lingers!


----------



## Vickie

glad the growth scan went well Eala :happydance:

Sorry to hear about the iron though :( I'm hoping to avoid that stuff this time around :sick: Though I can't really complain, I only had to take it during third tri with Hannah


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay Eala, good news on the scan!

Vickie, sorry the doc doesn't have better bedside manner... I guess as long as he knows what he is doing, right?

Snuggle, the sleep issues persist here too. Sigh... :hugs: to you, hope it settles soon!!!

Here is my 21 week bump pic!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4418.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## snugglebot

awww love the bow!!! Your bump is so tight and proper! Mine is huge and flabby now! I will post a pic later tonight. Good job junebug though! I know it is from hard word. I haven't exercised hardly at all this pregnancy :nope: I was quite active with DS, swimming every other night and doing aerobics. Not this time... I can't get the energy.


----------



## snugglebot

21 weeks: https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7025/6552556323_a3330c1f04_m.jpg

Progression: https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7028/6552556001_fe9e077a40_b.jpg * I had to flip the picture to make it line up, and I know it isn't at the same angle as the other weeks. I used my iphone this time.


----------



## Eala

Flabby? :shock: I don't see "flabby"! Heck, I'm not brave enough to even do a "Shirt up" bump pic :haha:


----------



## modo

Gorgeous bump!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Definatley not flabby! Mine is still, no bump here :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

gorgeous bump progression!! 

I can only dream! LOL I wont get a bump until about 25 weeks :blush: Even then it will be flabby LOL!

I have my 12 week scan next week and said I would tell my work after that, but I don't know whether to or not , I'm nervous!

My boss is pretty useless, I am having to go in today and leave my bank details on her desk so I can get paid next week, she's still never asked for them, I've still not signed any contracts (she's been going to give me them for weeks!) 

So I am a little worried about telling them before anything is signed. I am hiding it well, I have had to lift a few heavy things but nothing major yet that I have thought I best ask for help so I am not _too_ worried about a risk assessment yet. and I could probably hide any bump till 25 weeks!

Any advice would be great! Never done it this way before, last time my boss was with me at work when I took my pregnancy test!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

claim a back injury next time you need to move something? Can very easily be done at the simplest of things!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

snuggle, GREAT bump! I don't see flabby either :hugs:

TJG, I agree with AC! Claim a lower back injury if the lifting is bothering you. Good luck with your ultrasound next week in case I can't log on before then!

Vickie, did the OB suggest modifying your exercise or stated everything is fine with the lower lying placenta?


----------



## Vickie

he said exercise is great but advised against ab exercises (crunches and sit ups)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Right, which you shouldnt do (unless modified) passed first tri! Good, I'm glad he encouraged it! :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

what time of day do you ladies get your workouts in? I struggle with the mornings as it is and evenings - when I did them prepregnancy - have me beat out. DS's bedtime routine isn't over until 8:30 or 9pm


----------



## Vickie

yeah :lol: but I didn't tell him I already knew that :rofl: 

Snuggle I usually workout around 2/2:30 (Hannah's down time for the day, I won't say nap because she won't always nap now :rofl:)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I do mine after my work day and after Z is in bed, i aim to be done at 8:30PM...


----------



## Vickie

Merry Christmas Eve everyone! :) I hope you all are having a fantastic day with your families


----------



## Arcanegirl

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Eala

Merry Christmas everyone :)


----------



## taperjeangirl

Merry Christmas girls!!


----------



## snugglebot

Merry Christmas!! Finley gave me a gift, he is napping in his playpen !!!


----------



## Vickie

:wohoo: Snuggle!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Merry Christmas ladies! Yay snuggle!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay for naps!

For Christmas day baby showed us its hearbeat finally! I had a random thought last night that if i could feel movements then i should use the doppler around that area....which was actually a bit higher than where I had been trying. Straightaway it was there! :cloud9:


----------



## modo

Merry Christmas girls :hugs:

ArcaneGirl: Glad you found baby's heartbeat :D

Snuggle: That's wonderful news :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Phew! Christmas day nearly over and done with. After Roo was ill for Christmas last year, we were really looking forward to this one... And she's ill again :dohh: We were up most of the night with her, so I'm running on pure adrenaline at the moment. We still had an ok-ish day but it was punctuated by periods of her being really difficult because she felt so rotten. She's asleep now and I'm just about at the point of trusting that she'll stay that way (hence allowing me to go to bed).

Looking forward to going to my parents tomorrow so that at least there will be 4 of us looking after her :blush:

I hope everyone else has had a really lovely Christmas :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Eala hope she feels better soon.

If it helps any Hannah was a bit err moody today as well :haha: Though if she's sick (I haven't really decided yet) it seems to be fairly minor so far. I hope you have a good day with your family tomorrow :)

:yipee: so exciting AG!!

We had a good day but I'm exhausted too :sleep: Santa stayed up to late putting stuff together and I drank way to much water before bedtime so was up half the night peeing :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I was up half the night too:sleep:

13+2 bump pic, and a messy bed :blush:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Baby%20number%202/efb050a7.jpg


----------



## Vickie

cute bump AG!!

Slept better last night, moved around a lot but seemed to go back to sleep pretty quickly


----------



## taperjeangirl

I thought I'd un-subscribed to this thread by accident it's been so quiet!

Hope you are all well and had a good Christmas?

I'm still having no luck with my doppler, very frustrating! But It's my 12 week scan tomorrow, hopefully everything is well and we can officially announce to the world! 

Not work though..... STILL no contract signed and I wont be telling them until there is! 

Trying to think of novel ways to announce our news to Facebook! :winkwink:


----------



## Arcanegirl

It has been quiet! Hopefully from everyone having a good time over the holidays :D
Have you been on at work for a contract? You could post a new thread and find out excuses to say why you need one sorted asap?


----------



## taperjeangirl

i haven't mentioned it again, I've only actually met my boss 3 times! Honestly, monkeys could run that place better. 

I've never seen anything like it before in my life!

Will start a thread, good idea!


----------



## modo

Eala: Hope Roo is feeling better!
AG: cute bump pic :)


----------



## Eala

Roo is much better now, thankfully! So nice to have her being her normal, chirpy self again :) 

Sorry I've not commented much, I am *so* tired right now. Even replying to posts can sometimes seem like a major effort :blush: I really need to update my own journal too :blush: 

Hope people have been getting some better sleep. If you figure it out, let me know what worked for you? I feel like I'm not sleeping for more than an hour at a time, and it's knackering :coffee:


----------



## Vickie

How did the scan go Andrea??

Sorry I've been MIA, Stan's off of work all week so we've been doing a lot of family activities and I've been using the time that he can watch Hannah to get some stuff done around the house that I've not had a chance to do :lol:

Hannah's sleep is going okay but I think hers is really just a new stage (she's realized we stay up later than her now and wants to stay up with us so tries to delay/negotiate it as long as she can :roll:)

We're really just having to be firm with her. We do "give" to an extent, she gets the extra hug/kiss she asks for, one of us will sit with her for five minutes before it's lights out, and we answer several questions before we tell her enough, oh and she usually wants one drink of water too :roll: All these are are delaying tactics but if we do those things it only takes about 10 extra minutes to get her down rather than an hour and a half of fighting :roll:


----------



## taperjeangirl

aw Vickie, Daisy went through that phase too! Thankfully it didn't last long :) 

The scan went great, apart from the baby jumping around so much that we could barely get a good picture! 
I think I am just destined to not see this baby clearly until birth!

I have booked my gender scan for the 28th January at 11am so hopefully it behaves for that and shows us what we need! 

I am a little miffed, at my scan I had my proper booking appointment afterwards, the mW said to me "and you are on the higher dose of folic acid?" 

To which I replied no, the pre booking app I had at 7 weeks the MW asked what MG i was taking, i told her 400, she said that was fine. 

Now I find out I should have been on 500 all along because of having a higher BMI and nobody told me :( 

Hopefully it hasn't caused any problems but we wont find out until the 20 week anomaly scan. 

anyway, a lighter note! Our wriggly baby who hates having it's picture taken!
https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/383912_10150564623490879_620555878_10962469_655344091_n.jpg


----------



## Vickie

awww <3 your wriggly baby 

Good luck with the gender scan! I hope baby cooperates :)

Any guesses??

Hannah's been having this phase for 3 weeks now :rofl: How much longer have I got :haha:

Anyone have anything fun planned for NYE?

We're not doing much :rofl: We have put away all the Christmas decs today and still need to clean :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Weve just this min put our decs away :lol:
Nothing much doing over here, ive been up since 5.45am for work on 4 hours broken sleep and my nose is acting super sensitive and runny, ive no idea if i can take my spray to calm it as i cant find the damn thing :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Can you remember the name of the spray, Kaz? Could look it up on the BNF to see if it'd be safe in pregnancy even if you found it. From my experience, pretty much anything except saline is contraindicated :dohh:

No plans for Hogmanay here, am absolutely shattered still and will probably be in bed before the Bells :blush: Quite glad I'm not out anywhere actually, the weather is filthy! I feel for anyone at a street party or anything tonight!

Hope your gender scan goes well in January, Andrea :hugs:

Vickie - hope Hannah gets past this phase quickly :hugs:


----------



## modo

happy new year !!!!!​


----------



## Vickie

Hope you feel better AG :hugs:

Eala I can almost guarantee I'll be in bed well before midnight :haha: 

Very tired here but we got a lot accomplished today and can relax tomorrow and Monday which will be nice :)


----------



## snowangel187

Happy healthy babies in the new year for everyone!! <3


----------



## snugglebot

Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## modo

Hope everyone is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

How is everyone doing?

The bank paid me my refund today :happydance: so im doing an online shopping spree for some bits we'llbe needing. Problem is ive no idea what we do need! :dohh:

For myself or for baby.....Alot of things are waiting untill we know the sex like clothes, bedding set and nappies. So im trying to figure out what i can get!
All ive thought of so far is a changing bag, I knew which one i liked so saved the website untill we had the money to get it.


----------



## Eala

AG - yay for the refund :) What changing bag are you looking at? :)

Not much to report here, I'm just bimbling along. Roo's room is nearly finished, I painted one side of the door today. Just the other side to do and bits of the frame and then that's all the painting. I've ordered some wall stickers from Ebay, and MIL also sent some up today. Maybe she's trying to redeem herself or something, but either way two packs are useful and two are a bit "Eh, great if Roo was newborn..." :dohh:

Here's a bump pic I took last week, so late 29/early 30 weeks. Sorry about the backlighting, it's not a great pic, but there we go!

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/13e91911.jpg

Need to do another one tomorrow (31 weeks). Just got my Uni timetable and I'm going to be busy! With the way things are going, I'll pretty much have about 3 days of mat leave before Midgelet arrives. Far cry from when I had Roo and had about 4 weeks off before she was due :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Busy weeks makes them go by faster :D

This is the bag ive bought https://www.amazon.co.uk/Okiedog-Lu...f=sr_1_2?s=baby&ie=UTF8&qid=1325694790&sr=1-2
Thankfuly Rob doesnt mind the purple :lol:


----------



## Eala

Pretty bag! :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

Ohhh I'm starting my mat leave as soon as is humanly possible! (April 22nd) 
I worked later last time and nearly killed myself ! 

Yay for bank refunds! We really need to get it done, might pay for our pram! 

I finally found baby's HB on the Doppler last night!! I was worried it was a bit slow, but googled and anything between 120 and 190 is normal so it's fine! It was129 BPM :) 

Old wives tales would say that means a girl for us :)


----------



## Vickie

Yay for finding a heartbeat! :yipee:

Great bump pic Eala!

Have fun shopping AG :lol:

I really didn't buy anything until we found out the sex. I think I was worried something was going to happen so I'd look but could never bring myself to buy. Which in the end is probably a good thing......

I've made up for it since though :blush: I took the kiddo to an indoor amusement park with a friend today (it's in a mall) and we hit up one of the kid's stores while we were there. It was having a sale and I came out with another outfit and a long sleeved onsie for Rhys :lol: And my friend bought him a sleeper :rofl: She's as bad as me!

I am finding that this pregnancy is flying by and I think a lot of it is because I'm so busy with Hannah. I plan to do classes with her right up until they end in mid-April and after that I'll probably drop two classes (she's in four now and four in the next session as well) and keep her in swim (which Stan can take her to in the evenings) and an art class that she loves. We have to leave the house at 3:30 for that one, Stan gets off at 4:30 and most class days he can probably watch Rhys while I take Hannah to class so I'm not having to drag them both out. That's the plan at least.......we'll see how it goes :lol:


----------



## Eala

Ooh I love the name you've picked, Vickie :) Very very nice! Goes beautifully with Hannah too :)

Andrea - really glad you found the HB, that's fantastic :) Midgelet's HB has tended to be on the slower side, and she's a girl, so maybe there is something in these old wives tales ;)

I would start mat leave sooner if I could... Someone who is due 4 days before me has actually finished up already. But I won't get *that* long off, really, as I have placements to make up and so on. So going right up until the week before means that I get pretty much all the theory done, and just have placements. Also means I get as long as possible actually with the baby. Just one of those things :(


----------



## modo

AG: Yay for the bank refund! Really like the bag as well!

TJG: Glad you found the HB :cloud9:

Eala: Sorry you have to take mat leave late :( 

Love the name Rhys Vickie. It's one of the names that runs in my DH's family but we won't be using it if we have a boy as there is already a Rhys in this generation. It's a really lovely name :)


----------



## Vickie

thanks everyone!

My family and Stan's family are all giving us :huh: looks over the name :shrug: but it's still the only boys name we can agree on :rofl: and I'm stubborn so they'll get used to it ;)

how is everyone doing??


----------



## taperjeangirl

all good here :) Is it a common name over there Vickie with it being Welsh? I love it :) 

Dislike how families think they get a say in the naming! OH's mother didn't like Daisy's name, made me want to use it more :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

Not as common no and they seem to think that it's a weird spelling :rofl: I keep trying to tell them it is not THAT uncommon and it's a normal spelling but whatever :haha:

It goes well with our middle name (Patrick--named after my stepdad). 

So okay a half-Chinese kid will have a Welsh/Irish/Chinese name :haha: I still like it and Stan likes it and that's pretty much all that matters :smug: :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I agree Vickie :thumbup:


----------



## taperjeangirl

exactly!


----------



## Vickie

boys names are SO hard. We easily agreed on several girls names but never agreed on one when I was pregnant with Hannah and this is literally the only one we can agree on now :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

we still haven't agreed on a boys name! We are pretty much there on a girls name, but SO much to choose from it could well change!


----------



## modo

We both love one girls name which we would def use if Beany is a girls and we have a list of boys names that we like. Go for the name you like and everyone will love it when Rhys is born :)


----------



## Eala

Last time we found a boy's name really difficult, but the girl's name was _always_ what Roo was named. This time... We actually had a boy's name long before a girl's name. It had me convinced that Midgelet was a boy, as it was the total reverse of what happened with Roo. The boy's name "fitted" without a hitch, whereas we just couldn't agree on anything girly.

In fact, we only recently really settled on a full name (first and middle), and even then, it's not the name I thought she'd have :haha: Both Tubbs and I are very happy with it though, so all we have to do is wait and see if it suits her when she is here :)


----------



## Vickie

Funny how some people find one or the other harder isn't it? 

For girls we liked Ema or Paige. 

There were several boys names I liked that Stan did not and vice versa :haha: A few names we couldn't use because family members have similar/same names even though we both liked them etc. 

Oh well name is pretty much settled now. I don't see us changing it :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

I think it is a lovely name Vicki! I really do. We have a few options ourselves but won't pick until we see baby since we aren't absolute on many of them yet.

A friend of mine just had a baby boy, and 2 weeks in they still can't agree on a name :shock: Definitely don't want to be in their shoes! Eek!!!


----------



## Vickie

How is everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

24 weeks today :dance:
BUT losing my sis as a nanny as Vickie knows, we're interviewing a new potential one on Saturday...
How are you Vickie, over your cold?


----------



## Vickie

not completely. It's not a bad cold though. For the most part I feel pretty good, just a bit of a runny nose. :) Thanks for asking.

Happy 24 weeks! :yipee:

:hugs: Good luck with the interview on Saturday


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck with the interview :hugs:
Doing pretty good over here, definatley have movements now :D
I had a scan yesterday and all was good, the scanner did attempt to see the sex but the postion wasnt right to see anything properly, we'll ask again at the next scan in 4 weeks :D


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Been puking now for 2 days in a row. I don't get it: no nausea, no vomiting, feeling great up until 24 weeks? Weird... Checked my blood pressure this morning as soon as I came into the office and it's fine. I hope it's just stress from everything on my plate :nope:

Yay for movement and a good scan Arcanegirl :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

glad the scan went well AG! :) 

:hugs: Chantal I hope you feel better soon.

I have found that all of a sudden I'm getting heartburn :wacko: It was really bad Sunday--all Saturday night and still had it when I went to bed on Sunday :dohh: I had a bit last night (middle of the night) but I propped my head up with more pillows and that helped immensely


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I've started taking Zantac at bed time for the heart-burn. Still need 2 pillows to not be lying flat, but I slept 7 hours straight without waking up once last night!!!


----------



## modo

Oops


----------



## modo

CJ: good luck with the interviews and hope you feel better. :hugs:

AG: yay for movement! Isn't it great when it starts? I loved that I knew what it was straight away this time as with Bobby I wasn't sure till 18 weeks. I was in hOspital when it started at 16 weeks and it was very reassuring :) hope you find out the gender at the. next scan :hugs: sorry you didn't get to find out at this one.

Vickie: hope the heartburn gets better :hugs: glad you found a position that helps.


----------



## snugglebot

heart burn found me too!! and I think I have SPD too!! :shock: I didn't get that until way late in the third tri. I can barely walk now. My next prenatal is on Friday. Will be asking some questions because it is next to impossible to lift my stubborn toddler at the moment.

Junebug super bummer about the vomiting. Hope it is a short term thing. How'd the interview go?

AG - great news on the scan and movements :dance: So exciting! 

I haven't used my doppler in weeks because of movements. I'm actually returning it now to a friend I borrowed it from because I feel so good about this pregnancy.

We bought our infant bucket seat (we borrowed one for DS so needed one for this baby). We have names picked out (2 for each gender, and will wait until we meet baby before finalizing). Bought my first outfit for baby and a bunch of nursing supplies. 

:dance: Countdown is on!


----------



## Vickie

I find the movements very reassuring as well :hugs:

It sounds like you are starting to get organized snuggle!

We're going to head to a baby store next time we have a car (it's our anniversary and a friend is taking--or attempting to take--Hannah for the night so we thought we'd drop her off, hit the store, go out to eat and maybe to the movies on our own!!) It'll be easier to shop and look around with a cranky 3 year old in the store :lol:


----------



## Eala

Junebug, sorry to hear about the vomiting :( That sounds awful, I hope it passes soon! Hope the interview goes well too :)

Vickie - Hope your friend manages to take Hannah so you can have a toddler-free shopping trip (and meal and movie!) :)

snugglebot - Yay for buying stuff! You sound like you are getting super organised. In fact, you might be more organised than I am, and I've only got 8 weeks to go :haha:

AG - hurrah for a good scan and movements :D Fingers crossed that baby is more cooperative at the next scan :)

I totally hear you all about heartburn. I'm having horrendous acid reflux at the moment, and the first doctor's appointment I could get was for 27th January! :dohh: Luckily I'm seeing the midwife next week, so I am just plodding on with milk and Gaviscon by the bucketload at the moment.

I've had some kind of horrible viral infection for a few days, so have been quite quiet :blush: I'm only just starting to feel a bit better today, but I still need to take regular painkillers or I just feel lousy again. It's not a cold, exactly, as I've no nasal congestion. My sinuses are definitely bad, but I have chronic sinusitis, so that's hardly a surprise. Not exactly great timing, as I've had so much to do this week. Have managed some of it, but there's still Uni work which I'd *really* wanted out the way, and I've just not been able to focus on it. Ah well. Trying to focus on the fact that I'm starting to feel better. Positives and all that! :)


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I hope you feel better soon Eala. It's miserable to be sick when you have so much that needs to get done :(

I think Hannah will be fine during the day part of staying with my friend, but she's never had anyone put her to bed but me or Stan so I don't know that night time is going to go well :rofl:


----------



## Eala

The novelty of it all might head off any "Where are Mummy and Daddy?!" issues :)


----------



## Vickie

she'll probably be fine and it'll be me who is the nervous wreck :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies!! Stopping in to say hi! :) Vickie love the name!! Sorry for the heartburn and sickness you gals are going through..

I've just started feeling better after two rounds of antibiotics and being sick since Thanksgiving. :( Soo haven't been TTC because of the meds/being sick... AF should be here by the weekend and I'm feeling confident I'll have my BFP early 2012..

Currently fighting with DD who claims that "Cleaning my room makes me want to throw up" :rofl: 

:flower:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Snow! Sounds familiar

Hannah wanted me to play the throw up game yesterday :sick: I refused :rofl: no idea where she gets these things

glad you are feeling better :hugs:

sending lots of baby :dust: your way


----------



## Arcanegirl

16 weeks, jsut squeezing into work trousers :lol:

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/ee9ac16f.jpg


----------



## Eala

Lovely bump! And pic! I have body envy :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awww lovely bump AG!!!
Still working on my talk that I'm giving at noon :dohh: AND I have have 3 patients to see in clinic beforehand. Luckily I have 2 residents with me this morning who can see the patients and review with me... Argh, can't wait to get this over with!


----------



## snugglebot

good luck!!!

I put my pants on backwards and didn't notice until after I had been at work for a few hours. Good thing my shirt was long to hide my zipper that was on my ass!!! :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:rofl: Wasn't that uncomfortable?? LOLLLLLLLLLLL
It went great! Phew. One down, another to go before mat leave (March).


----------



## snugglebot

I have no idea why I didn't really notice. The front and back pockets are the same style, that is part of it, but the fake zipper should have been noticeable and yes it was digging in.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Oh Snuggle :rofl: That gave me a laugh :haha:

Great bump pic AG! :) you look fantastic 

:hugs: Chantal glad that the talk went well :)


----------



## Vickie

24 weeks :yipee:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wahoo! :D


----------



## modo

Yay Vickie :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Woohoo for 24 weeks, Vickie!! :dance:

Junebug - glad the talk went well :D

Snuggle... I actually don't know what to say :blush: :haha:


----------



## Vickie

Thanks everyone :)

Are you feeling any better Eala?

How is everyone else?

When is your scan next week AG??


----------



## Arcanegirl

Pretty good here still, though im still not learning that I "need" to keep eating little and often or ill get sick :dohh:
My scan is on Wednesday :D


----------



## Vickie

so any guesses for boy/girl?

I'm going to say boy for you AG :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, hope you all had a nice weekend!

Things were hectic here, DH was "visiting" and we got a lot done to prep Z's big girl room. Sleep seems to be back on track, thankfully. So now I can contemplate exercising again.

Woke up this morning with really really bad lower back pain :cry: I booked an urgent massage at noon today. I hope it's just from the lifting I've been doing and that I won't have this the remaining 13 weeks...


----------



## Vickie

how did your massage go? Feeling better? :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yes it helped, I got in trouble for doing everything that I'm doing though :blush: I'll still try to work out tonight, hoping that it'll help even more. Worse come to worse I'll take Tylenol this afternoon... Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

:hugs: my lower back is super sore too. Lots of limping in my walk. Dr recommended lots of heat and massage too. I do find it helps


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: You should ask for help if you need it. You don't want to keep having this pain for the remainder of your pregnancy.

:hugs: Snuggle sorry you're having back pain as well :(

are heating pads on a low setting okay to use?

and anyone know why they say only 7 tums for pregnant women :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

There are warnings all over my back/heat massager but I don't care. Dr told me heat do heat it is


----------



## Vickie

Oh I was just wondering because my lower back is sore today and I was thinking about using my heating pad :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I can't work out as planned, so sore still :-( So hot bath, then I'm heating my bean bag in the microwave to rest up on while I watch TV shows and knit... Ughhhhh, this better improve soon!

Vickie I am planning on doing those 4 work-outs between tomorrow and Sunday. My work-out week starts on Mondays, and tonight is a miss :-(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I had my apt this morning:

Good news: baby measuring at 25 weeks bang on (25 weeks today :dance). Blood pressure normal.

Bad news: back pain is just as bad as yesterday AND blood in my urine on dipstick. So more urine and blood tests, urgent kidney ultrasound to rule-out stones or tumours :-(

I feel like crap. I'm really upset about my sister leaving me in a lurch. I'm terrified of being alone in evenings/nights/weekends now until my mom comes April 17th... Been crying on and off all morning.

To top it all off, got hit by a patient I was trying to examine: a 20 year old big girl. Threatened to charge her with assault and call cops if she didn't calm down :wacko: 

Can I just hibernate for the rest of this pregnancy? Please??


----------



## snugglebot

Oh my gosh!!! I hope results come back ok


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Chantal, I hope the results come back okay and your back pain eases off


----------



## Vickie

and good luck with your scan tomorrow AG! I hope baby cooperates. What time is the scan? :lol: So I can know whether to expect a message waiting for me when I get up in the morning ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Lucky for you...6.20pm, you dont need to wait all day for me to tell you :haha:

:hugs: Junebug


----------



## Vickie

hmm so I'll be expecting to hear something by the time I get back downstairs from putting the kiddo down for her nap :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with your scan AG!!!


----------



## modo

Anyone have any advice about getting through the scone molars? Bobby has been waking every night and I really am going crazy. :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Modo, ibuprofen worked wonders for us at bedtime but she did need a dose 6-8 hours later as well... We're just getting back on track for sleeping now!

Edit: here is my 25 week bump pic. Cheers me up after a day like I had today to look at baby from a different angle :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4435.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## modo

Lovely bump CJ :D


----------



## Vickie

Molars were awful!

As Chantal said we found Ibuprofen worked best for Hannah (Tylenol/Paracetemol did nothing for molars).

We also had an amber teething necklace which helped some but Hannah was just a bad teether......


Great bump pic Chantal! :)

Good luck today AG! :yipee: I can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Oh good luck AG!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Good luck!!! :dance:

junebug how are you doing?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Pain less severe today, still need to find time to go have my blood and urine tests done. My week has been crazy at work :-(


----------



## snugglebot

take care of yourself


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL I know, apparently docs make the worse patients, and here I am, demonstrating why that saying exists :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Hope you can get the tests done today. You really need to take care of yourself


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks for scolding me ladies, I will go this afternoon and make my rounds wait :blush:


----------



## Vickie

glad you are taking care of yourself :hugs: It's important


----------



## modo

I agree CJ!


----------



## snowangel187

Ladies I have a question... When u conceived #2, did u have the cramping and stretching feeling that happens with number 1 and if u did was it the same and when did it start.. I'm currently cd33 which isn't exactly way out of the norm, but I'm having no af type of cramps or anything.. I'm not necessarily expecting a bfp, but it is certainly making me think.. I tested with a freebie a few days ago, but when I looked up the test it was 100miu so obviously bfn.. I bought some frers but prob won't test til Monday-ish.. just wondering what u guys experienced and if it was the same for you all...

How is everybody?? 

Thanks guys! :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Snow i had some cramping starting at 6DPO with #2 and was convinced AF was on the way although that is reaaly much earlier than normal for me! I don!t think absence of cramping means no implantation is occuring though!


----------



## Vickie

I had a lot of mild cramping before my BFP as well :)

Good luck!


----------



## snugglebot

Snow I didn't get cramps like I did with #1. DS gave me mega cramps and stomach pains almost my whole pregnancy. I rarely had them (get them) with this one. Every time is different.

:dust: I hope you get to join us here in a few short days!! :dance:


----------



## snowangel187

Thanks ladies!! This cycle is really throwing me for a loop. I guess I will know either way in a few days... Hopefully! :coffee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hi: How is everyone?

Things have been hectic here! Hannah has officially stopped napping. She still has quiet time in her room but it's less than what she was napping (which is fine) but by the time I get my workout in and shoot off a few emails/deal with a few forum issues it seems like all my free time is gone. I can't complain though! She lasted longer than most other kids her age group did :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL you're lucky, looks like mine will drop naps before she turns 2! Great timing for a newborn :dohh:

Ladies, I started a journal, you're welcome to stalk, it's in my siggy :flower:

Hope everyone is doing great! I'm officially diagnosed with SPD as a cause for my groin, hip and back pain :cry: Still have 11 weeks to go of full-time work :-( I have an apt with the chiro tomorrow, hope it helps!!!


----------



## snugglebot

June bug I am glad it wasn't some of the more serious infections they were testing you for but SPD is not nice either. I have some bad back pelvic pain but it comes and goes enough I don't think it is SPD. I can still go on the elliptical. 

I take it no more exercise for you? SPD gets worse with activity most times doesn't it? 

Hope your LO doesn't drop the nap. I know I was petrified of it happening but thank heavens discovered the miracle of the playpen and got him back on track. He now sleeps in his big boy bed again at nap time. I also rock him for awhile before he goes to bed - both bedtime and naptime and that is helping LOADS. The letting him play until he was tired stopped working for us.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies just wanted to let u now I got af late Monday, glad the limbo is over and ready for this next cycle... 

Y'all are lucky ur kiddos still take naps my dd fave up naps when I weaned her from nursing at 17months.. and on top of no naps she is a night owl... Wide awake til 10-11 at night.


----------



## modo

Snowangel: good luck with this cycle :hugs:

CJ: Sorry you have spd :( Can you not leave any earlier?

Vickie: I hope Bobby naps for as long as Hannah did!

Snow: Rocking never worked with Bobby as it just seemed to make him more agitated. He just seems to need me to be in the room with him till he falls asleep. This LO however, I think, will like the rocking chair. We keep it in Bobby's room and whenever I rock in it Beany stops wriggling and I assume goes to sleep :cloud9:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: snow, hope next cycle is yours!

Yup snuggle, exercise is a definite no-no with SPD :-(. There go my plans to stay healthy and in shape...

Modo i have no sick leave or disability insurance as a physician, if i go off work my family will have no income as DH is a student again... No choice but to lug on :cry:


----------



## modo

I am sorry to hear that CJ :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Chantal, I hope that the physio helps with the pain.

I was really lucky Hannah napped as long as she did, no denying that :lol:

Still trying to work out our new day schedule though.

:hugs: Snow sorry to hear the witch got you


----------



## snugglebot

junebug you don't qualify for sick leave under EI in canada? I'm surprised. It isn't great pay but it would be something.

So sorry snow about the AF :( I hope you get your valentines BFP :hug:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Nope I don't get EI. I'm a self-employed physician. If I were a salaried physician I would...


----------



## snugglebot

sigh. that is too bad. So no mat leave EI either. ugh.

You might need to siphon off a bit of your paycheck each week from this point on in case you do have to go off early. Atleast you will have a little nest egg to deal with. I can't imagine being in that kind of pain and having to be on my feet dealing with patients each day :(


----------



## Junebug_CJ

We do have some savings, they were to put as a lump sum payment on the mortgage. That may have to wait if I do need to go off earlier than anticipated... And the savings were also to cover my mat leave, as I don't get EI for that either. So if I need to go into my savings early, it'll mean a shorter mat leave (6-7 months rather than 9 months).


----------



## snugglebot

So yesterday afternoon (ironically after I had a generous helping of a coworker's birthday cake at the office), my Dr called to say I had a high result in my glucose challenge test so had to do the fasting one. So I did that this morning. I hope the results come back as fast as the challenge one did (one night! Dr called me at work the next morning and had the requisition ready for me in a matter of hours!). I really want to know. My DS was 10 lbs 1 oz and had urate crystals in his diapers for 2 months, and went from off the charts to the 12 percentile in a matter of months proving he was artificially big for his stature and I always wondered if I had undiagnosed GD with him. 

I don't want GD but at the same time I think it would bring me so much peace to know that might have been the explanation for those first few stressful months with my DS. :shrug:

anyways, the tech took a prick test for my fasting level, and it came back 5.2 which is the top number of normal from what I have googled (I snooped to see the number she was writing down next to me). I obviously don't know what my blood fast, and two hourly interval blood results are. 

We shall see....


----------



## snugglebot

repost from my journal :dance:



> I JUST FELT A LIMB!!!! OMG I forgot how cool that is to feel a foot or hand or elbow rub across my fingers as baby rolls in my tummy!!! Blitzer is such a quiet baby, it is mostly just "inside" pops and rumbles, with the odd day where I get to feel things from the outside.
> 
> But just a few minutes ago, B was moving pretty good after eating a banana, so I pressed my fingers down where the activity was happening and swipe! Felt a solid tiny limb move across my finger tips!!
> 
> So cool since I swear just last night I was dreaming of having that experience!


----------



## Vickie

good luck getting the results quickly snuggle :hugs:

I have my test in a couple of weeks......

That's awesome that you felt a limb!! 

Any thoughts on whether you're having a boy/girl? :)


----------



## snugglebot

My dr called me in the evening (like a 5 hr turn around on the test!!) and all is normal :dance:

I don't know what gender the baby is, but I can't help but wonder girl since I have gained half the amount of weight I did with baby #1. :shrug: We shall see :D


----------



## Eala

Sorry I've not posted in ages :blush: I have practically zero energy at the moment, so I do a lot of reading and running :blush: I'll try and do better!

CJ - sorry to hear you're having such a rotten time with SPD :( I have it too, so I appreciate how much it sucks. Really hoping the physio can help. Mine gave me a super-sexy (not) support belt for when I'm going to be on my feet/walking a lot, and it has helped a bit. She also found that I had displaced my sacro-illiac joint which was causing me excruciating back pain, and she managed to pop it back into the correct position which made a tremendous difference.

Snuggle - that's great that you had a negative test result, brilliant news :) Also feeling a limb is so cool!

Snow, sorry to hear that the witch got you :hugs:


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hey girls sorry too I've not been posting a lot! 

I honestly have no idea where my days/weeks are going!

Nothing really to report ...... gender scan tomorrow though! Eeek! Hope baby cooperates !


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: That's fantastic news snuggle!

:hugs: Eala, you're getting close now!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Andrea!! :happydance: I hope LO cooperates!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Great news snuggle! I passed my glucose challenge test last week too, was soooo relieved!

Eala wow 34 weeks already! I hope the rest flies by, I know that's easier said than done with the pain :hugs:

Good luck with the scan Andrea, keep us posted!!!


----------



## Vickie

Glad you passed the glucose test as well Chantal! :)

I have mine next week....

Andrea you never updated us! :sulk: Good thing I have you on fb :haha:

things here are going well :) Had a really busy but good weekend


----------



## Arcanegirl

Boys are taking over ;)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY, congrats on team blue AG!!!!

SPD much better! Am now a chiro and acupuncture convert :blush:


----------



## Vickie

it does seem that there are a lot of blue bumps going around lately!


----------



## modo

I wonder what mine is?!! Few more months to find out :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

Nobody will guess blue for my bump this time around


----------



## modo

Same here snuggle everyone I know IRL is guessing girl :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi ladies, pointless post, but I've made it to third tri!!! :dance: So relieved to have hit 27 weeks...

I'm starving. Kidney ultrasound at 1 PM and I've been fasting. If they're running late I'll chew someone's head off :grr:


----------



## modo

Yay for 27 weeks CJ! I can't believe I am going to be 24 weeks on Saturday, I'll be in third tri soon and have no idea where the time went :shock: Hope you get something to eat soon hon :hugs: Hunger is painful when you are pregnant :(


----------



## snugglebot

Congrats on third tri June bug!!! Vicki and I are tomorrow :shock:

Good luck with the U.S.

I had some pretty uncomfy BH for a bit last night after dealing with DS middle of the night tantrums. Still lots this morning but not early labour, I know that. Must drink more water though I think.


----------



## Vickie

Congrats on third tri Chantal! :yipee: I hope you didn't have to wait to long for the kidney US :hugs:

I'm guessing pink for both of you! Only because we need to even the thread out a bit :haha:

:hugs: Sorry to hear about the BH snuggle, hope they go away today!


----------



## taperjeangirl

hehe sorry Vickie! My head is not my own during working hours! 

We have another blue bump here! I'm STILL in shock about it all !! :) 

Hope you are all well! x


----------



## snugglebot

oh Vicki you had your dates changed didn't you? Or am I confusing someone else who has the same EDD of May 2nd as me? preggo brain is hitting me HARD these days.

Forgetting my purse at the daycare, taking my DS's shoes off, only to put them back on instead of his winter boots at the end of the day and not noticing, putting my pants on backwards in the morning and not noticing until I get to work :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

hmmm they haven't changed in a long time but there were issues with my EDD early on (since I got pregnant straight off the pill). Scans say EDD is May 6th though so I've been going by that since 7ish weeks :)


----------



## snugglebot

:dohh:


----------



## Eala

We definitely need more team pink, Midgelet is out-numbered over here :haha:

Congrats to everyone reaching 3rd trimester over the next few days - where has the time gone!? :shock: 

I'm 35 weeks tomorrow, and the whole "5 weeks to go!" thing is making me panic a bit. I've got 4 bags of stuff sat down in the kitchen, just waiting for Roo's nappies to finish so I can start washing Midgelet's stuff. Then I have two boxes and a bag of clothes in the nursery to put away (all newborn/up to 1 month/0-3 stuff) which my Mum has bought - at least that is washed though, saves me doing it :haha: I bought bits and pieces for my hospital bag this week, toiletries and the like.

Snuggle - hope the BH settled down :hugs:

Junebug - fingers crossed they didn't keep you waiting for too long, and that the US was fine :)


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I keep telling Stan we only have three months left we gotta get things done :rofl: could be nesting setting in early or just me being anal retentive? We stay SO busy though that it's hard to find time to go through stuff. And I have piles of baby stuff in my room and downstairs in the office that needs to be sorted, washed, etc.


----------



## Eala

I was sooooo organised last time! Heck, I even labelled the drawers as to what was in them :blush: This time I'm all "oh, we have time, we have time" and then when I go "Oh crap, we have 5 weeks, and I'm still in classes for 4 of them!" I hit panic stations :haha:

I don't know if it's just that really, we know that things will kinda tick over whether we're super organised or not :haha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay congrats on blue bump TJG!!!!

Eala, wow 5 weeks to go! How exciting!

They didn't make me wait long for the ultrasound but imaged me for 1 hour :shock: I didn't get to eat until 2 PM. That was NOT fun. I hope there is no more fasting involved during this pregnancy!!! Got the results yesterday, everything is looking normal. It appears the blood in my urine is just due to changes in kidney filtration associated with pregnancy, and that the pain is purely musculoskeletal. Luckily, with the acupuncture and chiropractor treatments, I am now 90% pain free and feeling much more positive about being able to work until I hit 37 weeks!!!! I'm so so so relieved...

Tomorrow we are interviewing (my sister, Zoë and me) a potential nanny: she sounds very interested and comes highly recommended. Fingers crossed it works out!


----------



## snugglebot

excellent news Junebug! 

Congrats taperjean on team blue!!! :dance:

My BH were pretty strong all day yesterday, but DS STTN last night and I feel way better today. None at all yet :dance: Must have been really tired. 

I've got to get organized too. I did manage to pull all the newborn clothes and gear out from the shelves in our crawlspace but DH sitll needs to bring them upstairs so I can properly sort through them and wash whatever I need. (The crawlspace isn't very big and I can't see or do much down there, plus its a ladder to get up and down so I don't plan on lifting anything myself up those rungs) Hopefully he gets to it this weekend, because I really don't want to wait until the end to do it. 

I was so uncomfy last time and not wanting to move much that I want to get as much as I Can done now before my mobility is crap.

Third tri begins today here! :dance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

YAY Congrats on third tri snuggle! :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: Congrats on third tri!

I'm really uncomfy today as well. I think it's just his position (he's riding high) coupled with my cold though. I hope that it gets better because I still have several weeks to go :rofl:

Good luck getting organized Eala! I am so freaking anal and I stress out if things don't get done when I think they should be (poor hubby), not sure I could leave it to 5 weeks :blush:


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone feeling?

Eala you are getting close!! :yipee:

Things are going pretty good here. I'm getting over a nasty little bug so we've been spending lots more time at home than usual :haha: And I've not been able to workout at all because of it. Hoping to start back up next week though as I seem to have finally turned the corner for the better. 

3D US next Friday! :yipee: And a doctors appointment as well. 

I had my GD test this past Tuesday and am going this coming Tuesday to get my rhogam shot (a great Valentine's day present :haha:)


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies starting yet another 2ww today.. hoping this cycle is it otherwise I may take off the next two months as I don't want a Thanksgiving or Christmas due date... As it is this cycle I will have a Halloween due date. Don't want LO to have to share a bday with a holiday... 

Geez there are lots of blue bumps huh? Hope everyone is doing well.. :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Good luck snow!! 

:dust:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck snow :hugs:

All good over here, detailed scan was on Weds just gone and everything looks great. We do need to go back as there was one shot the scanner couldn't get though she did reassure that everything looks perfect, its just a picture shot she needs to get and this little boy wouldn't move off his back to get it!

I've had my work shifts changed for weekends thank god! I was working until 9pm Friday night to then be back in 7am Saturday morning and the tiredness from it was awful! I was just about managing pre pregnancy and Alex but he past couple months I've really been struggling with it and sending Alex to his grannies Sat-Mon to be able to catch up.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hey girls! 

Good luck snow, eala you are close, much closer than i thought LOL!

I'm just a big moan fest at the moment, if I can moan about it I will! 

BP has been going up and down lately, I am totally blaming work stress, cannot wait to finish !

We've finally made a start with buying things for this boy, still struggling a bit to find stuff I like though :winkwink:

No name as yet, but still plenty time! (I'll still be saying that after he's born)

Next app is my 20 week scan, well it will be 21 weeks on 2nd March, the scan I always dread!

Hope you are all doing good!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Andrea, when can you finish work?

I really can't justify any more clothes purchases with all that's been given to us :blush: doesn't stop me though :rofl:

There are a couple of bigger items I still need to pick up that I'd ideally like done by March but probably looking at April instead


----------



## taperjeangirl

****


----------



## snugglebot

Snow- Gosh I hope this is it for you!!! :dust::dust::dust: 


Arcane - great news about the scan!!

taper - sorry to hear about the bp and stress. Sounds like you need a rest. Hope things settle.

Quick update from me:

I'm measuring 3 weeks behind (25 w when I'm 28w). Last appt (24 w) I was measuring 1 week behind so only a 2cm growth in 4 weeks. Dr isn't worried enough to order an ultrasound yet since my 20 week ultrasound had Blitzer measuring 20 weeks and baby is moving, plus my weight gain is picking up (I'm at 15lb gain now from my lowest weight - not prebfp since I lost weight in first tri). 

She thinks the small dates might be because maybe baby bum isnt' up yet. (transverse or breech) She will watch for it at the next appt (3 weeks from now, but I might try and get an appt at 2 weeks for peace of mind). If growth is still behind or worse, she will book an ultrasound just to make sure. 

Any of you finding you are measuring smaller this time around? I am just wondering if my pelvis is deeper because of my stretched out body.


----------



## Eala

I'm measuring 33 weeks at 36 weeks, but my midwife really isn't concerned. She said fundal height etc can be so innaccurate, and given the weight of my last child at birth(7lbs 1.5ozs), it's not like I have a history of big babies ;) Also my own weight loss will have effected things, apparently.

Sorry I've not updated in ages :blush: I've got 2 weeks of Uni left, and I'm seriously counting down the days :blush: I'm on crutches now for my SPD, pretty much just to make sure that I can manage these last 2 weeks of classes. My elective c-section is booked, but we're keeping the date mostly secret ;) I've got my pre-op assessment in a few weeks - it's all getting very real and a bit scary now!

Hoping everyone else is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

You are very close eala!

I measured 1w behind with DS for a lot of the pregnancy and he was a 10lber so hopefully it's just my pelvis.


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle

As far as I know my measurements have all been about on target for me though I was ahead at one point in time the last time I went in I had apparently gone down a bit and was measuring more on target? :shrug:

Hard not to worry though!

Good luck Eala!! :yipee:


----------



## snugglebot

Yeah I think the fact the difference didn't stay the same either is what's stressing me. Being behind is one thing but not keeping up even is another. But it is only one measurement so next appt should help. DS only gave me 5hrs of sleep (2+3 hr intervals) so I'm exhausted. DH is in a terrible mood too. Hate having to deal with two crabby boys when all I want to do is sleep


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: snuggle I hear you! I'm still the one getting up with Z during the night as DH preps classes until midnight and has to get up at 6AM for his commute to school... She's teething so I've been up with her 1-2 hours per night for the last 2 weeks, plus having a hard time going back to sleep because I've been sick for 2 weeks :-( Trying to get to bed by 9PM at the latest but there is so much to do!

I'm measuring right on target and gained 19 lbs so far...

Ughhhh, feeling icky and stressed with work and life, won't go into it here, all out in my journal.

Snow! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Eala you're getting so close!!! I feel like 10 weeks is going to zip by myself...

I still haven't bought any new clothes for this little guy... I honestly have a lot of unisex stuff I can use from newborn to 3 months so can't justify buying anything, especially with DH being a student right now. We were given quite a few 3 months - 12 months stuff and more may be coming if my friend (expecting #3) finds out she's having a girl this time...

Hope everyone is doing great!!!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle and Chantal, sorry to hear you aren't getting much sleep


----------



## Eala

Sorry to hear you've not been getting a lot of sleep, Junebug and Snuggle :( I've been counting my blessings that Roo got over her "I will not sleep!" phase. I'm so shattered at the moment, I couldn't imagine doing it on less sleep. I hope your older ones settle down soon and you're able to get more of a rest at night :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

^unfortunately the I will not sleep phase seems to come back around Hannah's age group :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

Well after doing a bit of digging, I think the real cause for my small fundal height is baby is likely lying transversely. All the signs fit. I don't get any movement above my belly button. Can't feel a head or bum and of course, I'm otherwise quite large so I bet it is just horizontally measuring. I also didn't have the greatest abs going into this pregnancy so being loose (and having given birth to a 10lber before) probably means baby has lots of room to lye transversely.

Fx that is all it is AND that baby flips before labour. Lots of time still.


----------



## modo

Snugglebot: I have been suspecting the same thing as well with my baby.


----------



## Vickie

hope baby flips for you!

Hannah was transverse but they didn't realize it in the delivery room until I'd already pushed for 2 hours :grr: I was able to deliver her naturally (they manually turned her) with a bit of a vacuum assist though which I was grateful for. 

Hoping this one is a little more cooperative in the child birthing process than Hannah was :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

Vickie said:


> hope baby flips for you!
> 
> Hannah was transverse but they didn't realize it in the delivery room until I'd already pushed for 2 hours :grr: I was able to deliver her naturally (they manually turned her) with a bit of a vacuum assist though which I was grateful for.
> 
> Hoping this one is a little more cooperative in the child birthing process than Hannah was :lol:

ooo you are a transverse expert then. That is incredible they were able to move her! I have read transverse babies are always c section.

Admittedly I know it's still early, but I have wondered if I could do a natural labour given the fact I Gave birth to a 10lbs so obviously my pelvis is quite able to handle large objects :rofl:

It feels really funny to have kicks out by my hips. I kind of wondered about it before but last time I had been convinced DS was transverse and was wrong so didn't let myself think transverse this time. However, it explains so much about the smaller movements, low down and the pressure I feel all the time down in my pelvis vs nothing in my ribs. (I don't miss feet in my ribs :rofl:)

Did you fidn it hard to sleep on your side? I find I am SUPER nauseous on my left side. I can't do it and haven't been able to since mid 2nd tri


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Not really sure I'm an expert since it wasn't found out until delivery time!

From what I remember though sleeping on my left side was best with Hannah as it seemed to help the most with the nausea :shrug:

This time around I do find that there are times if I'm on my side I get the crap kicked out of me and have to move as it's so uncomfortable though :rofl: No idea how he's lying.......I think he still has room to flip around in there though as I feel movements in different places on different days.

The manual turning of her wasn't fun, and the OB didn't warn me she was going to do it. But I am glad that she did in the end so that I could have a natural delivery. I did come very close to a C-Section though


----------



## snugglebot

It's quiet in here. The homestretch is keeping us all busy.

I have been dealing with a very long week of undiagonsed toddler ear infections (took three trips) combined with strep (took 2 swabs) and 2 hr of sleep at night on the worst nights right before we fiugred it all out. He is finally on antibiotics and we are on day 2. Fingers crossed he starts to get better soon.

Pregnancy wise, I have lost weight (2 lbs since last appt) :( Haven't even gained 10lbs on my pre bfp yet in this pregnancy. Uturus is still measuring 3 weeks behind but did grow from last time. Dr is ordering an U/S as a precaution but isn't too worried. LO's heartrate was on the slower end of normal at 112 but again, wasn't moving around at the time and so was likely sleeping. Dr also said that she heard lots of accelerations and deceleration so wasn't worried.


I'm so tired. What a stressful day. Sent DS to daycare thinkingok he only had an ear infection and he had been on antibiotics for 24 hrs and was so happy yesterday at home. Then get a call from the nurse this pm saying he has strep and shouldn't be at daycare until 48 hrs has passed so have to leave work.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Snuggle sounds a tiring week! I hope DS starts to improve soon.

I has been quiet in here! Ive just been working away, doing some overtime to get some finances in order and get some bigger things bought. Its Alexs birthday next month, aswell as mine (though not as important :lol: ) Then were looking at the last month before i go on mat leave!


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle that sounds so stressful. I hope LO feels better soon :( And I hope your US goes well. When is it??

Last month of work coming up already AG! :shock: Though I guess you aren't really that far behind me :rofl:

Hannah's been in full out terrible three mode lately which has been trying. By the time the evening comes around I usually just want to lay on the couch until bed :haha:

Had an appointment this morning and everything looks good. I have an US in a week and a half to see about the placenta and if it's moved up


----------



## taperjeangirl

Hiya girls! See we have our first baby born :winkwink:!!!!

Not so much happening here, was having mild contractions for about a week, thankfully they didn't cause my cervix to move but I think it's all due to stress.

i was dismissed from my job , 3.5 weeks after I told them I was pregnant so you can kind of guess what happened there! 

I'm over it now, was seriously stressed to begin with! 

Had my midway scan today, all is good with him, growing perfectly :) 

On a buying frenzy and have even started knitting! redone Daisy's room so moving on to the Nursery next, very excited about that!

Hope you are all well and pregnancy is treating you good! x


----------



## snugglebot

Oh my gosh taper about the dismissal!!! :grr: I can't believe they would do that!! terrible!

Rest up.

Vicki, hope hannah settles down soon. This toddlers don't know what's coming! their world's are about to change drastically. I am a bit nervous myself for DS's sake myself. 

good luck at your US next week. I hope the placenta has moved for you too.

I don't know when my growth scan is. Apparently the dr said the U/S department is very busy so it might be a few weeks she said. I also think I did the math wrong and am actually 4 weeks behind. I measured 27 weeks yesterday and am 31weeks along.

Anyways I indulged in a burger and fries for lunch. Craving a root beer right now :rofl: Might indulge in that too. Kind of hard to do since I started out this pregnancy very cognisant that I should watch my weight gain so I don't have another 10lber. Now that I haven't even hit 10lbs+above my prebfp weight yet - (gained about 15lbs though from my lowest weight in first tri), I suppose I can stop worrying.

Not sure if I should be exercising or not. Dr didn't say anything about not. Nor did she even tell me to eat more :shrug: I guess she really isn't all that concerned about things. Too bad my pregnant mind can't think the same way.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I want to go on a buying frenzy hmph lol. Hopefully getting my pool sorted this month, someone remind me the work overtime will be worth it :dohh:

My mat leave starts in 3 months so it's not long really!


----------



## Vickie

Congrats Eala (I'm going to assume that's our first baby born :rofl:) :yipee:

It's good that she's not worried about it but it'd be nice if you could get in sooner snuggle so that you don't have this weighing on you :hugs:

So sorry about your job Andrea :( Glad that everything was good with the scan today and you are feeling less stressed overall :)

Hannah's behavior has been pretty up and down for the last couple of months but it seems to be a common theme among this age group with all of my friends kids to :haha: Luckily her mood, while bad this morning, improved this afternoon!


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks Vicki! I keep worrying myself about low amniotic fluid but that's googles fault.

Did I miss something about eala?


----------



## Arcanegirl

She had her baby by c sec yesterday morning :D


----------



## Vickie

yeah I found google to be my enemy early on in pregnancy and try to stay away from it now. Occasionally I will go look at a development site or something but limit myself to that.


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS EALA!

I'm not sure WHAT the heck is going on with my son. He got a few more "cankers" that some resemble blisters. They aren't anywhere else (not in his mouth or his hands or feet). He has one or two out of his mouth. His fever is still persisting despite being on day 4 of antibiotics.

Took him to the drop in clinic and guess what the stupid doctor told me...

they were cankers....

and they were highly contagious :shock: 

I rebutted saying "I thought cankers weren't contagious" He totally disagreeed with me and said they were highly "catching" from kisses, touching saliva etc. 

Moron. 

So I am as confused as ever about whether he is contagious or not. I don't know what the blisters/sores are. If it is a weird reaction to the amoxicillian, cold sores, hand food and mouth or just a bad bout of cankers and whether he can go to daycare.

Dr wrote him off until March 10th or until the blisters disappear. At this point, DH and I don't have much choice. We have to do it because I can't imagine myself taking DS to the drs AGAIN ....so frustrating.

Poor DS is having one heck of a time eating and drinking though. he is in alot of pain.


----------



## Vickie

poor baby :(

I get canker sores when I've been sick or in my mouth when I've had highly acidic foods to many days in a row

I have always been under the impression that they are contagious, which in general isn't an issue for an older kid/adult as I don't kiss anyone when I have them and if I touch them (doctoring them) I wash my hands immediately afterward

they are really painful though :( I hope his clear up soon


----------



## Arcanegirl

What is a canker sore?


----------



## Vickie

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001631/

I'm really sorry your LO is suffering from them snuggle :( Unfortunately once you have them you will get reoccurring infections throughout your life. Though I really only break out a few times a year (I got the virus from sharing my niece's chapstick when she had one :wacko:) I can usually tell when they are coming on: if I've had a bad cold with a fever I almost always get them around my nose and mouth or if I'm incredibly stressed/tired they tend to come on.


----------



## snugglebot

Aaah you are thinking of cold sores, those are different from cankers which are also known as mouth ulcers. 

Unfortunatly I don't think what Finn has is either of those. They have spread to his face and my dh gets cold sores and these seem different. I'm almost certain now it's hand foot and mouth despite what the dr said. :( I get cankers all te time but they don't blister like his are. :( he won't eat and I resorted to digging out bottles to get some fluids in him. :(


----------



## snugglebot

Here is my 31.5 week bump:

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7047/6807651530_a1aafe7056.jpg
I cut my head off because I didn't brush my hair and look like death ... :rofl:

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7177/6953762131_234bb0da69.jpg


----------



## Vickie

From what I was reading the canker sores are solely in the mouth :shrug: not sure though. I get both but the mouth ulcers are generally caused by the acidic foods while the cold sores are caused by sickness or stress

I've never seen hand foot and mouth disease so not sure what the sores look like :( either way it doesn't sound fun for your poor kiddo

can you get a second opinion on it? did they give you any medicine to use on the sores?

cute bump pic!!


----------



## snugglebot

No meds :(

we've been to the doctor three times in the past few weeks because of his sicknesses (not including my own prenatal )

At thus point I'm going to leave it. If he gets worse we will take him invite most causes are viral and he is on antibiotics already anyways.

I posted a pic of his face in my journal if you want to look


----------



## Arcanegirl

Lovely bump Snuggle!


----------



## modo

TJG: I am really sorry to hear about your job :( That's so horribly unfair :(

Arcanegirl: I think Canker sores are called mouth ulcers here. 

Snugglebot: sorry to hear about your LO's canker sores. I used to get them a lot as a child and they were sooo painful. Like Vickie I will get them after a few days of eating food that is too acidic or too much chocolate. Gorgeous bump btw :cloud9:


----------



## Vickie

Yeah I don't blame you on not wanting to go back to the doc snuggle :hugs:

Hopefully they'll clear up without you having to take him in again.

How is everyone doing?

ETA: Just had a chance to look in your journal snuggle and that looks so painful :( Poor little guy


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive finished my weekend stint of overtime shifts thank god! 
The money will bo soo worth it but it was soo tiring!


----------



## taperjeangirl

awwww nearly 4 years and I have finally made it to 10000 posts! :haha: I am more of a reader than a poster LOL!

Thought I'd use my special number post in here with you girls!

AG, bet you are glad that's over!

Snuggle, hope your LO feels better soon :hugs: and lovely bumpage! 

I am starting to look really pregnant and waddling LOL I definitely carry boys differently to girls, I am feeling less mobile already!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive noticed i waddle when i need a pee :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

hahaha yeah I waddle a bit more when I need to pee! It's crazy, I didn't get that pregnancy waddle/sway until at least 36 weeks with the girls, this bump is definitely all out front!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Can we seeee :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

I'll take one when I'm not in my PJ's!!!


----------



## Vickie

I feel way out front as well :rofl: And have felt like I've been waddling for a while now

it's getting harder to get up from the floor and bend over and pick things up that's for sure :rofl:


----------



## taperjeangirl

OMG Vickie! Only 9ish weeks to go!


----------



## Vickie

I know :shock: 

I keep telling Stan we don't have much time left and we need to get the last bits together, after I spelled out the number of weeks the other day to him he immediately started looking online for the last few things we need, did a load of baby clothes this weekend and helped me put them away etc. He also asked last night what else we needed to get done :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

Vicki! You were right about the cold sore diagnosis!!

A pediatric nurse just called us (I emailed her the pics yesterday in desperation) and she says its cold sores. PFEWF! I have to be careful since I don't remember ever having them but let's be honest, not really possible to avoid his coughs/spits/drool etc at this point. What will be will be. Perhaps I am already immune anyways since I have been with my DH for 8 years and he gets them, and I have never had them yet. :shrug:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I hope they clear up soon.

I still break out a few times a year. I mean I have a good idea of what to do to avoid them in general circumstances (for instance I can't add ANY kind of moisturizing product to my nose or around my mouth even if I get really dry skin there as it makes me breakout) but I can't seem to avoid them completely. I imagine it's even harder with one so little as you can't really tell them don't touch here or control their runny nose etc. :(

Stan's never had them either though he stays pretty far away from kissing me when I do break out :rofl:


----------



## Vickie

How is your LO doing snuggle? :hugs:

How is everyone else? :)

I had my US yesterday and the placenta has moved up and everything looks normal :yipee:


----------



## snugglebot

That's great news VICKI!!!! What a relief for you!! :dance:

Unfortunately for me there was a major miscommunication about my ultrasound date and apparently it was on the 9th, despite the fact I was called and told the 15th...so needless to say I did not get in today :hissy: Have to wait until tuesday now....sigh

I have my prenatal tomorrow so hopefully my FH will have grown alot and maybe reassure me over the weekend. I did gain 5 or so pounds in the past two weeks :shock: so I am growing.


----------



## Eala

Sorry I've not posted in AGES, guys :blush: Been a bit busy :rofl:

Vickie - that's brilliant news about your placenta! I've got a friend who was in the same position, and she found out the other day that her placenta has moved as well, so it must be the week for it :rofl: So happy for you :)

Snuggle - ugh that's so annoying about your scan. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and that Tuesday comes around quickly :hugs:


----------



## bethanchloe

Oooh I'm expecting number two although it is very early days! I'm mainly worried about how Jessamy will cope with her new little bro or sis! What are your age gaps gonna be? x


----------



## Vickie

oh no how frustrating snuggle :( Let us know ho your appointment today goes :hugs: Are you on bi-weekly appointments now to?

Congrats Eala :mrgreen:

There is quite a large age gap for us, Hannah will be a couple of months shy of 4 when this LO is born

Doctors appointment for me today as well and everything looks good :thumbup:


----------



## snugglebot

yeah biweekly now. 

Do any of you find when the baby's leg/foot/arm whatever rolls across the belly it hurts? I find my baby's movements to be quite painful especially on my upper right side.


----------



## modo

Great news Vickie!!! 

Snuggle: I remember it from last time round that movements got to be quite painful. 

We are going to have a 2 year age gap and I am pretty nervous!


----------



## snugglebot

Just got a call from daycare...DS has a fever ...AGAIN and this time is lethargic (which he is never). He was perfectly fine this morning...

will it ever end.


----------



## Vickie

oh no snuggle :( How is he today? :hugs:

And yes I get some painful movements as well this time--I don't remember them being this way with Hannah, but I also don't remember feeling as much movement with her as I do with Rhys


----------



## snugglebot

He is very sick with what I think is hand foot and mouth.... Sigh


----------



## modo

Snuggle: I am really sorry hon :hugs: Hope he feels better soon :(


----------



## modo

*happy mother's day!!!!!*


----------



## Vickie

I hope all you UK girls had a good Mothers day :flower:

Oh no snuggle :( poor baby he really can't catch a break


----------



## snugglebot

Well we are on day 7 of HFM. Most of the blisters are healed but his one hand where he has bad eczema is so raw. Hopefully it heals well over night and we can all finally get back to normal (again). FX this is it now until baby comes.

US went ok. I won't know the results until April unless there is anything urgent. And since I haven't heard from the clinic by now, I assume things are fine. Most of the measurements came in 33w + 2 to 6 (I was 33W+6) so that is good! She couldn't get the abdominal measurement though. She tried and it came back 32 w and she said it was too squished in there, so had to do a manual trace or something and send it to the radiologist. She didn't say anything about fluid but did say low fluid babies won't move much and based on the activity of the U/S I don't think baby B is too restricted!

I am feeling SOOOO breathless these days. My heart palpitations are really strong right now I think because of the stress of DS and work. The two combined make it hard to fall asleep.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA, been ill and had some early contractions which seem to have calmed down...

C-section is in 3 weeks and 5 days now! Only 3 weeks of work left after today!!!


----------



## modo

Wow CJ that's gone fast!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

I know, crazy really :wacko: When you have a toddler to take care of and work full-time, it's unreal :shock:


----------



## modo

Tell me about it! This pregnancy has gone by sooo quickly :shock:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle I hope everyone in your house is feeling better by now. I'm glad to hear that the blisters have healed up and that the US went well.

These pregnancies have really flown by :shock: I can't believe we're all almost at the end :rofl:

Not much going on here. The weather has been pretty gorgeous for the last week so we've spent a lot of time outdoors. I'm feeling more tired lately and run down in general but I'm also getting up a lot at night to pee :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

DS is back at daycare! Hope it lasts!!!

Crib is set up (minus a couple of bolts we lost but think we found replacements at Canadian Tire, FX)

Oh gosh this is getting scary folks! 

We are starting to talk alot more with DS about babies and being gentle with them. It was really cute, yesterday morning he came into the room and climbed on the bed and gently placed his hand on my boob and started lecturing himself and me about being "gentle with the baby". 

I felt bad correcting him and moving his hand to my belly to explain that is where Baby blitzer was hiding, and not in my boob. :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL snuggle!!!

DD has started pointing at my nipples and signing/saying "milk" :haha: She consistently lifts up my shirt and gives tummy kisses. We took out all the baby gear this weekend, and told her it's for baby. She gets pensive, looks around, like trying to process that baby won't be in mommy's tummy much longer :haha: I hope they adapt well!!!

Oh am I'm with you. Starting to get terrified on top of excited :wacko:


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Snuggle that is awesome!!! 

We're going to try to get our crib up this weekend :) Stan has friends coming over Sunday to help out 

Hannah mostly understands that Rhys is coming soon but I don't think she quite gets that he's staying...............forever :rofl: She has asked a few times where he's going to live/where he's going once we're done with him :haha:


----------



## modo

Snuggle: glad your DS is better :happydance: that's so cute how he thinks the baby is in your boob :haha: Toddlers are so adorable :cloud9:

CJ: I love how your LO kisses your tummy :cloud9: It's so cute :D Bobby pushes me away :haha: I don't think he get's it at all.

Vickie: Hannah sounds adorable!

I am still in the process of moving! The legal bits are coming to a close and I am getting a surveyor out to inspect the property on the 4th June. Hopefully they won't find too many problems and they can fix anything before the contracts are signed.


----------



## Vickie

Good luck with the move! I hope that it all goes smoothly :hugs:

Hannah can be adorable but she can be a pain in the bum to :rofl:


----------



## modo

:lol: so can Bobby!


----------



## Vickie

^:rofl: that was typed out after she had had a movie day with popcorn AND ice cream and came home and screamed at us--I wasn't happy with her :blush: :rofl:

ahh toddlers, they think they have such a hard life :haha:


----------



## modo

I know :shock: :haha:

Sorry you had a hard time after the movies :( Bobby ha gone to the park, been given treats, picked Up whenever he wants and comes home and gives us hell :dohh:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Good luck with your move Modo!!!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Yep unappreciative little creatures for sure and the rational part of me *knows* that this is the way it's supposed to be--they don't understand that effort we put forward for them, I know I didn't as a child--but it is frustrating when you are rewarded with a fun day out by screaming and yelling :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

Here's my 35 1/2 week belly shots!


35 and a half weeks
https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7234/7032499605_62481c658b_n.jpg

It's an optical illusion that I am higher up. I think my pants were a bit lower in this last pic. I know I have gained 8 lbs since 31 weeks. Most of it is on my hips and cankles.

https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7093/6886405166_7fb6fe8ef3.jpg


----------



## Vickie

great pics snuggle!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awwww looking awesome!!!!


----------



## modo

Fantastic bump pics!!!


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone?!?! A month or less left for a lot of us :shock:


----------



## snugglebot

I'm scared!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

2 weeks exactly today :shock:
I'm excited and terrified all rolled into one :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Wow, I can't believe y'all are almost finished. Can't wait to see pics of all the lil ones. Happy Easter everyone.. :hugs:


----------



## modo

I am worried about all the stuff I still have to do :dohh:


----------



## Vickie

I'm scared and excited to :rofl: I can't wait to see what he looks like but the thought of two makes me :shock: :rofl:

I can't wait to find out what you're having Snuggle!!

Happy Easter to you as well snow :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

anyone popped yet? :lol:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL!!! It's so quiet here, that just might be the case :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

lol not me. Just super tired here. DS is fighting nap time, I'm super stressed about handling two at the same time and overall am just as tired as first tri. Just got back from my prenatal and dr has written me off to half days at work, which is a relief.

I'm measuring 33-34 weeks, and still only 16lb or so gain without exercising or watching what I eat (SO different from the first pregnancy). Thank goodness for the growth scan or I would be stressing about that still :)


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: I was wondering Chantal :lol: Well obviously I knew you weren't in labor/had Z but wasn't sure about the others :haha:

:hugs: Snuggle, glad you are on half days now. I am feeling a lot more fatigued lately to. But some of that could be from cutting soda out of my diet. I was drinking way to much and the acid reflux was terrible from it at night :sulk: :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jealous snuggle... Almost up 30 lbs here. Still better than last time, it was 40 by the time I went into labour :blush:


----------



## Vickie

I won't tell you how much I've gained :rofl:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

snuggle how are your nights going with DS? Any improvements? Fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Junebug you are so petite to start you can afford the weight! My dr wanted me to keep to 25 lbs this pregnancy because DS was so big last time. I think I should be able to do that, which is a relief.

As for sleep, DS had good nights, and bad nights. Last night he woke 2x. He also refused to nap all weekend. So I am pretty exhausted. Hence the half days being such a relief. I can get a snooze in.


----------



## Vickie

I don't think you'll have a problem staying in the 25 pound range snuggle :hugs:

I hope you got a nap in today :)


----------



## modo

Hope you are all doing well ladies :wave:

I haven't been weighing myself this pregnancy but I still fit into some of my pregnancy clothes so trying not to worry about it. 

I had my 34 week appointment with the mw on Tuesday and Two-ey is now head down and engaged. So was very relieved to hear that!


----------



## Eala

Hi all! So sorry I've not been keeping up with this, but having 2 kiddies about has kept me hopping! My BnB tends to be extreme browsing and not much posting :blush:

Can't believe how far along you all are now - really not long to go! I hope things go ok for everyone :hugs:

My Midgelet is 6 weeks old tomorrow and I just have no idea where the time has gone :shock: My DH went back to work on Tuesday, which has been... interesting. Thankfully my parents are wonderful and I spent Tuesday/Wednesday there so I had back-up! Today Roo is at nursery, so it's just me and Midgelet. We're waiting for the HV at the moment. I'm absolutely exhausted today, as the past few nights Midgelet has been waking for a feed at about 4 or 5am and then not going back to sleep again. Even with getting a few hours before that point, it's somehow still knackering! I hope she sorts it out soon :coffee:

Hugs to you all!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Eala, how has Roo adapted to her little sister? Getting nervous about Zoë's reaction...

Modo, so close now!!!


----------



## modo

CJ you are even closer :shock:


----------



## Eala

Roo's been brilliant. She adores her little sister. I was concerned before Midgelet arrived, as Roo was not very interested in the idea. But she has been brilliant from.day 1. 

We did have some things like her only wanting to.drink milk for a few days. And we had some issues with bedtime because she wanted to stay up, or sleep in our room. But it has all gone better than I thought it would!


----------



## Vickie

Happy six weeks midgelet :D

Glad things are going well Eala :hugs:

Glad your appointment went well modo and that baby is head down and engaged :D

I have my next appointment tomorrow. I'm guessing it will be weekly from here on out since I'm close to 37 weeks :lol: Hopefully won't have to go to to many of those though :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Geez Vickie, 37 weeks already! When did that sneak up!


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: No idea how it happened but I'm doing lots of walking this weekend and might even break down and have :sex: with the hubby tomorrow to see if I can move this eviction process along :rofl:


----------



## snugglebot

lol I'm trying to avoid all "eviction" activity. It would suit me just fine to wait until mid may before baby arrives.


----------



## Vickie

:rofl: Watch you'll go way before me :haha:

though really walking and possibly sex are the only two things I would even bother trying. I know that he'll come when he's ready and there's not a hell of a lot I can really do about it though I can dream :lol:


----------



## snugglebot

lol. I was full on "eviction" with DS (walking, sex, pineapple, curry etc) and he was still 13 days overdue. My mom went overdue with all three, so I am hopeful for a mid may delivery :)


----------



## Vickie

I went pretty much right on time with Hannah so can't complain. I didn't really do anything special, I happened to go on a long walk to Chinatown that night (went into labor early the next a.m.) but it wasn't with the intention of trying to get her out :haha: I just wanted to pick out veggies (which ended up going bad since we were in the hospital so long :rofl:)


----------



## modo

I am still hoping for a June baby so B and Two-ey can have there own birthday months!


----------



## campost006

joining you ladies 18 wks pg with #2 congrats to you all!!! :)


----------



## Vickie

Second baby has arrived! :yipee: Chantal had her little man last night :)


----------



## snugglebot

CONGRATS!!! :dance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Woohoo!! Congrats :D


----------



## modo

CONGRATS CJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:​


----------



## Eala

Yay, congrats CJ!!!!! :dance:


----------



## snowangel187

Congrats!!


----------



## Vickie

how is everyone else doing??


----------



## snugglebot

Dr thinks baby could be breech so am waiting for a scan in the next day or so. I don't know if that is really a possibility since everything seems the same as before the last scan and she/he was head down.


----------



## taperjeangirl

Congrats CJ!!! 

Hope you are all well girls! Wonder who is next!


----------



## modo

Not me :haha:

Had appointment with head of midwifery not happy with how it went. She wanted concessions without promising me anything. No happy :(


----------



## snugglebot

what do you mean concessions?


----------



## Vickie

:( What's wrong modo?

Hope baby isn't breech snuggle :hugs:

I have an appointment tomorrow. I've been getting a lot of period like cramps (most of last night actually) but they never got to bad and diarrhea in the last day so we'll see if it means anything or if I've got weeks left :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh, i think its something coming soon ;)


----------



## Vickie

Still nothing consistent but lots of bowel movements and cramping on and off. So weird as with Hannah my waters broke before anything else ever happened :rofl: I'm kinda off in left field as with what to expect


----------



## snugglebot

Really exciting Vicki!!!!


----------



## Vickie

I'm really trying not to get my hopes up to much. Because if I do and go overdue well that just wouldn't be nice :rofl:


----------



## modo

snugglebot said:


> what do you mean concessions?

She originally said that there is no need for me to be in the Midwife Unit as a VBAC and the ward was just as good, that the birthing pool and wireless monitors there are underused as most people using the ward are high risk (as well as VBACs) and I could have the baby in the water. When I saw her on Tuesday she was saying stuff like if the pool is becoming more popular and might be used when I come in, they might want to monitor me in bed for a while and it would be our job to persuade the mw to take me off monitoring if the baby was doing well. These things are a big deal to me. Every MW I have spoken to said that Bobby's induction probably failed because I was stuck to the bed the whole time being monitored and wasn't allowed to move. The last thing I want is for that to happen again :hissy:

Then they started talking about a little bit of oxytocin if my labour stopped which upset me as I really blame that stuff for speeding up B's heart rate and putting him in distress. I started crying. She then said she was concerned that because I am still upset by his birth it might cause problems in this birth and I might not be able to handle the pain. That really upset me and I said that I have been trying to think positively about this birth and doing relaxation and visualisation which I though would help me deal with the pain. She replied that she had seen lot of women who did hypnobirthing and still said it hurt. Just seemed like she was trying to undermine me. 

The funny thing is she was "nice" and "concerned" the whole time and it's only days later that I have started to realise that she was jabbing on purpose at my self-confidence. 

My doula I felt stood by and took her side :dohh: 

Sorry for the rant :dohh: I just needed to talk about it :(


----------



## modo

Good luck vickie! How exciting!


----------



## snugglebot

oh modo I'm so sorry to hear about that. That isn't good that they are eating at your confidence. :nope: I wish I could say something that would reassure you but of course I can't. Every hospital, every experience is different. I remember with my first how upset I became when the midwife and hospital started threatening things like not being able to get induced at 43 weeks etc. At the end it can be really hard.

I admit I am pretty much go with the flow when it comes to labour this time around so am not setting any expectations of myself. In the end my first labour went reasonably well so probably why I can do that. If it had ended differently, I probably would be investing more into it this time around, and I know your worries are common for people who went through tough first time labour and deliveries. I hope things work out in the end.

For me, the ultrasound confirmed baby is head down. So now just have to wait. Hope that is it now until I go into labour. 

any updates Vicki?


----------



## Eala

Modo, that sucks so much. I hadn't realised from your journal that your doula didn't even support you - what on earth is she there for if not that?! :dohh: I hope you get somewhere soon.

Vickie - I'm crossing my fingers that you aren't kept in limbo for much longer :hugs:

Snuggle - glad that the US confirmed baby is head down :D


----------



## Vickie

oh modo :hugs:

how awful :( the part that gets me is her saying that people have done hypnobirthing and it still hurts!! I'm certain that none of us go into LABOR thinking that it's going to be pain free :grr: But certain techniques can and do help people and there is nothing wrong with you trying to find one that works for YOU! That doesn't mean you are being unrealistic about it being painful :dohh: 

I really hope that everything works out for you. Is this your regular MW??

That's great snuggle! :yipee: I hope that this is the last concern to arise during your pregnancy and it's smooth sailing from here on out :hugs:

I'm doing well, still very much pregnant :lol: I had a few cramps last night but not as many as the night before. I had a lot of cramping this morning but it's eased off for now. And the frequent and loose bowel movements continue on.

I had an OB appointment today and baby is still head down and my GBS swab came back negative, blood pressure is good etc. so everything looks pretty good right now :)


----------



## modo

Snuggle: glad it's been confirmed that baby is head down :yipee:

vickie: glad your appointment went well and your gbs came back as negative :hugs:

Thank you for your support girls. I still haven't heard back from my doula yet. I am not sure what to do about it.

I am moving next week so I'm grateful for the distraction.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Modo...I would be asking why your Doula didnt support you and sided with the midwife...and even if she didnt intentionally to talk it out with her to say you felt like she did.


----------



## snugglebot

How are you all doing? Any more babies??

39 weeks for me today! :dance:

Nothing exciting to report. Feeling like crap the last few days. Gone back on diclectin and have zantac now but I don't think it is prelabour. Just end of pregnancy symptoms if you know what I mean.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thinking of you snuggle!!! Sending labour vibes to both you and Vickie :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle

I'm doing okay. Losing my mucus plug (have been for a week now but lost 2 good chunks yesterday and today) and still having on and off contractions/BH some of which are pretty painful. But they always ease off so who knows how long he's going to hang in there :rofl:

I had spicy food last night, :sex: this morning, and several hours of walking at the mall this morning/afternoon :rofl: Not that I expect any of it to work but I figure it's worth a shot :haha:


----------



## snugglebot

The diclectin/zantac is really helping and I feel way better. No plug loss or anything exciting here :nope: Not even many BH anymore. Same thing happened with DS though. I think I have a few weeks yet. I am going to ask for a sweep at my next prenatal (wed)

Good luck Vicki!

Junebug!! I want an update on your little one!


----------



## Vickie

appointment went well enough

The OB doesn't think I'll make it quite to my due date (Hannah was pretty much right on time) so she said she'd thought I'd go a few days early especially with the signs I've been having. I'll believe it when I see it though. :lol:

I had absolutely no signs at all with Hannah! My waters just broke in the middle of the night which shocked me :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

The saying is better late then never right?? :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







april282012.jpg
File size: 8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## snugglebot

Yay!!!!!Yay!!!!!Yay!!!!! :dance: congrats and welcome!!!!


----------



## Vickie

:yipee: HUGE Congrats snow! :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Congrats Snow!!! :D Wonderful news :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations Snow :D


----------



## modo

Congrats snow :yipee:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay snow, so excited for you!!!!


----------



## snugglebot

Junebug you must update us on life with 2!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL snuggle, for sure!!! Will update my journal today FINALLY!!!
But for now, everything is perfect, he's a great sleeper, nursing is awesome and Zoë is not at all jealous!!! Here are some pics...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1541.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1558.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1544.jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 2









IMG_1553.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## snugglebot

ooo he is scrummy!!! Glad to hear everything is going well.

I had my 40 week check today. Had a sweep done. Nothing much else to report for me. DS is sleeping way better, even got him to nap this past weekend which is awesome. Hope it continues. 

How about the rest of you ladies.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yay on 40 weeks, hope baby comes soon!!!!


----------



## Vickie

Happy 40 weeks snuggle! :yipee:

He's adorable Chantal <3 glad things are going well :)

nothing to report here, well I have a holy terror of a toddler but nothing on the pregnancy front :roll:


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Junebug, he is absolutely gorgeous :)

Happy 40 weeks, Snuggle! Glad to hear about the sleep :)


----------



## modo

CJ: he is gorgeous :cloud9:

Snuggle: happy 40 weeks!


----------



## Vickie

doctors appointment today--cervix is long and closed despite all the signs I've had :rofl:

I had a bit of red bleeding afterward but I'm assuming that's because of the internal? :shrug:


----------



## snugglebot

Lost my plug this evening. Had a few exciting tightenings but those are disappearing in favour of gas pain :rofl: Oh well. Off to bed. I probably won't update here though if I do start labour. You can follow posts in my journal if you are keen on stalking. Otherwise, I will be back in the morning or sometime post birth :D with an announcement in a few days :)


----------



## modo

Oooh good luck Snuggle! Keep us updated!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations Vickie :D


----------



## snugglebot

Did Vicki have her baby??!!!

Im still here. Nothing exciting to report


----------



## Arcanegirl

She did yes :D 
Details in her journal here: https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...-update-hes-here-yaaaay-521.html#post17744499


----------



## modo

Yay Vickie!!!!!


----------



## Vickie

sorry everyone it was highly unexpected :rofl:

especially after being told on Friday not to expect labor for several days. My waters broke 12:30 a.m. Saturday morning. Unfortunately I didn't go into labor on my own so was induced at 11 a.m. (or so). I had him at 4:09 yesterday :) Will try to write a longer labor story at some point but he is perfect <3 So laid back compared to Hannah (at least for now :haha:) updated my journal with a few more pics but for now off to dry my hair and get ready for bed. Rhys has a doctors appointment in the morning to recheck for jaundice (he did pass but they want to retest because of what the level was). Fingers crossed he passes again! Thankfully MIL is going to pick us up so I don't have to worry about trying to get on a bus

and good luck snuggle! I hope things start happening soon


----------



## snugglebot

Rest up and take care!!


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww Vcikie :cloud9: he's so so cute!!

Snuggle you are next !! woooo!


----------



## snugglebot

Lol at this rate you will be!! Baby is very comfy inside. Waiting for my NST and fluid ultrasound right now


----------



## Vickie

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...-update-hes-here-yaaaay-527.html#post17795125

very long birth story if anyone is interested :rofl:

Good luck with your scan snuggle :hugs: Rhys was very comfy to, but since my waters broke he didn't have much choice :haha:

How are you feeling modo? Any signs? You're pretty close to!

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hope your scan goes okay snuggle...

Feeling rather large :lol: I cant bend anymore and the heartburn is getting awful now.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Snuggle how did your apt go?


----------



## snugglebot

Everything is perfect. Baby is comfy. Not even 2cm dilated.

Had another sweep but aside from pinky brown spotting nothing exciting:(


----------



## Vickie

glad that the appointment went well and baby is doing good! :)

You could always dilate when you go into labor like I did :hugs:


----------



## snugglebot

Vickie said:


> https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...-update-hes-here-yaaaay-527.html#post17795125

Fantastic birth experience Vickie! You sounded very in control and calm! I hope mine goes as smooth.

With DS I did dialated 5 to 10 in 2 hrs so hopefully things do go fast. But I did have a fairly long early labour 7pm - 7 am, before things got going. I laboured at home until 5 cm so I don't really know how things progressed until I got to the hospital and then of course was in transition so have little memory of things.

Anyways, just went for a walk...nothing. :nope: Was 13 days overdue with DS so I should no better than to keep watch. I bet I have atleast another week.


----------



## Eala

Huge congratulations Vickie! Off to read your birth story now :D 

Snuggle, I hope you aren't kept waiting much longer :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: Snuggle, I hope that you don't have to wait much longer. 

Rhys did manage to get born right about the same gestation as Hannah did! If not the same (depends on which due date you go by :lol:)


----------



## snugglebot

:wave: I'm still here. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## modo

I am ok. Getting some ouch BH tonight. A bit sore :(


----------



## snugglebot

Oooo exciting!!! I wonder if you will beat me!!!


----------



## modo

I doubt it :haha: Feel better now just can't sleep because of horrible cough :(


----------



## Vickie

:hugs: I hope you both go soon, especially you snuggle! You are so much more patient than I would be :blush: :rofl:

Life with two is HECTIC! And hubby has been off all week :rofl: I'm a little concerned at how next week is going to go on my own :haha:

Hannah's doing pretty good with the adjustment but I think we're waking her up a lot as she looks and is acting overly tired :dohh: I forced her back to bed this morning (no idea if she slept but I wouldn't let her get up). We'll see if it helps sort her sleep schedule or not


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sleep is the one thing i'm dreading with Alex...Hes stil hit or miss if he needs a nap or not in the afternoon and he is soo not a nice person to be with when hes tired!
I did think recently a solution if we need it is to really think about where we'd be going that day etc, and ifs hes likely to nap...if he is then ill take the buggy for him and carry #2. Maybe less of a pain than either buying a double were not going to need for long or trying a cranky toddler on a buggyboard.


----------



## Vickie

Congrats snuggle! (just saw your siggy!)

Mothers day, what a lovely surprise :cloud9:

I've been carrying Rhys a lot and really enjoy it with my K-tan :D


----------



## Eala

congratulations snuggle!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Snuggle :D


----------



## snugglebot

Thanks Ladies. Things are busy here although baby is a very happy baby so far. Only a few days old though so I know that can change. Anyways hope you are all well. I won't be on BnB much for a while. But wanted to thank you ladies for the support over the course of this pregnancy. I hope your LOs all adjust well to their new family :)


----------



## modo

Great news snuggle :hugs:


----------



## Vickie

how are you feeling modo?

Any more signs?


----------



## modo

Nope. Just some BH and tightenings nothing like the other day.

Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thinking of you Modo! :hug:


----------

